# Knitting Tea Party, 15th September, 2017.



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Our opening this week is from Tami Ohio*

Hello everyone. I am sure we have all remembered 9/11, the 16th anniversary of the attack on the twin towers in New York City, the plane that crashed in the field in Pennsylvania, and the attack on the Pentagon in Washington D.C. And my thoughts and prayers have been with those in the path of hurricanes Harvey and Irma, and all the fires and earthquakes.

I have been getting ready for the annual antique gas engine and steam tractor show that it local. It is a bitter sweet time of year for me. It has always been a family time, and still is, but we are missing a few that have passed on. Dad was one of the early members of the club, and most of those early members are gone now. We started going with Mom and Dad in 1995, to show the engines. I started going long before that, and my kids went as newborns or soon after. My goodness! They are now 30 and 33, with kids of their own! So we are continuing the tradition. Dad gave us our first engine to get us started. His brother and sister in law also showed, as did my youngest brother. I am hoping that he will be able to show this year, at least for part of the weekend. I have not had a chance to talk to him, so I don't know yet. Even though it will be a sad time, remembering those who can't be with us anymore, we will have a great weekend, and I know they will be watching us, especially the great grandchildren, having fun getting greasy and saying a few choice words when the engines decide they are not going to start! Dad especially enjoyed watching his grandchildren helping try to start the engines and put oil in the oilers. Or haul water for the cooling hoppers. Or maybe feed corn cobs through the corn sheller or corn grinder. A few years before Dad died, he gave each of the interested grandchildren an engine of their own, and was able to watch them run them for a couple of years before he died.

We are supposed to get rain tonight, and then on Thursday, remnants of hurricane Irma. And then we are supposed to have a beautiful weekend! So that will be a nice plus. It usually rains at least once for the show. (I am writing this on Tuesday evening!)

Arriana starts preschool on Thursday, and really does not want to go. I am hoping it goes well. She and DD, Amber, have been helping me this week as I get the RV ready for the weekend. She is such a good little helper! She is looking forward to camping for the weekend. They will have to leave for part of the day Saturday, as her big brother Damien has baseball games. He has been excused from the first game, but is going and catching for the 2nd game of the day. As of right now, his team is undefeated! I hope they can keep it going, but know they all play their best no matter if they win or not.

I have experimented with a recipe from the Ball canning book for refrigerator dill pickles. We will see how they turn out. I buy the cucumbers, so I don't want to do a huge batch that will have to be processed. I got a quart and a pint out of 2 pounds of pickling cukes. The recipe says they will be best if you let them marinate in the refrigerator for at least 2 weeks. I may take the pint with us to try anyway!
If they turn out good, I will share the recipe.

I will try to share a few pictures over the weekend as we play with the old machinery. There is also a huge flea market, I think 600 vendors! And the county wood carver club will also be in attendance. That is always fun to look at and talk to some of the carvers.

Tami


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 8th September, 2017 by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-494045-1.html

*Southern Gal's* far from dear uncle passed away, sadly no one seems to be too upset by it.

*Kathleendoris* has had a busy time since last posting - travels and family. The aunt who turned 90 in June passed away a couple of weeks ago. While she was 90 and had heart issues it was sudden.

*Busyworkerbee* has been discharged from her cardiologist and is now simply under her GP's care.

A number of members have been impacted by Hurricane Irma (either themselves or family and friends). No major damage seems to have occurred amongst our contacts though *Marianne* has been without power for a few days and has lost all the contents of her fridge and is now trying to cook or give away the contents of the freezer.

*Gwen's* DS is not well - she has had various test done and is awaiting results currently.

*Kate* has returned from her trip - and while she was away her brother was discharged home.

*Bella* has had emergency surgery again and is currently in hospital.

*Railyn's* DH is has a place in a nursing home/rehab centre. It is not their first choice but there is a waiting list at their first choice. She realises that it is unavoidable but her oldest DD is struggling with the need for it. Thus making a hard situation even harder for them. Unfortunately when they arrived at the home they were turned away as they said Ray can't be admitted under medicare (unless they were willing to pay $4000!) making an already stressful event even more traumatic!

*Cashmeregma's* DS has a new job and part of it is helping to care for a young man who is wheelchair bound with MS. He loves this job although it is not well paid and Daralene is justifiably very proud of him.

PHOTOS
4 - *Busyworkerbee* - White flower
7 - *Poledra* - Wool/silk sock yarn
10 - *Cashmeregma* - Canandaigua Lake / Fireplace
11 - *Pacer* - Beginning of Matthew's newest drawing
26 - *Sorlenna* - Sunbonnet Sue quilt
30 - *Tami* - Santa cross stitch
32 - *Fan* - Ring
36 - *Dreamweaver* - DGD Rachel
41 - *Lurker* - Gloves & lace bookmarks
42 - *Normaedern* - Conwy Honey Fair / Conwy castle
48 - *Poledra* - Homeless yarn!
48 - *Lurker* - Anne wearing her cardigan
49 - *Gwen* - Cowls
50 - *Machriste* - Cardigan
62 - *Busyworkerbee* - A hug!
68 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing / fidget cloths
72 - *Kate* - Early birthday card for Poledra's DH
72 - *Swedenme* - Baby hats and booties sets

CRAFTS
20 - *Bonnie* - Elvin Crafts - yarn supplies (link)
23 - *Bonnie* - Free sock patterns (link)
31 - *Bonnie* - Quilt batting (link)

OTHERS
12 - *Bonnie* - Draught excluder (link)
13 - *Bonnie* - Window & door insulating kits (links)
60 - *Dreamweaver* - Heavy Duty Floor Cleaner


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start, ladies! Tami, have fun and remember those who are gone with joy. Blessings.

I'll be back later--hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami-thanks for the nice start. Wonderful memories being made. Thanks, Margaret, for the summary. I've been channeling you today doing toe up socks. I've not been happy with the results of the short row heels so I've frogged again to try short rows with yarn overs. I'll be back later to let you know how it goes. I may just experience the sweet tomato heel and fish lips heel before I'm done with this pair of socks. I've tried to make up a top down messy bun hat to match the socks, but not going so well either. Just not a good knitting day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the opening tami - hope you have a great time with the old motors. i think walking thought 600 venders would be very fun. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for opening. Lovely story about your grandfather and families love of engines. Hope Arriana enjoys preschool. Have a fun weekend.
Margaret, thank you for summary. Hope you get your high speed internet.
Not one of my better days. Waiting for doctor's nurse to return call.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanking Tami-ohio for the start, thank you Darowil for the summary and Julie for getting the post online. Sorry you are not feeling well sassafras123. Hoping that the doctor's nurse will be able to help. Rain has stopped, lawn is greening up a bit and now we have a beautiful sunny afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Forgot it was Friday so will just say a quick hello before I go to bed 
Hope you and your family have a lovely weekend Tami 

Good luck with the socks Jeanette ,


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.

First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.

2nd pic is the biggest rapid in a rocky creek. Lovely and cool with a swimming hole at the bottom.

Third pic I put phone on bonnet of work ute and shot a pic straight up at the canopy over where ute was parked. This was a site in the city centre.

Hoping to catch 1friend for coffee then another friend for caching. Back layer


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for opening. Lovely story about your grandfather and families love of engines. Hope Arriana enjoys preschool. Have a fun weekend.
> Margaret, thank you for summary. Hope you get your high speed internet.
> Not one of my better days. Waiting for doctor's nurse to return call.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanking Tami-ohio for the start, thank you Darowil for the summary and Julie for getting the post online. Sorry you are not feeling well sassafras123. Hoping that the doctor's nurse will be able to help. Rain has stopped, lawn is greening up a bit and now we have a beautiful sunny afternoon.


And, I hope the fires have been dampened and more manageable for firefighters to extinguish.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forgot it was Friday so will just say a quick hello before I go to bed
> Hope you and your family have a lovely weekend Tami
> 
> Good luck with the socks Jeanette ,


Thanks; just restarted the messy bun (or pony tail) hat and that's going much better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks to the summary I just saw Jynx's DGD. My goodness, is she ever gorgeous. She looks so much like her grandma Jynx.

Thank for the opening and summary with lists!!!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.

I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.

Here's a picture of SugarBare


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kristiekrew, so sorry for your loss. She looks very sweet. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you ladies, for the start of a new week. So how big are these engines Tami? They sound rather larger than little collectible trains, I am very interested in seeing a picture of one of them. 

Railyn, so sorry that your DD isn't quite on board with putting Ray in a home, but it really has become more than what you can handle at home. Terrible that they didn't tell you before you went to the home, that there would be such a huge cost, I hope that you can get everything straightened out quickly and satisfactorily. HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.
> 
> First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.
> 
> ...


Great photos, love the horse, the water looks so refreshing. 
Have fun caching.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> ... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.
> 
> I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.
> 
> Here's a picture of SugarBare


Awe!! What a cute Crestie. It's always so hard to say goodbye to a loved one, 2 or 4 legged. I'll have to post a pic of the foster Marla just took in, for the Crest Care, she's so cute if she weren't soooo over weight and once we get her skin taken care of.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for opening. Lovely story about your grandfather and families love of engines. Hope Arriana enjoys preschool. Have a fun weekend.
> Margaret, thank you for summary. Hope you get your high speed internet.
> Not one of my better days. Waiting for doctor's nurse to return call.


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.

Heather, great pictures, I love that horse. 

Joyce, hope you got enough rain to douse some if the fires.

I'm posting a picture of Hinton, Alberta this morningð³Hope it stays there


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think of all the happy times with sugarbare - and how much fun she is having on the other side of the rainbow bridge. animals grieve - as ms smiley and yaya are grieving. sending you tons of healing energy. --- sam



krestiekrew said:


> ... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.
> 
> I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.
> 
> Here's a picture of SugarBare


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and for goodness sake check out the food. the stuff brookview served i wouldn't serve it to the pigs. it was trash. i lost weight in the 20 days i was there. ---sam

quote=Poledra65]Thank you ladies, for the start of a new week. So how big are these engines Tami? They sound rather larger than little collectible trains, I am very interested in seeing a picture of one of them.

Railyn, so sorry that your DD isn't quite on board with putting Ray in a home, but it really has become more than what you can handle at home. Terrible that they didn't tell you before you went to the home, that there would be such a huge cost, I hope that you can get everything straightened out quickly and satisfactorily. HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SugarBare was an adorable dog/fur(less) baby for sure.


krestiekrew said:


> ... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.
> 
> I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.
> 
> Here's a picture of SugarBare


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, our friends who have the Western village have some metal sculptures too, I love them

They are life sized

Well, I better go try to get heads on my poppets


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a call from Marianne....they finally have power again. They were without it for 96 hours total. 

Love the opening and summary; thanks to all doing this. I, too, hope to see pictures of these engines Tami. Praying for the situation that Railyn is having to deal with. 

Just started watching a new series on Netflix called What Happened to Monday; real futuristic. Off to pay closer attention and see if it is worth my time watching. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami-thanks for the nice start. Wonderful memories being made. Thanks, Margaret, for the summary. I've been channeling you today doing toe up socks. I've not been happy with the results of the short row heels so I've frogged again to try short rows with yarn overs. I'll be back later to let you know how it goes. I may just experience the sweet tomato heel and fish lips heel before I'm done with this pair of socks. I've tried to make up a top down messy bun hat to match the socks, but not going so well either. Just not a good knitting day.


Be aware that the sweet tomato heel uses 2/3 of the stitches and does a couple of full rounds between wedges. This means it doesn't work for all over knitted in patterns and I don't think suits self patterning or self stripping either as you keep getting 2 rows of colour breaks instead of just the one (if that makes sense. I know what I mean but can't get it into words!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like it should be a good weekend Tami- think good thoughts of those missing and how much they would have enjoyed it.

And thanks for helping us all out with the opening.
Hopefully Arianna will enjoy pre-school once she gets there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


That's far too early surely? You sure don't want that yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for opening. Lovely story about your grandfather and families love of engines. Hope Arriana enjoys preschool. Have a fun weekend.
> Margaret, thank you for summary. Hope you get your high speed internet.
> Not one of my better days. Waiting for doctor's nurse to return call.


You just can't manage to stay well for long can you? It must so totally frustrating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.
> 
> First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.
> 
> ...


Sure is an interesting statute to have in your front yard.
And I see Bonnie posted some great loking metal sculptures as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, good info on sweet tomato heel.
Gwen, thank you for info on Marianne.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off until tomorrow some time. To my brothers soon and will probably stay overnight. If don't will be back late.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


Golly! already!!!!!!! I hope for your sake it stays away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.

Matthew has an update to his drawing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a note: Kate usually does all the Lists for the summary, as well as posting for Margaret.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


 :sm06: 
I hope it stays there too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Matthew's work is so painstaking! another one coming along looking like it breaths.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, our friends who have the Western village have some metal sculptures too, I love them
> 
> They are life sized
> 
> Well, I better go try to get heads on my poppets


Those are great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Marianne....they finally have power again. They were without it for 96 hours total.
> 
> Love the opening and summary; thanks to all doing this. I, too, hope to see pictures of these engines Tami. Praying for the situation that Railyn is having to deal with.
> 
> Just started watching a new series on Netflix called What Happened to Monday; real futuristic. Off to pay closer attention and see if it is worth my time watching. TTYL


YIPPEEEE!!! For Marianne having power again, I hope that they have renters insurance that will cover the loss of food, mine does. 
I have that series saved in my queue to watch, please let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am off until tomorrow some time. To my brothers soon and will probably stay overnight. If don't will be back late.


Have fun!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


I sure hope that the cold goes away quickly, not fun when you are working so much and have so many things to accomplish.

It is truly amazing how Matthew can start with an eye, know exactly where to place it, to have the rest of the drawing work around it. He has amazing spacial acuity. And I have no idea how he gets the hair to look like they are really individual hairs. Just amazing, have I said that Matthew is amazing? :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, love Matthew's dog.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


He's really pretty- should be loved by an owl loving 15yo.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Aw. So sorry


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> He's really pretty- should be loved by an owl loving 15yo.


Thank you, I hope so, and all 3 of those girls, LOVE anything that is handmade for them, they are great girls.

And on another note, the girlfriend that Christopher kicked out is back, I guess she realized what she had to lose, they are doing pretty good I guess, she is contributing to the household, both monetarily and with helping with housekeeping and cooking, so we'll see where this goes. I'm praying for the best for him, well for them both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, check these out, too cute. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-495483-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

krestiekrew said:


> ... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.
> 
> I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.
> 
> Here's a picture of SugarBare


Sorry for you loss. Sugar bare looks lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, our friends who have the Western village have some metal sculptures too, I love them
> 
> They are life sized
> 
> Well, I better go try to get heads on my poppets


Pictures look great from you and Heather, would really like to see your friends western town . 
We went up northalong the coast to Seaham to see Tommy a couple of weeks ago
He is a metal statue made as a remembrance to all the fallen soldiers especially in world war one and he's nearly 10ft tall beautiful and sad at the same time

Hope you don't get any of that snow any time soon Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


That's cute, I'm sure she'll love it. I wish our local ceramics place hadn't closed, I enjoyed doing it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


Get better soon 
That drawing is really coming along, looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, check these out, too cute.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-495483-1.html


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pictures look great from you and Heather, would really like to see your friends western town .
> We went up northalong the coast to Seaham to see Tommy a couple of weeks ago
> He is a metal statue made as a remembrance to all the fallen soldiers especially in world war one and he's nearly 10ft tall beautiful and sad at the same time
> 
> Hope you don't get any of that snow any time soon Bonnie


Amazing detail!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope you have a great weekend. I'm sure Arianna will love preschool once she's there. It seems they just have to get used to it, then they have a great time, at least that's been my experience with both my kids & GKs.

Gwen, so glad Marianne finally has power, hope she can salvage some stuff from the freeer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou ladies for starting us off this week. :sm11: :sm11: 

Well after quite a lot of rain on and off all day and night yesterday, we are having a bit of sunshine coming our way... Yay Spring is arriving finally....(I hope). 
Tomorrow is forecast for a sunny day of 18c and a couple of days next week are supposed to be over 20c!! Woo Hoo. :sm11: 

If I can start the mower and the grass is dry enough to cut I plan to try and get the back yard done tomorrow. It is getting far too long but it just hasnt dried out enough to cut without clogging the mower... so fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.
> 
> First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.
> 
> ...


Cool photos Heather, thanks for sharing them! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


Oh my! :sm06: Jeepers I hope you dont get that sort of weather for quite a while yet. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, our friends who have the Western village have some metal sculptures too, I love them
> 
> They are life sized
> 
> Well, I better go try to get heads on my poppets


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Marianne....they finally have power again. They were without it for 96 hours total.
> 
> Love the opening and summary; thanks to all doing this. I, too, hope to see pictures of these engines Tami. Praying for the situation that Railyn is having to deal with.
> 
> Just started watching a new series on Netflix called What Happened to Monday; real futuristic. Off to pay closer attention and see if it is worth my time watching. TTYL


Thank goodness Marianne has power again.

I have just started watching a Series ... When Calls the Heart. It is a "nice" series set in Canada back in early 1900's. I really like it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


Very cute, I hope she has a good birthday. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I hope so, and all 3 of those girls, LOVE anything that is handmade for them, they are great girls.
> 
> And on another note, the girlfriend that Christopher kicked out is back, I guess she realized what she had to lose, they are doing pretty good I guess, she is contributing to the household, both monetarily and with helping with housekeeping and cooking, so we'll see where this goes. I'm praying for the best for him, well for them both.


I hope she makes him happy and it works out this time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you ladies for a wonderful start. Tami have a great time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you for opening. Lovely story about your grandfather and families love of engines. Hope Arriana enjoys preschool. Have a fun weekend.
> Margaret, thank you for summary. Hope you get your high speed internet.
> Not one of my better days. Waiting for doctor's nurse to return call.


I am sorry it not one of your better days. I hope relief comes soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.
> 
> First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.
> 
> ...


Those are fabulous :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Be aware that the sweet tomato heel uses 2/3 of the stitches and does a couple of full rounds between wedges. This means it doesn't work for all over knitted in patterns and I don't think suits self patterning or self stripping either as you keep getting 2 rows of colour breaks instead of just the one (if that makes sense. I know what I mean but can't get it into words!)


Glad I'm not the only one who knows what I mean but can not find the right words to explain ????, it all makes sense in my head and just looks a jumbled mess when I try to write it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now I am off until tomorrow some time. To my brothers soon and will probably stay overnight. If don't will be back late.


Hope you all have a nice week end


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


He's Lovely Kate Jo, she will love it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


Sorry to hear you have a cold Mary hopefully it will be gone soon , 
Mathew your drawing is coming along wonderfully, can't wait for next update


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> ... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.
> 
> I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.
> 
> Here's a picture of SugarBare


So very cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


I hope it stays put, too. Ugh!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, our friends who have the Western village have some metal sculptures too, I love them
> 
> They are life sized
> 
> Well, I better go try to get heads on my poppets


I love those, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


That is very good. She will love it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, adorable owl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


I hope the cold clears quickly. The update is wonderful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I hope so, and all 3 of those girls, LOVE anything that is handmade for them, they are great girls.
> 
> And on another note, the girlfriend that Christopher kicked out is back, I guess she realized what she had to lose, they are doing pretty good I guess, she is contributing to the household, both monetarily and with helping with housekeeping and cooking, so we'll see where this goes. I'm praying for the best for him, well for them both.


Hmm. I will join in with you for prayers for them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Pictures look great from you and Heather, would really like to see your friends western town .
> We went up northalong the coast to Seaham to see Tommy a couple of weeks ago
> He is a metal statue made as a remembrance to all the fallen soldiers especially in world war one and he's nearly 10ft tall beautiful and sad at the same time
> 
> Hope you don't get any of that snow any time soon Bonnie


He looks so sad and weary. Excellently done.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

sassafras123 said:


> Kristiekrew, so sorry for your loss. She looks very sweet. Hugs.


Looks like she is wearing a hat and belongs in England.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy happy, happy. My team has made it to the top 4 and the semi finals. Not bad for a team that is injury plagued with a different captain from the beginning of the season. The captain at the beginning of the season retired after needing major shoulder surgery. Apparently the same 4 teams made it through as from 2 years ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I hope so, and all 3 of those girls, LOVE anything that is handmade for them, they are great girls.
> 
> And on another note, the girlfriend that Christopher kicked out is back, I guess she realized what she had to lose, they are doing pretty good I guess, she is contributing to the household, both monetarily and with helping with housekeeping and cooking, so we'll see where this goes. I'm praying for the best for him, well for them both.


Fingers crossed for them both


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> He looks so sad and weary. Excellently done.


He does really make you think of the nightmare all those young men went through


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Sam....good to see you.!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwww Sugar Bare...across the rainbow bridge to all her pals.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....Matthew's really made progress quickly on this dog; looks amazing.


pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I mentioned about the renters insurance to Marianne, which they do have, and she is going to check with them about covering the food loss.


Poledra65 said:


> YIPPEEEE!!! For Marianne having power again, I hope that they have renters insurance that will cover the loss of food, mine does.
> I have that series saved in my queue to watch, please let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I completed that series and loved it.


sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness Marianne has power again.
> 
> I have just started watching a Series ... When Calls the Heart. It is a "nice" series set in Canada back in early 1900's. I really like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo I think the ceramic owl is adorable and will be well loved by the teen. 
Off to try and accomplish some more purging and cleaning. Goodness knows if I could get as much accomplished as I talk about doing I'd be done already but moving along little bit at a time. Hugs to all. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> ... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.
> 
> I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.
> 
> Here's a picture of SugarBare


What a cutie. So very sorry about the loss of your lovely dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, hoping they can help you and soon to get back to consistent good days.

Sam, hope you are eating and starting to feel better.

Busyworkerbee, loved the photos. I agree about the statue and would love to go swimming in that swimming hole if it is crocodile free.

Rookie, hard to imagine you having a bad knitting day but that said, it shows me that we must all have them. Hope things start going better soon and look forward to seeing these projects when you are done.

Hope Bella is recovering from her surgery. Hugs and prayers for this precious child.

Julie, any progress on the things in your life, ramp and medical? Think of you often.

Trying to decide whether to go to a Garlic Festival today or see the Newfoundland Retrievers get their rescue certification. They actually pull a boat in and rescue a person in the water. Both will be a good drive but the rescuing is closer.

No knitting going on here but my thumbs are really much less sore and seem to be healing. Hopefully I will start up again real soon. I had just started when I had all that company. DH is patiently waiting for his 2nd pair of socks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you. Healing energy for your thumb. I would love to see Newfies get their rescue certification.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


Oh no. I heard winter had arrived out in the NW but seeing it....Yikes....it is coming.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned about the renters insurance to Marianne, which they do have, and she is going to check with them about covering the food loss.


Yes, she should check. I assumed when you said she was renting that you meant she didn't have renter's insurance. If she didn't lose the food and it was still good, cooked and eaten, it might not be considered a loss. Don't know the details that way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


That's so cute! Hope you can remember what you did.
Hope the headache eases soon


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


He's lovely! Caitlin's got a soft toy owl she loves called Ossian.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


Looking good! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, hoping they can help you and soon to get back to consistent good days.
> 
> Sam, hope you are eating and starting to feel better.
> 
> ...


I hope you thumbs are back to normal soon.
One of our friends has terrible arthritis & is diabetic. His pharmacist told him to try taking CoQ10, he's been doing that for a couple of months & can't believe how much better he feels. I'm not sure if it would help those who are "achy " from other problems but might be worth a try.
I think that inversion table has really helped my sciatica, hasn't bothered the last couple of days at all, maybe also helped because I haven't been doing so much lugging & lifting????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


Very cute! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you. Healing energy for your thumb. I would love to see Newfies get their rescue certification.


Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you thumbs are back to normal soon.
> One of our friends has terrible arthritis & is diabetic. His pharmacist told him to try taking CoQ10, he's been doing that for a couple of months & can't believe how much better he feels. I'm not sure if it would help those who are "achy " from other problems but might be worth a try.
> I think that inversion table has really helped my sciatica, hasn't bothered the last couple of days at all, maybe also helped because I haven't been doing so much lugging & lifting????


Wow, will try all the above. I have an inversion table but am afraid of using it. Have you ever gotten stuck upside down?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous dog. Saw where your brother went home. Hope he is doing well and in good spirits in spite of all he's gone through. I'd better finish getting ready or the trials will be over.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gorgeous dog. Saw where your brother went home. Hope he is doing well and in good spirits in spite of all he's gone through. I'd better finish getting ready or the trials will be over.


He's in reasonable spirits although he says everthing is taking too long! I suppose his impatience is a sign of returning health! He's to have twice weekly rehab sessions at the hospital for the next 10 weeks - and this is a hospital which is only about 20 minutes from his house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


Love, love, love!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love, love, love!


He is beautiful! Luke and he were running around our living room so much that eventually Harris just flopped down and was instantly asleep!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


Sorry that you feeling horrible. The bootie is very cute


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's cute, I'm sure she'll love it. I wish our local ceramics place hadn't closed, I enjoyed doing it


Thank you, it is so much fun. I'm going to go do a huge snail, worm (in 3 pieces so it looks like it's coming through the ground), a frog and turtle, to put in the flower beds amongst the roses and iris's.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


He is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thankyou ladies for starting us off this week. :sm11: :sm11:
> 
> Well after quite a lot of rain on and off all day and night yesterday, we are having a bit of sunshine coming our way... Yay Spring is arriving finally....(I hope).
> Tomorrow is forecast for a sunny day of 18c and a couple of days next week are supposed to be over 20c!! Woo Hoo. :sm11:
> ...


You all have definitely been damp,it will be nice to have some warm sun for you all. 
I think we're pretty much out of the 90's for the year and into the 80's, maybe I can clean up the air con and take it out to the garage for storage. It's been raining here the last couple nights and supposed to rain some more today, but that's okay, we certainly need it, my garden is sooo happy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute, I hope she has a good birthday. :sm24:


Thank you, I think she is, they went to Denver to go do a panic room and a trampoline place that is all trampolines that they can just go from one to another and on and on. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope she makes him happy and it works out this time.


I hope so, but I'm not making any long term plans. The fact that he kicked her out and she didn't just leave might have been a good thing, he showed he wasn't going to be a doormat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's Lovely Kate Jo, she will love it


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, adorable owl.


Thank you, it was so fun to do, can't wait to do some more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


Looking great, Sonja- I do hope you can remember!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


Oh no!!! I've done the forgetting the coffee grounds before.

David is on the phone telling me that he accidentally went into the womens restroom at the rest stop. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH my ribs hurt from laughing, LOLOL!!! I can hardly see to type, he heard women outside saying there's a man in there. The women were outside the door waiting for him to come out. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH I'm going to pee my pants laughing to hard. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, hoping they can help you and soon to get back to consistent good days.
> 
> Sam, hope you are eating and starting to feel better.
> 
> ...


Things are moving very slowly, around here, Daralene! The progress on the buildings is zero. The men were here about a week ago, but I am not sure if they did anything. I did manage to speak to Nasir, and the back path will be concreted at some point- probably after the building has happened. The ramp is good, but will be better when it has the netting on it, to give a rougher surface.
No new letter as yet about the appointment, but they assure me they will text me when it is made. Meantime the right hand is improving but the left is almost worse.

Glad your thumbs are a bit better. The socks will happen eventually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


He is so beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned about the renters insurance to Marianne, which they do have, and she is going to check with them about covering the food loss.


Great, hopefully they should cover a good chunk of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does it get fired then? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I think the ceramic owl is adorable and will be well loved by the teen.
> Off to try and accomplish some more purging and cleaning. Goodness knows if I could get as much accomplished as I talk about doing I'd be done already but moving along little bit at a time. Hugs to all. TTYL


Thank you.

I've got a fall cleaning list started, now to see if I can accomplish it all. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, hoping they can help you and soon to get back to consistent good days.
> 
> Sam, hope you are eating and starting to feel better.
> 
> ...


It would be so much fun to watch the Newfies doing rescue, if I were close enough, I'd go with you. Enjoy your day, whatever you choose.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely of you to stop by mevbb - we hope you had a good time and will return every time you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Mevbb said:


> Aw. So sorry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute! Hope you can remember what you did.
> Hope the headache eases soon


Think ive figured it out pretty straight forward once i got going but took me a while to remember how i got going ????
Headache is almost gone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


Yes he's definitely gorgeous , look at those eyes who could say no to him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry that you feeling horrible. The bootie is very cute


Thanks Norma , I can usually put up with it when it's just the 2 in my forehead but when the 2 behind the cheekbones block as well everything aches even my teeth but it's feeling a lot better now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you - what have you been doing. are you knitting anything? --- sam



MindyT said:


> Hi Sam....good to see you.!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - what a great looking boot. your creativity never stops. anxious to see the pair. are you going to knit a sweater to go with them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

CoQ10? is this the name you would look for? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you thumbs are back to normal soon.
> One of our friends has terrible arthritis & is diabetic. His pharmacist told him to try taking CoQ10, he's been doing that for a couple of months & can't believe how much better he feels. I'm not sure if it would help those who are "achy " from other problems but might be worth a try.
> I think that inversion table has really helped my sciatica, hasn't bothered the last couple of days at all, maybe also helped because I haven't been doing so much lugging & lifting????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is gorgeous kate - look at those eyes - pools of love showing through. lucky friend. --- sam



KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's lovely! Caitlin's got a soft toy owl she loves called Ossian.


Thank you. 
Awe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute! Hope you can remember what you did.
> Hope the headache eases soon


That's what I forgot to comment on, but I was laughing so hard at David that I couldn't formulate a whole thought. lol
Lovely bootie, and definitely hope the sinus's calm down soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - how much snow did they get? it looks beautiful as long as it stays there. why are they getting snow and you are not - are they that much further north than you are? did your husband get the combining done? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


Oh he's so adorable!!! What a cutie, and looks so soft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, will try all the above. I have an inversion table but am afraid of using it. Have you ever gotten stuck upside down?


Maybe put a pull above where you have the inversion table so that you can pull yourself back upright.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - what a great looking boot. your creativity never stops. anxious to see the pair. are you going to knit a sweater to go with them. --- sam


Thank you Sam Hat first , then if I find more yarn a sweater


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the owl, KayeJo. 

More cute booties, Sonja. (Notice I refrained from saying that I liked you bootie.)

Harry's looks so sweet. I live Goldens. And many of them like to be lap dogs. Jack and I had a friend who worked for a Golden breeder. We loved it when there were pups 4-8 wks. in the summer. We would lie in the grass and the pups would crawl all over us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the Santa boot bootie. Glad your headache better.
Julie, glad path will be paved.
Machriste, we had a Golden, Josh for 17 years. Best dog we ever had. Had his own backpack. So loving, smart and gentle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, will try all the above. I have an inversion table but am afraid of using it. Have you ever gotten stuck upside down?


I've only used it 3 times at DHs cousins house so she was always there. She says she's scared of being stuck but I had no trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


He's cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's in reasonable spirits although he says everthing is taking too long! I suppose his impatience is a sign of returning health! He's to have twice weekly rehab sessions at the hospital for the next 10 weeks - and this is a hospital which is only about 20 minutes from his house.


It's good he's feeling better, hope rehab goes well. My brothers friend who had his taken off has done really well

Is he still having trouble with the other foot?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is beautiful! Luke and he were running around our living room so much that eventually Harris just flopped down and was instantly asleep!


Kids have so much fun with puppies, it was the same with my GKs & Kimber & still is


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope so, but I'm not making any long term plans. The fact that he kicked her out and she didn't just leave might have been a good thing, he showed he wasn't going to be a doormat.


I hope it works out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> CoQ10? is this the name you would look for? --- sam


Yes, you find it with the vitamins & supplements, I've seen it when I've been looking for other things


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are moving very slowly, around here, Daralene! The progress on the buildings is zero. The men were here about a week ago, but I am not sure if they did anything. I did manage to speak to Nasir, and the back path will be concreted at some point- probably after the building has happened. The ramp is good, but will be better when it has the netting on it, to give a rougher surface.
> No new letter as yet about the appointment, but they assure me they will text me when it is made. Meantime the right hand is improving but the left is almost worse.
> 
> Glad your thumbs are a bit better. The socks will happen eventually.


Glad for the update but not happy that the left hand is not improving and actually going backwards. I was hoping both would continuously improve. Glad you got to talk with Nasir. I am thinking that perhaps there is a cultural underlay of the workers that means that they move at their own speed, no hurry. Took the pair of knockers in today and some yarn spoke to me..could not resist. Shame on me but I thought that it was a great yellow and would go with the greens and browns I already have.Tim gave me a beautiful light lavender skein of yarn that is part cotton and part acrylic that I will use for some swimming knockers. He is kind about supporting the knockers program this way. Stopped and got some oxallis/spurge weed killer as these plants want to overcome my lawn. The lady at the seed store told me now is the perfect time to use it as the cooler weather makes it more effective on the weeds and less likely to harm the grass. Hope she is right.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - how much snow did they get? it looks beautiful as long as it stays there. why are they getting snow and you are not - are they that much further north than you are? did your husband get the combining done? --- sam


They are in the foothills near Jasper so get lots of snow, about 5 hr drive straight west of us. 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/alberta-rockies-snow-forecast-1.4287514

We still have about 850 acres of canola to combine, only about 70 DH does himself, the rest the renter does & we get a share. They've done 320 acres of peas already. Canola is always left til last as it dries quicker in short days but also takes longer to cure. Our recent rains actually hrlp it cure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad for the update but not happy that the left hand is not improving and actually going backwards. I was hoping both would continuously improve. Glad you got to talk with Nasir. I am thinking that perhaps there is a cultural underlay of the workers that means that they move at their own speed, no hurry. Took the pair of knockers in today and some yarn spoke to me..could not resist. Shame on me but I thought that it was a great yellow and would go with the greens and browns I already have.Tim gave me a beautiful light lavender skein of yarn that is part cotton and part acrylic that I will use for some swimming knockers. He is kind about supporting the knockers program this way. Stopped and got some oxallis/spurge weed killer as these plants want to overcome my lawn. The lady at the seed store told me now is the perfect time to use it as the cooler weather makes it more effective on the weeds and less likely to harm the grass. Hope she is right.


Some weed killers work better this time of year. DH always sprays the yard for dandelions in the fall. There's a section (640 acres)of grassland to the west of our yard so lots of seeds blow in from there.
Good if you to knit the knockers for people & great your LYS supports that project.

I was bad last night, I had an email from Hobium.com, they have 25% off on their yarns this weekend. I ordered enough cotton yarn for a sweater & some more eyes & noses for dolls & teddybears. I've seen good reviews on KP for them, the yarns are very reasonable but shipping kills, almost as much as the yarn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's in reasonable spirits although he says everthing is taking too long! I suppose his impatience is a sign of returning health! He's to have twice weekly rehab sessions at the hospital for the next 10 weeks - and this is a hospital which is only about 20 minutes from his house.


Good that he's in good spirits, and hopefully the rehab will go well and fly by, at least the hospital is close to his home.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Norma , I can usually put up with it when it's just the 2 in my forehead but when the 2 behind the cheekbones block as well everything aches even my teeth but it's feeling a lot better now


I understand how painful it is. Personal experience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is beautiful! Luke and he were running around our living room so much that eventually Harris just flopped down and was instantly asleep!


LOL!! Did Luke fall asleep as quickly?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> does it get fired then? --- sam


She cleans them and does a first firing so that all the customers have to do is paint and then spray with either a matte or glossy overcoat. If it is going to have food or drink in it, it will need a second firing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the Santa boot bootie. Glad your headache better.
> Julie, glad path will be paved.
> Machriste, we had a Golden, Josh for 17 years. Best dog we ever had. Had his own backpack. So loving, smart and gentle.


Thank you Joy- won't be for quite a while though, especially if the rain does keep up. It is wet today!
I've had both Labradors and Retrievers, very good dogs with family- loving and protective.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Glad for the update but not happy that the left hand is not improving and actually going backwards. I was hoping both would continuously improve. Glad you got to talk with Nasir. I am thinking that perhaps there is a cultural underlay of the workers that means that they move at their own speed, no hurry. Took the pair of knockers in today and some yarn spoke to me..could not resist. Shame on me but I thought that it was a great yellow and would go with the greens and browns I already have.Tim gave me a beautiful light lavender skein of yarn that is part cotton and part acrylic that I will use for some swimming knockers. He is kind about supporting the knockers program this way. Stopped and got some oxallis/spurge weed killer as these plants want to overcome my lawn. The lady at the seed store told me now is the perfect time to use it as the cooler weather makes it more effective on the weeds and less likely to harm the grass. Hope she is right.


The left is quite tingly to numb this morning- so I will not do much knitting today. I am glad Orthopaedics will text me when they allocate the appointment.
You did well with your yarn!
I always worry about using poisons.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is beautiful! Luke and he were running around our living room so much that eventually Harris just flopped down and was instantly asleep!


We had a Golden when our kids were little. He grew to be pretty big and was a great family dog.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I think she is, they went to Denver to go do a panic room and a trampoline place that is all trampolines that they can just go from one to another and on and on. lol


Panic room or escape room?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I've done the forgetting the coffee grounds before.
> 
> David is on the phone telling me that he accidentally went into the womens restroom at the rest stop. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH my ribs hurt from laughing, LOLOL!!! I can hardly see to type, he heard women outside saying there's a man in there. The women were outside the door waiting for him to come out. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH I'm going to pee my pants laughing to hard. :sm23: :sm23:


oops!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think ive figured it out pretty straight forward once i got going but took me a while to remember how i got going ????
> Headache is almost gone


Good news on both counts. Have one sock back in the round and will get the other one to match after dinner. The hat is going great and I'm using a bowl to measure circumference. Back on track.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


If you don't, add gold thread hanger and make it a cute Christmas decoration


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good he's feeling better, hope rehab goes well. My brothers friend who had his taken off has done really well
> 
> Is he still having trouble with the other foot?


It seems to be ok at the moment. That was the leg where they managed to do the angioplasty, so the circulation, whilst still not good, has improved.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


Awww. Now I want to cuddle him. Grew up with a black lab so always have soft spot for these


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The left is quite tingly to numb this morning- so I will not do much knitting today. I am glad Orthopaedics will text me when they allocate the appointment.
> You did well with your yarn!
> I always worry about using poisons.


I sure hope that they get back to you soon with the appointment date.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Panic room or escape room?


 :sm12: 
Escape room. LOL!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, it's wet again just for a change lol! Slowly warming up but has a way to go before we announce summer has arrived.
Sonja, the boot is just the cutest thing another awesome creation.
KayeJo, has your David been overdoing the birthday celebrations? How embarrassing!
Kate the golden Lab is simply gorgeous, they're my favourite dog. Glad to see your brother is doing well.

Well it's that time again, for roaming in the gloaming with Jamie and Claire from Outlander series. I am besotted as so many, the world over are. 
We just got the second series of Victoria which is brilliant, about Queen Victoria. 
Update on the new hearing aids, they're so good, I forgot I had them on the other evening, and hopped in the shower with them on. Luckily I didn't wash my hair or they might have been ruined.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12:
> Escape room. LOL!!!


Sometimes I think I could use a panic room, though...!

Puttering in the craft room today trying to make room for the quilt frame. I got it put together, but it will be different with an actual quilt in it. We'll see. After I got kitty litter and groceries, my budget said nope on the hoop for now. Eh, I don't have anywhere to put that, either! :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> If you don't, add gold thread hanger and make it a cute Christmas decoration


I have a mitten like that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It seems to be ok at the moment. That was the leg where they managed to do the angioplasty, so the circulation, whilst still not good, has improved.


Hope he continues on this good path.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm12:
> Escape room. LOL!!!


That would be so much more fun! We did one in Orlando and I do need to find one somewhere close by for KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwww...such a sweetheart!


KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! I bet he turned beet red too!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I've done the forgetting the coffee grounds before.
> 
> David is on the phone telling me that he accidentally went into the womens restroom at the rest stop. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH my ribs hurt from laughing, LOLOL!!! I can hardly see to type, he heard women outside saying there's a man in there. The women were outside the door waiting for him to come out. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH I'm going to pee my pants laughing to hard. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, it's wet again just for a change lol! Slowly warming up but has a way to go before we announce summer has arrived.
> Sonja, the boot is just the cutest thing another awesome creation.
> KayeJo, has your David been overdoing the birthday celebrations? How embarrassing!
> Kate the golden Lab is simply gorgeous, they're my favourite dog. Glad to see your brother is doing well.
> ...


LOL!! And he just brought me his belt and said he needs a new one, it broke. :sm16: 
Poor guy, he's decided to go to the river a couple blocks from here and fish for a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sometimes I think I could use a panic room, though...!
> 
> Puttering in the craft room today trying to make room for the quilt frame. I got it put together, but it will be different with an actual quilt in it. We'll see. After I got kitty litter and groceries, my budget said nope on the hoop for now. Eh, I don't have anywhere to put that, either! :sm23:


Me too! lol
We just need to have an extra house for our craft rooms. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be so much more fun! We did one in Orlando and I do need to find one somewhere close by for KAP.


That would be a blast. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd love to try an inversion table just to try it. Glad it seems to be helping you Bonnie.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've only used it 3 times at DHs cousins house so she was always there. She says she's scared of being stuck but I had no trouble


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I bet he turned beet red too!


 :sm23: 
I'm sure! LOL!!! Now I'm laughing about it all over again. It's a good thing I wasn't drinking anything when he first started telling me about it. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate I am so glad your brother is progressing well. I wanted to ask a question as a former high school acquaintance of mine is having to have her leg amputated on the 20th due to cancer that keeps re-occurring. Did your DB have the amputation below the knee or above the knee? My acquaintance will have it all the way up to the groin area. Another friend, who is very, very close to this woman was wondering if she would be able to get a prosthesis since so much of the leg has to be removed. She asked me if I knew of an online support group for amputees? (I had told her an online friend of mine's DB had just had a leg amputated. Did not mention names.


Poledra65 said:


> Good that he's in good spirits, and hopefully the rehab will go well and fly by, at least the hospital is close to his home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I forget, *Junx* your recipe for the floor cleaner is the bomb! My floors feel so good and look fantastic.....well that may be going too far since they are so old and scarred, but you know what I mean. I will use this from now on!

Speaking of recipes, the group leader of my Friday knitting group gave us what she uses to wash items made of acrylic yarn with that softens the acrylic yarn. I'm just going to copy what she sent me to share with you guys.

"I always launder items I make from acrylic yarn by washing them in the washing machine (delicate cycle)
with warm or hot water using fragrance free detergent and 1/2 cup ammonia. Then, they are dried in a warm dryer using a fragrance free dyer sheet. The hats, afghans, etc. come out nice soft having lost the sizing. Hope this helps."

I've almost finished the crocheted lapgan I was making and am going to try this "recipe" out.

Off to knit and/or crochet. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good news on both counts. Have one sock back in the round and will get the other one to match after dinner. The hat is going great and I'm using a bowl to measure circumference. Back on track.


Glad you are back on track I've finished the other booties with only a bit of frogging, I like the shape of this one so think I will make the snowmen booties using this shape too 
Got an idea for another romper suit in my head now , which is a bit annoying as I had no intentions of making another one as I wanted to concentrate on Christmas items but it does have a Christmas theme to it so will have to make it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> If you don't, add gold thread hanger and make it a cute Christmas decoration


That's a great idea Heather , if I use smaller needles and make it slightly smaller it will be perfect . Why wasn't I born an Indian goddess a few more pairs of arms would come in very useful ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, it's wet again just for a change lol! Slowly warming up but has a way to go before we announce summer has arrived.
> Sonja, the boot is just the cutest thing another awesome creation.
> KayeJo, has your David been overdoing the birthday celebrations? How embarrassing!
> Kate the golden Lab is simply gorgeous, they're my favourite dog. Glad to see your brother is doing well.
> ...


Thank you Fan . 
Glad the hearing aids work


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are back on track I've finished the other booties with only a bit of frogging, I like the shape of this one so think I will make the snowmen booties using this shape too
> Got an idea for another romper suit in my head now , which is a bit annoying as I had no intentions of making another one as I wanted to concentrate on Christmas items but it does have a Christmas theme to it so will have to make it


Darn the creative gene that interrupts our plans. lol


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking for the floor cleaning reciepe. Can't find it.
What page please, I thought I went through them all just now.
Thanks.
M


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a great idea Heather , if I use smaller needles and make it slightly smaller it will be perfect . Why wasn't I born an Indian goddess a few more pairs of arms would come in very useful ????


Or part octopi would be helpful too. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Looking for the floor cleaning reciepe. Can't find it.
> What page please, I thought I went through them all just now.
> Thanks.
> M


Heavy Duty Floor Cleaner

1 cup white vinegar
1 tablespoon liquid dish soap
1 cup baking soda
2 gallons very warm tap water.

I use Blue Dawn because it has a reputation as a good grease cutter, but I'm sure any dish soap would work.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Her picture is adorable. I feel your pain.
Please know time will help. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are back on track I've finished the other booties with only a bit of frogging, I like the shape of this one so think I will make the snowmen booties using this shape too
> Got an idea for another romper suit in my head now , which is a bit annoying as I had no intentions of making another one as I wanted to concentrate on Christmas items but it does have a Christmas theme to it so will have to make it


Those darn creative juices!

I have the socks back going 2AAT. Not real thrilled with the heel but just couldn't frog one more time. I will have to close up a couple of small holes. Practice for the next pair. I may try the Fleegle or faux gusset heel next. Margaret; thanks for the info on the Sweet Tomato heel; it would not work with this yarn. I used your pattern with the W&T.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Heavy Duty Floor Cleaner
> 
> 1 cup white vinegar
> 1 tablespoon liquid dish soap
> ...


???????? big thank you! You guys are awesome! I only use blue Dawn anyway.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.
> 
> First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.
> 
> ...


Great metal sculpture and lovely scenery.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


Cute! I have a habit of giving owls to Olivia. We have lots of ceramic places around and they are a good activity for birthday parties. There is one that lets you come in and do a bowl for the Soup Bowl charity that runs every year. That mall is closing and I sure hope they relocate that shop. It was great.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I hope so, and all 3 of those girls, LOVE anything that is handmade for them, they are great girls.
> 
> And on another note, the girlfriend that Christopher kicked out is back, I guess she realized what she had to lose, they are doing pretty good I guess, she is contributing to the household, both monetarily and with helping with housekeeping and cooking, so we'll see where this goes. I'm praying for the best for him, well for them both.


Hoping this second chance for Christopher and friend work out. If it doesn't, I hope he will remember that he was able to make it on his own. Maybe this was a wake-up call and they both will have learned a little something.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, check these out, too cute.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-495483-1.html


I absolutely love the pure logic of a child's mind!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


So cute..... Santa will be here way too soon!!! Loved the hats from last week. You sure on are on a roll!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sassafras, hoping they can help you and soon to get back to consistent good days.
> 
> Sam, hope you are eating and starting to feel better.
> 
> ...


Glad your hands are starting to feel a little better.

Read about your son and your lovely time with his charge. What a wonderful vocation. Wish the pay was better for those who do so very much for those in true need.

We stumbled upon the garlic festival when out in CA one year. It was HUGE!!!! I would love to see the dogs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


So sweet! Our "alley pup" Boomer, is the same breed and just a year old now. He has never met a stranger and cannot be worn out. Smart, but he is big and powerful. Love when he come to visit, but the kittens were not impressed!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I've done the forgetting the coffee grounds before.
> 
> David is on the phone telling me that he accidentally went into the womens restroom at the rest stop. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH my ribs hurt from laughing, LOLOL!!! I can hardly see to type, he heard women outside saying there's a man in there. The women were outside the door waiting for him to come out. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH I'm going to pee my pants laughing to hard. :sm23: :sm23:


Poor guy! Bet he couldn't get to the truck fast enough. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> CoQ10? is this the name you would look for? --- sam


Yes. It is with the supplements and vitamins. There are 2 forms, one being a little easier to absorb than the other.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some weed killers work better this time of year. DH always sprays the yard for dandelions in the fall. There's a section (640 acres)of grassland to the west of our yard so lots of seeds blow in from there.
> Good if you to knit the knockers for people & great your LYS supports that project.
> 
> I was bad last night, I had an email from Hobium.com, they have 25% off on their yarns this weekend. I ordered enough cotton yarn for a sweater & some more eyes & noses for dolls & teddybears. I've seen good reviews on KP for them, the yarns are very reasonable but shipping kills, almost as much as the yarn


I SHOULD pretend that I didn't see this new source for yarn. i SHOULD. Off to find the site!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party bluejaytirl5 - bluejays are my favorite birds especially the stellar jays. we are so glad you stopped by and hope you had a good time.
do plan on visiting us again when you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Her picture is adorable. I feel your pain.
> Please know time will help. Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! lol
> We just need to have an extra house for our craft rooms. :sm12:


Actually, there is a great country house restaurant in a close by town that has a lovely little cottage in the back that I think would make the best little craft house. Away from the maddening crowd and with a little sink and daybed. I might never leave.

I'm kind of wanting to relocate and could give up the house and pool in a heartbeat but don't think I could leave my craft room. That said, DH was just sent a new listing in Grand Rapids, MI that has lots of rooms and lots of trees and a sun room. Hmmmmm. Yeah, lots of snow too. Not sure I can do that again, but love to ice skate!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you would be closer to us here in michigan and ohio. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Actually, there is a great country house restaurant in a close by town that has a lovely little cottage in the back that I think would make the best little craft house. Away from the maddening crowd and with a little sink and daybed. I might never leave.
> 
> I'm kind of wanting to relocate and could give up the house and pool in a heartbeat but don't think I could leave my craft room. That said, DH was just sent a new listing in Grand Rapids, MI that has lots of rooms and lots of trees and a sun room. Hmmmmm. Yeah, lots of snow too. Not sure I can do that again, but love to ice skate!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget, *Junx* your recipe for the floor cleaner is the bomb! My floors feel so good and look fantastic.....well that may be going too far since they are so old and scarred, but you know what I mean. I will use this from now on!
> 
> Speaking of recipes, the group leader of my Friday knitting group gave us what she uses to wash items made of acrylic yarn with that softens the acrylic yarn. I'm just going to copy what she sent me to share with you guys.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Glad you liked it. Ill try the wash mix for acrylic.... though I seldom have a problem with it. I don't use the regular Red Heart. The soft and the Caron seem to be fine as is but I have some older yarns that could probably use a helping hand.

So glad Marianne has power again. Hope the insurance can replace some of the lost food.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Looking for the floor cleaning reciepe. Can't find it.
> What page please, I thought I went through them all just now.
> Thanks.
> M


One cup white vinegar.... one cup baking soda, 1 tablespoon Dawn dish washing liquid to 2 gallons of very warm tap water. Probably any dish soap would work, but Dawn is a good grease cutter and what I use. It works well to wipe down counters, etc. before you do the floors too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It seems to be ok at the moment. That was the leg where they managed to do the angioplasty, so the circulation, whilst still not good, has improved.


That's good. Hopefully he won't have any more trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, it's wet again just for a change lol! Slowly warming up but has a way to go before we announce summer has arrived.
> Sonja, the boot is just the cutest thing another awesome creation.
> KayeJo, has your David been overdoing the birthday celebrations? How embarrassing!
> Kate the golden Lab is simply gorgeous, they're my favourite dog. Glad to see your brother is doing well.
> ...


I'm also hooked on Outlander. Have the DVR set to tape it every Sunday. I wish it was on Netflix & I could just watch it all

Good thing the hearing aids are OK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you would be closer to us here in michigan and ohio. --- sam


That would be a plus and I do have a sister and a brother in WI and one in MO. (not that siblings are as high on my list ad my kids and grands) I was born in Grand Rapids and was in MI, Ohio, IL exclusively until we moved here. Been here longer but a Midwesterner at heart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> I'm sure! LOL!!! Now I'm laughing about it all over again. It's a good thing I wasn't drinking anything when he first started telling me about it. :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate I am so glad your brother is progressing well. I wanted to ask a question as a former high school acquaintance of mine is having to have her leg amputated on the 20th due to cancer that keeps re-occurring. Did your DB have the amputation below the knee or above the knee? My acquaintance will have it all the way up to the groin area. Another friend, who is very, very close to this woman was wondering if she would be able to get a prosthesis since so much of the leg has to be removed. She asked me if I knew of an online support group for amputees? (I had told her an online friend of mine's DB had just had a leg amputated. Did not mention names.


They do amazing things with prosthetics now days, I'm sure they will find something for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a great idea Heather , if I use smaller needles and make it slightly smaller it will be perfect . Why wasn't I born an Indian goddess a few more pairs of arms would come in very useful ????


????I thInk we all need that


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cute! I have a habit of giving owls to Olivia. We have lots of ceramic places around and they are a good activity for birthday parties. There is one that lets you come in and do a bowl for the Soup Bowl charity that runs every year. That mall is closing and I sure hope they relocate that shop. It was great.


The big ceramic shop here closed up because the owner developed lung problems from all the dust, I sure hope that this little one stays in business, she doesn't carry anything large except for what stock she got from the other shop, but at least it's something. 
That is a cool idea for a charity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hoping this second chance for Christopher and friend work out. If it doesn't, I hope he will remember that he was able to make it on his own. Maybe this was a wake-up call and they both will have learned a little something.


From our mouths to Gods' ears. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I absolutely love the pure logic of a child's mind!!!!


LOL!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marilyn....... I don't remember exactly where you are in TX. Maybe send me a PM. I would strongly recommend calling "A Place for Mom". They were such a help with finding places for mom, set up appointments, etc. and they know who takes what. You can find them on-line. Depending on how close you are, I might have some insights or be able to help. Also, on bank accounts, are they joint? I would think you could go to bank, explain situation and change passwords OR, as I did with one of mom's, wrote a check for all in the account and started a new bank account in her name only when dad went into the nursing home. I wanted to make sure that she did not end up without funds if accounts were frozen upon his death, waiting for probate.

In the meantime, check with in-home healthcare about more hours. Surely that is covered by Medicare, especially if Dr. recommends it. 

Is there a care coordinator at local hospital? That person should also be able to give you some guidance and be familiar with available facilities and what they accept. They deal with this every day.

I cannot believe the facility was that lax in pre-qualifying you when you first inquired. You need help and you need it NOW. 

Meantime, ask available family to take shifts staying with you 24/7. starting with DD so you have immediate help and back-up until this is resolved. It will also help them see how serious the situation is and give you a little respite, much needed. After all, you get worn down, sick and in hospital, it will be their situation to handle. They might as well get used to it and be prepared!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm also hooked on Outlander. Have the DVR set to tape it every Sunday. I wish it was on Netflix & I could just watch it all
> 
> Good thing the hearing aids are OK


We get it at 7pm Monday evenings and I watch it on my iPad, from Lightbox which is assimilated to our Telephone Co. 
The first episode of season 3, was really sad with the battle of Culloden and all it's brutality. This stuff is not for the squeamish for sure.
I've read all the books in main story so far, looks like 2 more before it's finality. That will be a very sad day indeed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Poor guy! Bet he couldn't get to the truck fast enough. :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Actually, there is a great country house restaurant in a close by town that has a lovely little cottage in the back that I think would make the best little craft house. Away from the maddening crowd and with a little sink and daybed. I might never leave.
> 
> I'm kind of wanting to relocate and could give up the house and pool in a heartbeat but don't think I could leave my craft room. That said, DH was just sent a new listing in Grand Rapids, MI that has lots of rooms and lots of trees and a sun room. Hmmmmm. Yeah, lots of snow too. Not sure I can do that again, but love to ice skate!


I could just see your doctors face when you told him you were going to go ice skating. :sm23: 
There are times I want to move someplace but then realize that they have more snow there than here. :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo, I have 2 very embarrassing situations which happened to me, back in the 1970s. They both involve drinking beer and toilets!'
1. We were in a northern town with friends who lived there. Stu and Bob were in a rifle target shooting contest. They did well and we had celebrated afterwards with a BBQ and cold beers. Going back to their house later, I was desperate for a toilet stop. So Bob pulled over and said go into the park it's just over the road. So off I went, found a big tree and did my thing. Jumped in the car wondering why they were laughing. Turns out the public toilet was right beside the tree, and I thought it was just a shed. Oops!
2. We went to Fiji on holiday with BIL and SIL. After travelling on a ferry, plus drinking beer, we pulled into the beach. I was desperate and ran up the beach asking where I could find a toilet. Was told to go through the bushes nearby and there would be one there. So I ran, with SIL behind me, found 2 people sunbathing in the grounds of a resort, asked them where it was, and they told me to use their room, Off I went and took the wrong turn and found it was their wardrobe. Luckily I found the bathroom or it could have ended much worse.
Moral of stories, don't drink beer, it causes problems lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo, I have 2 very embarrassing situations which happened to me, back in the 1970s. They both involve drinking beer and toilets!'
> 1. We were in a northern town with friends who lived there. Stu and Bob were in a rifle target shooting contest. They did well and we had celebrated afterwards with a BBQ and cold beers. Going back to their house later, I was desperate for a toilet stop. So Bob pulled over and said go into the park it's just over the road. So off I went, found a big tree and did my thing. Jumped in the car wondering why they were laughing. Turns out the public toilet was right beside the tree, and I thought it was just a shed. Oops!
> 2. We went to Fiji on holiday with BIL and SIL. After travelling on a ferry, plus drinking beer, we pulled into the beach. I was desperate and ran up the beach asking where I could find a toilet. Was told to go through the bushes nearby and there would be one there. So I ran, with SIL behind me, found 2 people sunbathing in the grounds of a resort, asked them where it was, and they told me to use their room, Off I went and took the wrong turn and found it was their wardrobe. Luckily I found the bathroom or it could have ended much worse.
> Moral of stories, don't drink beer, it causes problems lol!


 :sm06: :sm23: 
David only had the excuse of getting up at 4am. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We got David's glasses from Zenni today, he said they seem to be just fine, so that was great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Or part octopi would be helpful too. lol


Yes that would hellp


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Love the owl, KayeJo.
> 
> More cute booties, Sonja. (Notice I refrained from saying that I liked you bootie.)
> 
> Harry's looks so sweet. I live Goldens. And many of them like to be lap dogs. Jack and I had a friend who worked for a Golden breeder. We loved it when there were pups 4-8 wks. in the summer. We would lie in the grass and the pups would crawl all over us.


Thank you Marilyn and I noticed , isn't it funny the different meanings of English words , if I said to you " do you want to see my booty you would look at me strangely and say no thanks , but here people would say yes please as it's spelt different and means loot , treasures , spoils of war , now a days younger people use it to mean all the items they got maybe while shopping or as gifts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


Wow Sonja, I gather you made it up as you went?. It is excellent. :sm11: I hope your headache has gone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I completed that series and loved it.


RE When Calls the Heart.... am loving it. Its a nice clean show.... no horrid language or violence. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> We got David's glasses from Zenni today, he said they seem to be just fine, so that was great.


Now we know how he ended up in the ladies he needed new glasses ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


Aawww he is adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You all have definitely been damp,it will be nice to have some warm sun for you all.
> I think we're pretty much out of the 90's for the year and into the 80's, maybe I can clean up the air con and take it out to the garage for storage. It's been raining here the last couple nights and supposed to rain some more today, but that's okay, we certainly need it, my garden is sooo happy.


Well they got the forecast right for today.... it was perfect. Sunny all day, no wind and 19c. AND I got the mower to start and cut the grass. My neighour/gardening man will come over on Tuesday and do the edges and an awckward area to be whipper snipped. Of course tomorrow we have a weather warning of extreme winds.... again. Oh well.

Good to hear your garden is happy.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope so, but I'm not making any long term plans. The fact that he kicked her out and she didn't just leave might have been a good thing, he showed he wasn't going to be a doormat.


True :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I've done the forgetting the coffee grounds before.
> 
> David is on the phone telling me that he accidentally went into the womens restroom at the rest stop. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH my ribs hurt from laughing, LOLOL!!! I can hardly see to type, he heard women outside saying there's a man in there. The women were outside the door waiting for him to come out. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH I'm going to pee my pants laughing to hard. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm06: Oh golly..... hahahaha poor David LOL LOL LOL :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I've got a fall cleaning list started, now to see if I can accomplish it all. lol


LOL And I have plans of Spring cleaning! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> .......Update on the new hearing aids, they're so good, I forgot I had them on the other evening, and hopped in the shower with them on. Luckily I didn't wash my hair or they might have been ruined.


I do that with my glasses on and wonder why the world is going misty....!
:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kate I am so glad your brother is progressing well. I wanted to ask a question as a former high school acquaintance of mine is having to have her leg amputated on the 20th due to cancer that keeps re-occurring. Did your DB have the amputation below the knee or above the knee? My acquaintance will have it all the way up to the groin area. Another friend, who is very, very close to this woman was wondering if she would be able to get a prosthesis since so much of the leg has to be removed. She asked me if I knew of an online support group for amputees? (I had told her an online friend of mine's DB had just had a leg amputated. Did not mention names.


My DB's leg was amputated below the knee (about 6 inches?) Gwen. I think it will be some time before he gets fitted with a prosthesis though, they have to "shape" the stump (for the lack of a better word) using a thing like an elastic band around it and I think it's still too tender to start that yet. We'll know more after Tuesday, hopefully, when he goes for his first rehab appointment. Sorry, but I don't know of any on-line support groups, but I'm sure there will be some. No problem about mentioning names.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> We get it at 7pm Monday evenings and I watch it on my iPad, from Lightbox which is assimilated to our Telephone Co.
> The first episode of season 3, was really sad with the battle of Culloden and all it's brutality. This stuff is not for the squeamish for sure.
> I've read all the books in main story so far, looks like 2 more before it's finality. That will be a very sad day indeed!


So far only Foxtel have it on over here.  I am not impressed. I need to see if I can watch it online maybe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


 :sm06: LOL I think Kaye Jo will have a fit when she sees them...LOL. They ARE very cute though. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja, I gather you made it up as you went?. It is excellent. :sm11: I hope your headache has gone.


Thank you Cathy , headache all gone


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo, I have 2 very embarrassing situations which happened to me, back in the 1970s. They both involve drinking beer and toilets!'
> 1. We were in a northern town with friends who lived there. Stu and Bob were in a rifle target shooting contest. They did well and we had celebrated afterwards with a BBQ and cold beers. Going back to their house later, I was desperate for a toilet stop. So Bob pulled over and said go into the park it's just over the road. So off I went, found a big tree and did my thing. Jumped in the car wondering why they were laughing. Turns out the public toilet was right beside the tree, and I thought it was just a shed. Oops!
> 2. We went to Fiji on holiday with BIL and SIL. After travelling on a ferry, plus drinking beer, we pulled into the beach. I was desperate and ran up the beach asking where I could find a toilet. Was told to go through the bushes nearby and there would be one there. So I ran, with SIL behind me, found 2 people sunbathing in the grounds of a resort, asked them where it was, and they told me to use their room, Off I went and took the wrong turn and found it was their wardrobe. Luckily I found the bathroom or it could have ended much worse.
> Moral of stories, don't drink beer, it causes problems lol!


I know of one bridegroom (not mine fortunately!) who, having imbibed a bit too much at the wedding earlier, got up in the middle of the night and peed into the bride's suitcase - which of course she hadn't unpacked!!! Strangely enough they're no longer married although it did last longer than just the honeymoon! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I know of one bridegroom (not mine fortunately!) who, having imbibed a bit too much at the wedding earlier, got up in the middle of the night and peed into the bride's suitcase - which of course she hadn't unpacked!!! Strangely enough they're no longer married although it did last longer than just the honeymoon! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....they look so REAL! Run Kaye Jo Run! :sm09: :sm23: Now on that note....do you know where the pattern can be obtained?
I really like them!


Swedenme said:


> What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We got David's glasses from Zenni today, he said they seem to be just fine, so that was great.


I'm going to get my eyes checked (overdue) and order from them again. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


I saw that too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , headache all gone


Very good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know of one bridegroom (not mine fortunately!) who, having imbibed a bit too much at the wedding earlier, got up in the middle of the night and peed into the bride's suitcase - which of course she hadn't unpacked!!! Strangely enough they're no longer married although it did last longer than just the honeymoon! :sm16: :sm09:


Probably could have figured that would be a deal breaker.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now we know how he ended up in the ladies he needed new glasses ????


LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....they look so REAL! Run Kaye Jo Run! :sm09: :sm23: Now on that note....do you know where the pattern can be obtained?
> I really like them!


I saw on FB you found the pattern and now your wallet is a bit lighter ????
I on the other hand , can't even spend other people's money , a shop here called Aldi has a special sale on craft items this week and my youngest said go online and if you see any you like I will buy it for you , I saw plenty I liked but I narrowed it down to a pom pom yarn and a tinsel yarn tried to order but they were sold out , went to the actual shop today and they had it in but it was awful nothing like the pictures online thank goodness it was sold out online . Son bought me a nice cake instead ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I did admissions in a Medicare certified SNF (skilled care facility) for a couple years. Most people don't realize that Medicare has very strict criteria for coverage. For instance, there is short term coverage after a three day hospital stay, but not every hospital stay meets the criteria. For instance, if the patient is admitted for observation, he will not qualify. Rehab after a fracture qualifies, but to continue on Medicare, the patient must be making progress. Our facility evaluated Medicare patients every week, because there are stiff fines if you keep a patient in Medicare after they no longer meet criteria. 

Marilyn, you should get some good advice about applying for medical assistance for your husband. There are certain protections for spouses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw on FB you found the pattern and now your wallet is a bit lighter ????
> I on the other hand , can't even spend other people's money , a shop here called Aldi has a special sale on craft items this week and my youngest said go online and if you see any you like I will buy it for you , I saw plenty I liked but I narrowed it down to a pom pom yarn and a tinsel yarn tried to order but they were sold out , went to the actual shop today and they had it in but it was awful nothing like the pictures online thank goodness it was sold out online . Son bought me a nice cake instead ????


I wish our Aldi's carried craft items like yours do. Online shopping for yarn is almost always a crap shoot. I'm so thankful that I have many options.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I saw on FB you found the pattern and now your wallet is a bit lighter ????
> I on the other hand , can't even spend other people's money , a shop here called Aldi has a special sale on craft items this week and my youngest said go online and if you see any you like I will buy it for you , I saw plenty I liked but I narrowed it down to a pom pom yarn and a tinsel yarn tried to order but they were sold out , went to the actual shop today and they had it in but it was awful nothing like the pictures online thank goodness it was sold out online . Son bought me a nice cake instead ????


Your DS must be a lovely guy :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn and I noticed , isn't it funny the different meanings of English words , if I said to you " do you want to see my booty you would look at me strangely and say no thanks , but here people would say yes please as it's spelt different and means loot , treasures , spoils of war , now a days younger people use it to mean all the items they got maybe while shopping or as gifts


Lol! And we have have Pirate booty too. Aye Matey!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


I scrolled quickly passed and shut my eyes. lol

The 17yr old across the street just got a ferret, her mom and sisters brought it back when they came back from Denver (they died in the escape room, by the way), she's a little cutie, into everything. I haven't seen her laugh like that in soo long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now we know how he ended up in the ladies he needed new glasses ????


LOL!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Marilyn....... I don't remember exactly where you are in TX. Maybe send me a PM. I would strongly recommend calling "A Place for Mom". They were such a help with finding places for mom, set up appointments, etc. and they know who takes what. You can find them on-line. Depending on how close you are, I might have some insights or be able to help. Also, on bank accounts, are they joint? I would think you could go to bank, explain situation and change passwords OR, as I did with one of mom's, wrote a check for all in the account and started a new bank account in her name only when dad went into the nursing home. I wanted to make sure that she did not end up without funds if accounts were frozen upon his death, waiting for probate.
> 
> In the meantime, check with in-home healthcare about more hours. Surely that is covered by Medicare, especially if Dr. recommends it.
> 
> ...


Great advise!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo, I have 2 very embarrassing situations which happened to me, back in the 1970s. They both involve drinking beer and toilets!'
> 1. We were in a northern town with friends who lived there. Stu and Bob were in a rifle target shooting contest. They did well and we had celebrated afterwards with a BBQ and cold beers. Going back to their house later, I was desperate for a toilet stop. So Bob pulled over and said go into the park it's just over the road. So off I went, found a big tree and did my thing. Jumped in the car wondering why they were laughing. Turns out the public toilet was right beside the tree, and I thought it was just a shed. Oops!
> 2. We went to Fiji on holiday with BIL and SIL. After travelling on a ferry, plus drinking beer, we pulled into the beach. I was desperate and ran up the beach asking where I could find a toilet. Was told to go through the bushes nearby and there would be one there. So I ran, with SIL behind me, found 2 people sunbathing in the grounds of a resort, asked them where it was, and they told me to use their room, Off I went and took the wrong turn and found it was their wardrobe. Luckily I found the bathroom or it could have ended much worse.
> Moral of stories, don't drink beer, it causes problems lol!


????????????don't you know, if you drink 12 ounces, it makes you pee 16????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We got David's glasses from Zenni today, he said they seem to be just fine, so that was great.


I got mine from there & am very happy with them & they cost about 1/6 of buying local????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn and I noticed , isn't it funny the different meanings of English words , if I said to you " do you want to see my booty you would look at me strangely and say no thanks , but here people would say yes please as it's spelt different and means loot , treasures , spoils of war , now a days younger people use it to mean all the items they got maybe while shopping or as gifts


Just like one of our doctors told us he was going home to " knock up his girlfried" apparently in South Africa that means wake up, here it means get pregnant. He definitely got a few strange looks????????

& here on TV they talk about "shake your boogie". Meaning backside????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


Ewww, they look too real


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now we know how he ended up in the ladies he needed new glasses ????


????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh golly..... hahahaha poor David LOL LOL LOL :sm12:


And when telling Marla about it, I was ROTFLMAO all over again. :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know of one bridegroom (not mine fortunately!) who, having imbibed a bit too much at the wedding earlier, got up in the middle of the night and peed into the bride's suitcase - which of course she hadn't unpacked!!! Strangely enough they're no longer married although it did last longer than just the honeymoon! :sm16: :sm09:


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL And I have plans of Spring cleaning! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We get it at 7pm Monday evenings and I watch it on my iPad, from Lightbox which is assimilated to our Telephone Co.
> The first episode of season 3, was really sad with the battle of Culloden and all it's brutality. This stuff is not for the squeamish for sure.
> I've read all the books in main story so far, looks like 2 more before it's finality. That will be a very sad day indeed!


I think so many of those battles were beyond brutal, so sad. My cousin who visited Culloden said going there was Rey emotional for him, thinking of all the ancestors who died there.
I haven't read any of the books but really need to get them, I know the library has them. But will it spoil the anticipation of the show?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I scrolled quickly passed and shut my eyes. lol
> 
> The 17yr old across the street just got a ferret, her mom and sisters brought it back when they came back from Denver (they died in the escape room, by the way), she's a little cutie, into everything. I haven't seen her laugh like that in soo long.


Ewww! No rodents for pets for me. I don't even like cedar lined closets, makes me think of gerbils


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And when telling Marla about it, I was ROTFLMAO all over again. :sm23: :sm12:


Poor David, you're never going to let him forget that, are you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: LOL I think Kaye Jo will have a fit when she sees them...LOL. They ARE very cute though. :sm24:


LOL!! I didn't look.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I know of one bridegroom (not mine fortunately!) who, having imbibed a bit too much at the wedding earlier, got up in the middle of the night and peed into the bride's suitcase - which of course she hadn't unpacked!!! Strangely enough they're no longer married although it did last longer than just the honeymoon! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm06: Oh dear, that would not be a good start to the marriage, but I bet on her next wedding night, she unpacked her case, just in case. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....they look so REAL! Run Kaye Jo Run! :sm09: :sm23: Now on that note....do you know where the pattern can be obtained?
> I really like them!


LOL!! No, I just SCROLL, quickly. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to get my eyes checked (overdue) and order from them again. I'm very happy with them.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw on FB you found the pattern and now your wallet is a bit lighter ????
> I on the other hand , can't even spend other people's money , a shop here called Aldi has a special sale on craft items this week and my youngest said go online and if you see any you like I will buy it for you , I saw plenty I liked but I narrowed it down to a pom pom yarn and a tinsel yarn tried to order but they were sold out , went to the actual shop today and they had it in but it was awful nothing like the pictures online thank goodness it was sold out online . Son bought me a nice cake instead ????


The cake sounds like a great compromise. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????don't you know, if you drink 12 ounces, it makes you pee 16????????????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got mine from there & am very happy with them & they cost about 1/6 of buying local????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor David, you're never going to let him forget that, are you?


LOL!! Probably not, he doesn't often do something that funny, and I'm sure, so embarrassing for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I scrolled quickly passed and shut my eyes. lol
> 
> The 17yr old across the street just got a ferret, her mom and sisters brought it back when they came back from Denver (they died in the escape room, by the way), she's a little cutie, into everything. I haven't seen her laugh like that in soo long.


Oh, no. Bomb explosion?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, no. Bomb explosion?


It was based on the movie Saw, I guess, so I'm not sure how they died. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went to see a silent film (Buster Keaton) last night and the theater had a live orchestra playing the soundtrack--very interesting! The stunts were incredible. It was definitely a new experience for me.

This morning I made posole (soup). I made some with red chili powder (that I can/will eat) and some with green chile/peppers (which I will not eat). Bub says the green came out good; I'm having a small taste of the red now and my lips are burning a bit but it's good. So another thing I've never made before!

And still puttering, trying to decided what project to focus on. I guess my brain needs some down time. That's okay.

Love that rat pattern! So realistic! All her patterns are terrific.

To all who shared pictures, thanks. Krestiekrew, condolences on the loss of your wee dog. 

I need to go put away the posole and pack up some to share with friends. Be back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was based on the movie Saw, I guess, so I'm not sure how they died. lol


When we went he first time, we took the clues rather than perish; the second time, we figured it out. The place in Orlando had 6 different rooms with varying degrees of difficulty. The first one was the "advanced" and we just took it because the timing was right.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to see a silent film (Buster Keaton) last night and the theater had a live orchestra playing the soundtrack--very interesting! The stunts were incredible. It was definitely a new experience for me.
> 
> This morning I made posole (soup). I made some with red chili powder (that I can/will eat) and some with green chile/peppers (which I will not eat). Bub says the green came out good; I'm having a small taste of the red now and my lips are burning a bit but it's good. So another thing I've never made before!
> 
> ...


I love Buster Keaton. I bet it was terrific. I was just reading about a recipe for spiced soup :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think so many of those battles were beyond brutal, so sad. My cousin who visited Culloden said going there was Rey emotional for him, thinking of all the ancestors who died there.
> I haven't read any of the books but really need to get them, I know the library has them. But will it spoil the anticipation of the show?


I don't think so because the books have so much more detail etc and then you see it on screen and it just adds another dimension.
My cousin too, has been to Culloden and said the 'atmosphere' was very spooky, and she found it emotional seeing the grave markers of our ancestors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we also use booty to mean loot, treasures and spoils of war. somehow it took on another meaning. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn and I noticed , isn't it funny the different meanings of English words , if I said to you " do you want to see my booty you would look at me strangely and say no thanks , but here people would say yes please as it's spelt different and means loot , treasures , spoils of war , now a days younger people use it to mean all the items they got maybe while shopping or as gifts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sonja - sent her the white one. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When we went he first time, we took the clues rather than perish; the second time, we figured it out. The place in Orlando had 6 different rooms with varying degrees of difficulty. The first one was the "advanced" and we just took it because the timing was right.


I think it would be a lot of fun to try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh sonja - sent her the white one. --- sam


Sam, I'm going to pull your beard! 
:sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????don't you know, if you drink 12 ounces, it makes you pee 16????????????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I don't think so because the books have so much more detail etc and then you see it on screen and it just adds another dimension.
> My cousin too, has been to Culloden and said the 'atmosphere' was very spooky, and she found it emotional seeing the grave markers of our ancestors.


I really hope to get there one day soon but I'm a little nervous to go without DH & he would never go


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, I'm going to pull your beard!
> :sm09:


????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really hope to get there one day soon but I'm a little nervous to go without DH & he would never go


I would love to go too, but know it would be very emotional, although an interesting thing to do. Will be seeing my cousin later this week, must ask her about it again. Stus ancestors are the Campbell's, and mine are Murrays, and Telford. My cousin is Murray and MacDonald.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions. I am working with a Place for Mom. They have been very helpful, The problem with the checking account is the bank is in San Antanio (Can't spell it today.) and DH has is disability check going there. Our son and wife are coming over today and working on the bank accounts and other finances. I talked to a friend of mine who works with hospice and he gave me so me good advice and questions to ask. We are planning on seeing the lawyer this week so have that done. Actually we are having a good week-end. Ray is calm but feels very dizzy. There is no question he needs to be placed and now I feel more comfortable about the questions I need to ask. It is a difficult thing to do and I appreciate your support. By the way, we live in very south F ort Worth. We are looking at the Burleson area as that is where the children live but are expanding our area.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


Sorry it was a bad night, hope you have a good visit!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


Sorry that you're still feeling poorly. Hope it eases up soon.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

They almost look real!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> They almost look real!


I guess this relates to the mice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


Good that you are feeling a bit better, I hope that you continue to improve. 
I hope that your DF is doing okay.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you.


You're welcome, dear Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL; page 20


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I would love to go too, but know it would be very emotional, although an interesting thing to do. Will be seeing my cousin later this week, must ask her about it again. Stus ancestors are the Campbell's, and mine are Murrays, and Telford. My cousin is Murray and MacDonald.


My grandmothers family were Stewart's, my grandfather also came from Scotland but I can't find much about the Gardners


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad you are getting some help. I hope a place can be found that's close enough for you to visit often.

Joy, hope you feel better soon.

Well, I feel like I've been run over. I wasn't going to do much today but looked at the weather & decided I better get the work done while the sun was shining, after tomorrow things are to go downhill????
So I've dug about 300 pounds of potatoes & lugged them into the basement. I've only done about 2/3 but we will have lots & hopefully I will dug the rest tomorrow & they will go to DS as the garden they planted in town didn't produce well.
I'm glad I put stew in the oven before I started, I just need to make biscuits to go with it. DH is out baling so I don't expect him before dark.
I picked 2 cantaloupes a few days ago, they're only about the size of tennis balls & I didn't think they'd mature, one was getting soft so I cut into it, it's really good. I will take them to the GKs as they love them.

DH had me give him a ride this afternoon as he wanted a truck up where he's baling. When we arrived, the combines were busy putting up a marker & fortunately we had a fence post in the back of the truck. Ted had dropped the front wheel of the semi into the edge of an old well, I guess he got quite a jolt, good thing he wasn't over a couple of feet or he would have probably torn the wheel right off & been injured. He's farmed that land for several years so I guess it's just been luck no one drove into it before.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandmothers family were Stewart's, my grandfather also came from Scotland but I can't find much about the Gardners


You and I sure have some great Scottish ancestry between us. I've managed to get my mothers Telford ancestry search back to the 1700s. Just wish I could have done my search when she was still alive, she would have been fascinated by it. She had no idea where the name Telford came from, as it was her fathers middle name, and her brothers also. I also have Isle of Man ancestry on her side. Telford was my great grandmothers surname.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's too short for you to grab hold. ha! --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, I'm going to pull your beard!
> :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you are getting some help. I hope a place can be found that's close enough for you to visit often.
> 
> Joy, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...


I agree with Bonnie, I hope that you are able to find the perfect place for Ray and that it's close enough that you all can visit frequently. 
Wow, that's a lot of potatoes for one day, I so wish I had a cold room or root cellar, I'm really going to have to look up having David dig a big hole and putting an old chest freezer or something in it to keep it cold enough but not too cold. 
Glad you were able to get the semi out and that no one was hurt, or that the semi wasn't majorly damaged.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just now getting to check in. I had my 4 and 5 year old nephews and my DS's 9 year old GD. We had a wonderful time, but no time for knitting or computer. 20 pages behind here, and I don't want to know how many pages I haven't read on last week's! My fur babies are exhausted! All they want to do is sleep. I'm pretty tired myself! 

BBL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's too short for you to grab hold. ha! --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just now getting to check in. I had my 4 and 5 year old nephews and my DS's 9 year old GD. We had a wonderful time, but no time for knitting or computer. 20 pages behind here, and I don't want to know how many pages I haven't read on last week's! My fur babies are exhausted! All they want to do is sleep. I'm pretty tired myself!
> 
> BBL


Little ones will wear you out, but it's a good exhausted. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned about the renters insurance to Marianne, which they do have, and she is going to check with them about covering the food loss.


My DD's refrigerator died, not because of power or storms, and the apartment complex says that it will be fixed rather than replaced as it is still under warranty. They lost all of their food as well so I'll mention the insurance claim to her also. Of course, they may not have had much to begin with as they do eat out a lot! She did have some frozen meals for her school lunches.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I've done the forgetting the coffee grounds before.
> 
> David is on the phone telling me that he accidentally went into the womens restroom at the rest stop. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH my ribs hurt from laughing, LOLOL!!! I can hardly see to type, he heard women outside saying there's a man in there. The women were outside the door waiting for him to come out. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH I'm going to pee my pants laughing to hard. :sm23: :sm23:


I'm laughing also! Of course, I have to admit that I have accidentally gone into the men's before! I'm sure David turned all shades of red!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Precious puppy! Why are babies, and I mean ALL babies, so cute!

I take CoQ10 and it doesn't help my arthritis. My heart doc told me to start taking it several years ago. I wish I had been so lucky!


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


 - what a darling little boot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Deb-Auckland said:


> - what a darling little boot!


Welcome to the Tea Party, Deb!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD's refrigerator died, not because of power or storms, and the apartment complex says that it will be fixed rather than replaced as it is still under warranty. They lost all of their food as well so I'll mention the insurance claim to her also. Of course, they may not have had much to begin with as they do eat out a lot! She did have some frozen meals for her school lunches.


That sucks, hopefully the insurance will reimburse for a decent amount.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm laughing also! Of course, I have to admit that I have accidentally gone into the men's before! I'm sure David turned all shades of red!


LOL!!! Oh I am sure he did too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I could just see your doctors face when you told him you were going to go ice skating. :sm23:
> There are times I want to move someplace but then realize that they have more snow there than here. :sm16:


I'm allowed to walk and ice skating is just walking on ice. Right? :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We got David's glasses from Zenni today, he said they seem to be just fine, so that was great.


Gerry has been very happy with his and DD always uses them as well. we have appointments mid-Oct. and they will be getting our business again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm allowed to walk and ice skating is just walking on ice. Right? :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


LOL!!! It's not the walking, it's the possible landing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry has been very happy with his and DD always uses them as well. we have appointments mid-Oct. and they will be getting our business again.


I'll definitely be ordering again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I did admissions in a Medicare certified SNF (skilled care facility) for a couple years. Most people don't realize that Medicare has very strict criteria for coverage. For instance, there is short term coverage after a three day hospital stay, but not every hospital stay meets the criteria. For instance, if the patient is admitted for observation, he will not qualify. Rehab after a fracture qualifies, but to continue on Medicare, the patient must be making progress. Our facility evaluated Medicare patients every week, because there are stiff fines if you keep a patient in Medicare after they no longer meet criteria.
> 
> Marilyn, you should get some good advice about applying for medical assistance for your husband. There are certain protections for spouses.


Hate that "under observation" nonsense. If you are in the hospital overnight you are in the hospital! They don't inform you either. We had to put mom in a very heavy rehab for 3 days after a hospital stay before we could move her to the regular rehab facility that was what she needed in the first place. It did more harm than good.

With Ray needing a permanent nursing home, any help at all would be a good thing and I would certainly look into veteran programs as well as any protection available to your part of joint holdings. I could be totally wrong, but I don't think you can be forced to sell your home in TX in order to pay his bills. It is a homestead state. That may not mean anything, but I sure would check. Please do some research to see if he might qualify for Medicaid in the near future. Paperwork can be so overwhelming, but it is worth it if it lets you keep your home and Ray to get the help he needs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! It's not the walking, it's the possible landing. :sm24:


Right on KayeJo.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to see a silent film (Buster Keaton) last night and the theater had a live orchestra playing the soundtrack--very interesting! The stunts were incredible. It was definitely a new experience for me.
> 
> This morning I made posole (soup). I made some with red chili powder (that I can/will eat) and some with green chile/peppers (which I will not eat). Bub says the green came out good; I'm having a small taste of the red now and my lips are burning a bit but it's good. So another thing I've never made before!
> 
> ...


my grandmother used to play the piano for the silent film theater. So dramatic!

I'm sort of in your shoes, wanting to sew but not sure if I need to add more to the squares I've done for a Linus blanket. I have 9 14" squares, 3 of each style so it is square. The string pieces are pretty busy so trying to decide if I should sash the whole thing. Hmmmm. I really don't want to...

The Chinese lady I met at Joann's is coming tomorrow for a quilt lesson. Have no idea what I'm going to do except have her look at books to see what her style interest might be and show her the basic tools needed. What have I gotten myself into this time???


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Deb-Auckland said:


> - what a darling little boot!


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> my grandmother used to play the piano for the silent film theater. So dramatic!
> 
> I'm sort of in your shoes, wanting to sew but not sure if I need to add more to the squares I've done for a Linus blanket. I have 9 14" squares, 3 of each style so it is square. The string pieces are pretty busy so trying to decide if I should sash the whole thing. Hmmmm. I really don't want to...
> 
> The Chinese lady I met at Joann's is coming tomorrow for a quilt lesson. Have no idea what I'm going to do except have her look at books to see what her style interest might be and show her the basic tools needed. What have I gotten myself into this time???


Hopefully it will be a fun lesson for you both.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had nice visit with my friend. My bff, Pat, was there the whole 3 hours. A lot of which Ruth slept as they were giving her morphine for pain. She's in her late 80's and has Parkinson's she falls often. This time she fell in bathroom and her head hit sink. She has 22 stitches. She gets dehydrated and then spacey and her balance isn't great on her best days. She is well hydrated now with IV's and urinated twice within the first hour she was up. Her own doctor, Iresha Goonesinghe, my doc too, will see her tomorrow. Iresha, of course, has been in contact with hospital its doc. I'll spend time with her tomorrow also. Pat is the friend who stayed with me when I was hospitalized for 10 days. She and Al took turns so I was rarely alone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. I am working with a Place for Mom. They have been very helpful, The problem with the checking account is the bank is in San Antanio (Can't spell it today.) and DH has is disability check going there. Our son and wife are coming over today and working on the bank accounts and other finances. I talked to a friend of mine who works with hospice and he gave me so me good advice and questions to ask. We are planning on seeing the lawyer this week so have that done. Actually we are having a good week-end. Ray is calm but feels very dizzy. There is no question he needs to be placed and now I feel more comfortable about the questions I need to ask. It is a difficult thing to do and I appreciate your support. By the way, we live in very south F ort Worth. We are looking at the Burleson area as that is where the children live but are expanding our area.


I am in Richardson. Glad to know Ray is calm at the moment and that you are getting more comfortable with your decision and have family support to help with all the darned details. Look like you have our bases covered but it all takes time. I still hope that you can have more coverage while he is home. Being dizzy, he is ripe for another fall and I know you can't help him up. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


We need to have a "Bad Night" party. I think there are a few of us on here having sleep issues. I was close to waking DH up and going to hospital for the second night in a row but knew it would pass. Finally got up at 10:30 but have not moved from chair all day, You are getting dressed and getting out. I know I would feel better if I did the same. Have a lady coming to learn how to quilt tomorrow so that should be some incentive to move. Hope you start feeling better soon. I thought once the workers were out of the house, you would be able to rest and heal. Sending lots of gentle hugs and healing vibes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you are getting some help. I hope a place can be found that's close enough for you to visit often.
> 
> Joy, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...


Well, Wonder Woman, I see another stint on the inversion table for you! That is a lot of manual labor. Hope the baling is done before the next bad spell and so glad no one was hurt. Not to hurry winter, but you need some down time.

Just saw where our east coast may be in for weather. We may never find a safe place to see some fall color.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD's refrigerator died, not because of power or storms, and the apartment complex says that it will be fixed rather than replaced as it is still under warranty. They lost all of their food as well so I'll mention the insurance claim to her also. Of course, they may not have had much to begin with as they do eat out a lot! She did have some frozen meals for her school lunches.


Hope they get it fixed quickly. Even if they eat out a ot, you still need some basics.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! It's not the walking, it's the possible landing. :sm24:


And G won't let me bounce on the trampoline, sit on the exercise ball or ride in the truck so I'm not jostled. I have assured him I am not made of glass. If I don't get to start moving soon, this blubber will just make me bounce when I fall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, Wonder Woman, I see another stint on the inversion table for you! That is a lot of manual labor. Hope the baling is done before the next bad spell and so glad no one was hurt. Not to hurry winter, but you need some down time.
> 
> Just saw where our east coast may be in for weather. We may never find a safe place to see some fall color.


Ha! Wonder woman????????I just feel like old woman tonight????

Hope you get some sleep & enjoy giving the Quilting lessons tomorrow


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had nice visit with my friend. My bff, Pat, was there the whole 3 hours. A lot of which Ruth slept as they were giving her morphine for pain. She's in her late 80's and has Parkinson's she falls often. This time she fell in bathroom and her head hit sink. She has 22 stitches. She gets dehydrated and then spacey and her balance isn't great on her best days. She is well hydrated now with IV's and urinated twice within the first hour she was up. Her own doctor, Iresha Goonesinghe, my doc too, will see her tomorrow. Iresha, of course, has been in contact with hospital its doc. I'll spend time with her tomorrow also. Pat is the friend who stayed with me when I was hospitalized for 10 days. She and Al took turns so I was rarely alone.


 It is great that you and Pat are there for her. Everyone needs an advocate, especially when on pain meds and not sure what is happening. Even though she sleeps, I am sure it is more restful because she is surrounded with love.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie, glad you had a good weekend with the kids but I can sure see why you're tired, little ones take a lot of energy.

Tomorrow is GS birthday, I can't believe he's 9 already & sure us getting tall.

Well, I watched Outlander, I hate having to wait a week between episodes, don't think I've ever been this " addicted " to a tv show????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, glad you had a good weekend with the kids but I can sure see why you're tired, little ones take a lot of energy.
> 
> Tomorrow is GS birthday, I can't believe he's 9 already & sure us getting tall.
> 
> Well, I watched Outlander, I hate having to wait a week between episodes, don't think I've ever been this " addicted " to a tv show????


If I ever had control of the remote, I might give it a try! Wish I had located and taped so I could watch upstairs. I've been retreating up there for a bit every evening so the kitties have a change of scene and, hopefully, get a little worn out. I could sew and watch up there.

Happy Birthday to GS. They do sprout up overnight, it seems.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

To go to bed, or go upstairs. Think kitties and I will try a half hour upstairs so I can iron a couple things and stash the big board before my guest tomorrow. See you all later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm here for a short while this morning- going tot he dentist in about 45 minutes. Was meant to have a small filling done while I was sick then lost a big hunk of tooth (well probably filling) just before I was due to go. But then got worse and cancelled the appointment (just as well as I was in hospital when the appointment was!). But does mean I have a big hole that may he may deal with. Well just cancelled as he has a migraine!

Had a great weekend. Nice time with most of the family Saturday afternoon, then a number went and all siblings Mum plus a couple of others stayed for the evening and most for the night.
My 60yo sister was meant to jump out a plane Sunday morning so Maryanne and I decided to go an join others as no sign of a baby coming. Then it was cancelled so last minute decision made to follow the others to look for whales. And a couple of them having a lovely time just off the beach so we had a great view of them. Then lunch with a few before we dropped Mum at her place- having taken a long route home as it was such a beautiful day. Had a couple of hours home before going of to join some siblings at an Indian restaurant. The brother in Sydney was over for the 60th so a few of us caught up again. Vicky and Brett joined us with Elizabeth. Not that it was very relaxing for them- Elizabeth refused to sleep but was too tired to cope for long. Too old to sleep in an interesting environment but too young not to get bored or to stay up too long. 
The restaurant we went to is the one the Indian cricket team eat at when they are in Adelaide (and indeed the cook has been flown interstate to cook for them). All the time we were there was kept checking the latest cricket scores from India where Australia were playing India! At that time we were doing well but India ended up winning unfortunately.

Wrote this this morning and just found what looks an unsent post! Think the internet stopped. Now just quick check before heading out to my knitting groups and found this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


The bad night is not good. I hope that it settles soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you are getting some help. I hope a place can be found that's close enough for you to visit often.
> 
> Joy, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...


That sounds a very full day to me. No wonder you feel run over :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> You and I sure have some great Scottish ancestry between us. I've managed to get my mothers Telford ancestry search back to the 1700s. Just wish I could have done my search when she was still alive, she would have been fascinated by it. She had no idea where the name Telford came from, as it was her fathers middle name, and her brothers also. I also have Isle of Man ancestry on her side. Telford was my great grandmothers surname.


Any connection to Thomas Telford? He designed some wonderful bridges.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. I am working with a Place for Mom. They have been very helpful, The problem with the checking account is the bank is in San Antanio (Can't spell it today.) and DH has is disability check going there. Our son and wife are coming over today and working on the bank accounts and other finances. I talked to a friend of mine who works with hospice and he gave me so me good advice and questions to ask. We are planning on seeing the lawyer this week so have that done. Actually we are having a good week-end. Ray is calm but feels very dizzy. There is no question he needs to be placed and now I feel more comfortable about the questions I need to ask. It is a difficult thing to do and I appreciate your support. By the way, we live in very south F ort Worth. We are looking at the Burleson area as that is where the children live but are expanding our area.


I am glad you have some good advice and Place for Mom are helping you. Hope all the finances get worked out for you then that will be one less thing to worry about. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you are having some good days and nights now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My grandmothers family were Stewart's, my grandfather also came from Scotland but I can't find much about the Gardners


My dad was Scottish and my mums father's family also. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


They all look lovely Cathy , some lovely colours there you have all been busy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Any connection to Thomas Telford? He designed some wonderful bridges.


No unfortunately not our branch of the tree.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


That is a great display. Well done all of you :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I hope so, and all 3 of those girls, LOVE anything that is handmade for them, they are great girls.
> 
> And on another note, the girlfriend that Christopher kicked out is back, I guess she realized what she had to lose, they are doing pretty good I guess, she is contributing to the household, both monetarily and with helping with housekeeping and cooking, so we'll see where this goes. I'm praying for the best for him, well for them both.


Well it will be interesting to see where it goes that's for sure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Happy happy, happy. My team has made it to the top 4 and the semi finals. Not bad for a team that is injury plagued with a different captain from the beginning of the season. The captain at the beginning of the season retired after needing major shoulder surgery. Apparently the same 4 teams made it through as from 2 years ago.


Congrats to your team


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


Now going shopping and coming out with half the stuff missing is easy to do- but a cup of coffee without coffee is a little hard to comprehend! Milk, water and maybe sugar?
But the bootie is indeed cute-so just hope your memory is working on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They all look lovely Cathy , some lovely colours there you have all been busy


ditto!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ha! Wonder woman????????I just feel like old woman tonight????
> 
> Hope you get some sleep & enjoy giving the Quilting lessons tomorrow


Well I will second the wonder woman..... 300lb of potatoes! I am impressed! Hope you sleep well. :sm06: :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, glad you had a good weekend with the kids but I can sure see why you're tired, little ones take a lot of energy.
> 
> Tomorrow is GS birthday, I can't believe he's 9 already & sure us getting tall.
> 
> Well, I watched Outlander, I hate having to wait a week between episodes, don't think I've ever been this " addicted " to a tv show????


Happy Birthday to GS. :sm11:

I am jealous..... have to wait for Outlander. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those darn creative juices!
> 
> I have the socks back going 2AAT. Not real thrilled with the heel but just couldn't frog one more time. I will have to close up a couple of small holes. Practice for the next pair. I may try the Fleegle or faux gusset heel next. Margaret; thanks for the info on the Sweet Tomato heel; it would not work with this yarn. I used your pattern with the W&T.


Glad I could help


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I went into the men's toilet once- scuttle out pretty quick I can tell you. David was watching so he got a goos laugh from it. For some reason I find the symbols hard to tell apart at a quick look. I need to look at them closely and preferably be able to see both to know which one is which. I had just got off a plane and was in a hurry.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What do think Kaye Jo I found something for you to knit :sm23:


Maybe not for Kaye Jo but they are cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we also use booty to mean loot, treasures and spoils of war. somehow it took on another meaning. --- sam


We spell the other meaning differently and pronounce it differently- and usually used by children.
So booty is treasure (and I guess Sonya knitted a booty but usually only see it plural so doesn't look right!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you are getting some help. I hope a place can be found that's close enough for you to visit often.
> 
> Joy, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...


Can you send me a Cantaloupe- Elizabeth loves them. I usually buy them in little pots- no need to worry about how ripe they are then.

How on earth do manage to dig up and transport so many potatoes? 
Ted sure was fortunate that nothing serious happened to him or the truck.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, glad you had a good weekend with the kids but I can sure see why you're tired, little ones take a lot of energy.
> 
> Tomorrow is GS birthday, I can't believe he's 9 already & sure us getting tall.
> 
> Well, I watched Outlander, I hate having to wait a week between episodes, don't think I've ever been this " addicted " to a tv show????


Happy Birthday to your DGS.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


That is a very good effort indeed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short while this morning- going tot he dentist in about 45 minutes. Was meant to have a small filling done while I was sick then lost a big hunk of tooth (well probably filling) just before I was due to go. But then got worse and cancelled the appointment (just as well as I was in hospital when the appointment was!). But does mean I have a big hole that may he may deal with. Well just cancelled as he has a migraine!
> 
> Had a great weekend. Nice time with most of the family Saturday afternoon, then a number went and all siblings Mum plus a couple of others stayed for the evening and most for the night.
> My 60yo sister was meant to jump out a plane Sunday morning so Maryanne and I decided to go an join others as no sign of a baby coming. Then it was cancelled so last minute decision made to follow the others to look for whales. And a couple of them having a lovely time just off the beach so we had a great view of them. Then lunch with a few before we dropped Mum at her place- having taken a long route home as it was such a beautiful day. Had a couple of hours home before going of to join some siblings at an Indian restaurant. The brother in Sydney was over for the 60th so a few of us caught up again. Vicky and Brett joined us with Elizabeth. Not that it was very relaxing for them- Elizabeth refused to sleep but was too tired to cope for long. Too old to sleep in an interesting environment but too young not to get bored or to stay up too long.
> ...


You sure did have a good weekend. And whales too! 
:sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


Wow, that's fantastic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie; Wonder Woman, indeed. You are such an inspiration and remind me of just how much hard work farming is especially at planting and harvesting time. Many late late nights. Thank you farmers everywhere. I hope you got to sleep in some today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They all look lovely Cathy , some lovely colours there you have all been busy


Most of the ladies want something to do at home as well, that is how we have done so many. One lady is just doing lots of squares (the pile at the top of photo) we will put them together at some stage., we have some cushions in the community room that could do with an update. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


Just awful. I've heard here that the vaccine shot may not have been mixed to include the strains that have appeared this year and the CDC is working on getting out new supplies. We may be getting two shots this year. Prayers for the families of the victims.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it is bedtime again for me.However it is blowing a gale outside (again) and lots of banging and noise going on with it so maybe not much sleep just yet. Oh well I will go to bed and read and see what happens.... nighty night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all Rookie said! I can not imagine gathering so many potatoes!

Love all the knitting you and your group did Kathy/SugarSugar. Very nice collection of work there!

Sassafras I'm so sorry you have been having a difficult time; also to you Jynx with the bad nights. Praying both of you will see better times real soon.

Rookie, the rat pattern is so simple and fast to knit. I'm finishing up the legs, feet, & ears now and will then stuff it. I didn't use alpaca as suggested so that it has a fuzzy look but still liking the way it turned out.

.


RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie; Wonder Woman, indeed. You are such an inspiration and remind me of just how much hard work farming is especially at planting and harvesting time. Many late late nights. Thank you farmers everywhere. I hope you got to sleep in some today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is bedtime again for me.However it is blowing a gale outside (again) and lots of banging and noise going on with it so maybe not much sleep just yet. Oh well I will go to bed and read and see what happens.... nighty night.


Hope you got some sleep after the wind died down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is bedtime again for me.However it is blowing a gale outside (again) and lots of banging and noise going on with it so maybe not much sleep just yet. Oh well I will go to bed and read and see what happens.... nighty night.


And bed time for me too.
Today has been wet and cold here- but spring weather returning soon. Not too windy either. Think overall our weather has been better than yours by the sound of it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.
> 
> First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, ladies, for the new opening. I haven't been on since last Friday. Life got in the way.

Railyn, I am so sorry to hear about the mixup at the long-term care facility. If Ray is a veteran, wouldn't the government give you some assistance for his care?

busyworkerbee - The photos are lovely. The metal horse is quite something.

Off to read because there are many pages and I'm way behind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> ... just dropping in to say hello. I haven't been on KP much. Hope everyone is ok and no KPers in the areas hard hit by weather.
> 
> I'm still having a rough time getting over the loss of my beautiful SugarBare last week. She was the mother of Ms Smiley (my service dog) and YaYa. Both Smiley and brother YaYa are trying to figure out where she is. I see them looking...then just curl up together. She was always at the door waiting for me.
> 
> Here's a picture of SugarBare


Aw, she was a darling. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Tami, Margaret & Julie for starting us off again. Where did last week go?ð³ð³ I was chatting away on last week, forgot it was Friday.
> 
> Heather, great pictures, I love that horse.
> 
> ...


I don't want to see that here anytime soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Marianne....they finally have power again. They were without it for 96 hours total.
> 
> Love the opening and summary; thanks to all doing this. I, too, hope to see pictures of these engines Tami. Praying for the situation that Railyn is having to deal with.
> 
> Just started watching a new series on Netflix called What Happened to Monday; real futuristic. Off to pay closer attention and see if it is worth my time watching. TTYL


I just finished watching Broadhurst. Some of the programs aren't worth watching.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is what I made this morning. One of my neighbors daughters turns 15 tomorrow and sh collects owls, so I used her bedroom colors. Marla and I went into the new ceramics shop (only ceramics shop) to kill time. Marlas working on a pig, it's not finished yet.


That owl is very cute. I've been thinking about dropping in to our ceramics shop. I haven't done anything in years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


Could it be a St. Bernard?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Pictures look great from you and Heather, would really like to see your friends western town .
> We went up northalong the coast to Seaham to see Tommy a couple of weeks ago
> He is a metal statue made as a remembrance to all the fallen soldiers especially in world war one and he's nearly 10ft tall beautiful and sad at the same time
> 
> Hope you don't get any of that snow any time soon Bonnie


It is a beautiful sculpture. He depicts a soldier so weary of the war.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


So cute. Is the quilt under it one that you did? It looks very pretty


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


He is a beauty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Things are moving very slowly, around here, Daralene! The progress on the buildings is zero. The men were here about a week ago, but I am not sure if they did anything. I did manage to speak to Nasir, and the back path will be concreted at some point- probably after the building has happened. The ramp is good, but will be better when it has the netting on it, to give a rougher surface.
> No new letter as yet about the appointment, but they assure me they will text me when it is made. Meantime the right hand is improving but the left is almost worse.
> 
> Glad your thumbs are a bit better. The socks will happen eventually.


It's not good that there's been no progress on the building. Hopefully your talk with Nasir will light a fire. So sorry that you left hand is worse.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, glad you had a good weekend with the kids but I can sure see why you're tired, little ones take a lot of energy.
> 
> Tomorrow is GS birthday, I can't believe he's 9 already & sure us getting tall.
> 
> Well, I watched Outlander, I hate having to wait a week between episodes, don't think I've ever been this " addicted " to a tv show????


I was like that with _Deadwood_. I actually "moped" between episodes! Ha. I don't really watch anything now. I did try to find a couple things online but didn't have much luck; I don't have a TV so don't really bother much any more. I can watch some things on youtube, mostly crafting videos though do like some of the science shows I can occasionally find.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, wish the weather would pick one pattern and stay that cycle for just a bit longer. Back to cold nights and warmish days.
> 
> First pic is a metal statue I came across while geocaching. Cool, love it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you ladies, for the start of a new week. So how big are these engines Tami? They sound rather larger than little collectible trains, I am very interested in seeing a picture of one of them.
> 
> Railyn, so sorry that your DD isn't quite on board with putting Ray in a home, but it really has become more than what you can handle at home. Terrible that they didn't tell you before you went to the home, that there would be such a huge cost, I hope that you can get everything straightened out quickly and satisfactorily. HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


Stellar work! I'm sure the items will be well used and loved. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Those are cool, Tami! Hope you're having a good time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think so many of those battles were beyond brutal, so sad. My cousin who visited Culloden said going there was Rey emotional for him, thinking of all the ancestors who died there.
> I haven't read any of the books but really need to get them, I know the library has them. But will it spoil the anticipation of the show?


I've read all the books and am looking forward to see all of the shows. I can hardly wait until the next book comes out which I think will be next year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

On page 18 - off to exercise class. Back later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I went into the men's toilet once- scuttle out pretty quick I can tell you. David was watching so he got a goos laugh from it. For some reason I find the symbols hard to tell apart at a quick look. I need to look at them closely and preferably be able to see both to know which one is which. I had just got off a plane and was in a hurry.


And then some restaurants put names that are just too clever on the doors--"ewes" and "rams"???????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! I can't decide if it will be a lazy day, or if I'll do laundry. Right now, I'm thinking of taking a nap! That isn't very productive, but sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And G won't let me bounce on the trampoline, sit on the exercise ball or ride in the truck so I'm not jostled. I have assured him I am not made of glass. If I don't get to start moving soon, this blubber will just make me bounce when I fall.


The not being able to do what you want has to be getting very old at this point, I can see why you are going stir crazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


That's a great effort! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well it will be interesting to see where it goes that's for sure!


He hasn't been by to see me since the reconnecting, he's been to Marla's a few times since though, so interesting for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I went into the men's toilet once- scuttle out pretty quick I can tell you. David was watching so he got a goos laugh from it. For some reason I find the symbols hard to tell apart at a quick look. I need to look at them closely and preferably be able to see both to know which one is which. I had just got off a plane and was in a hurry.


Lol! Carly and I started to follow David into the mens loo 2 years ago on the Yellowstone trip, we were just following him along and in through the door. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


That's awful, I sure hope that they get it under control soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That owl is very cute. I've been thinking about dropping in to our ceramics shop. I haven't done anything in years.


I hadn't done any in years either so it was quite a bit of fun, so I'm excited to go do some more, I want to do some things for the front garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Thanks Tami, that puts things much more into perspective, I was trying to imagine either something huge or tiny, that's the perfect size. I just couldn't imagine giving kids a full sized engine, let alone trying to haul them around from one place to another, but then why would you be putting oil in the boiler thingy on a palm sized one, so this makes so much more sense. 
Hope you are having a blast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, everyone! I can't decide if it will be a lazy day, or if I'll do laundry. Right now, I'm thinking of taking a nap! That isn't very productive, but sounds like a good idea to me!


A nap is rarely a bad idea. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short while this morning- going tot he dentist in about 45 minutes. Was meant to have a small filling done while I was sick then lost a big hunk of tooth (well probably filling) just before I was due to go. But then got worse and cancelled the appointment (just as well as I was in hospital when the appointment was!). But does mean I have a big hole that may he may deal with. Well just cancelled as he has a migraine!
> 
> Had a great weekend. Nice time with most of the family Saturday afternoon, then a number went and all siblings Mum plus a couple of others stayed for the evening and most for the night.
> My 60yo sister was meant to jump out a plane Sunday morning so Maryanne and I decided to go an join others as no sign of a baby coming. Then it was cancelled so last minute decision made to follow the others to look for whales. And a couple of them having a lovely time just off the beach so we had a great view of them. Then lunch with a few before we dropped Mum at her place- having taken a long route home as it was such a beautiful day. Had a couple of hours home before going of to join some siblings at an Indian restaurant. The brother in Sydney was over for the 60th so a few of us caught up again. Vicky and Brett joined us with Elizabeth. Not that it was very relaxing for them- Elizabeth refused to sleep but was too tired to cope for long. Too old to sleep in an interesting environment but too young not to get bored or to stay up too long.
> ...


Sounds like a great get together with your family. Too bad Elizabeth hadn't been her happy usual self but never happy when overtired
Hope you can get the tooth fixed soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


Wow! That's quite a haul, they should be happy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


That is very troubling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's not good that there's been no progress on the building. Hopefully your talk with Nasir will light a fire. So sorry that you left hand is worse.


We just keep getting too much rain, Liz. The left is literally being a pain!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you send me a Cantaloupe- Elizabeth loves them. I usually buy them in little pots- no need to worry about how ripe they are then.
> 
> How on earth do manage to dig up and transport so many potatoes?
> Ted sure was fortunate that nothing serious happened to him or the truck.


the cantaloupe don't look very impressive on the outside but wish we had smellivision as they sure smell great but only tennis ball sized so the kids will gobble them quickly I'm sure.

It took about 5 hrs to do the potatoes, I put them in 5 gallon pails & dump in sacks in the cold room. Fortunately the guys left me the quad so I could put them in the wagon & bring to the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


That sounds terrible, I hope it stays away from where you are. 
Having it kill a child sounds really bad, wonder if he was immune compromised or if it's particularly nasty bug. 
Poor families.

I was talking to someone who works in our local nursing home & she said they've lost altot of people in the last few months as they had a nasty flu go through in the spring & several people never really recovered from it.

It was on our news last week that there's a particularly bad strain of pneumococcal pneumonia around & those at risk should get vaccinated. I told DH to go as he has " farmers lung"- too much grain dust over the years& since he had his lungs collapsed in that accident it seems worse - & when he get a bad cold it really hangs on


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a great display. Well done all of you :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is bedtime again for me.However it is blowing a gale outside (again) and lots of banging and noise going on with it so maybe not much sleep just yet. Oh well I will go to bed and read and see what happens.... nighty night.


Hope the storm isn't too bad & you get some sleep.
It's really blowing out here this morning too, ushering in the bad weather, no doubt. At this rate, the leaves will soon all be gone????Not looking forward to months without leaves


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is a beautiful sculpture. He depicts a soldier so weary of the war.


I imagine those poor men were exhausted all the time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We spell the other meaning differently and pronounce it differently- and usually used by children.
> So booty is treasure (and I guess Sonya knitted a booty but usually only see it plural so doesn't look right!)


I would say Sonja knitted a bootee....and I would spell it that way too, whereas booty is treasure, loot or nowadays a backside!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I would say Sonja knitted a bootee....and I would spell it that way too, whereas booty is treasure, loot or nowadays a backside!


Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, Kimber is driving me nuts, if I'm sitting at the kitchen table, I should be throwing a rope for her to catch????
I guess I better get moving, I have a couple of loads of laundry to fold & then better get back to the garden & finish up the potatoes, at least I can put these in the wagon & park it in DS garage so don't have to pack them to the basement. 
I think I will be glad when the garden is all cleaned up, still cabbages, broccoli,beets & carrots to harvest & the corn to dig out. Hopefully DS1 will help dig the corn since I'm digging his potatoes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


Those are great, perfect for Christmas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, everyone! I can't decide if it will be a lazy day, or if I'll do laundry. Right now, I'm thinking of taking a nap! That isn't very productive, but sounds like a good idea to me!


That is how I felt this morning too , but no nap for me just laundry and plenty of it as it's just been grey and very heavy showers here since last week , today had a bit of sunshine so managed to get some dry , now it's back to grey and damp but no rain yet .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great Tami :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


They are fabulous. I do hope to see the sweater soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> the cantaloupe don't look very impressive on the outside but wish we had smellivision as they sure smell great but only tennis ball sized so the kids will gobble them quickly I'm sure.
> 
> It took about 5 hrs to do the potatoes, I put them in 5 gallon pails & dump in sacks in the cold room. Fortunately the guys left me the quad so I could put them in the wagon & bring to the house.


Looks delicious doesn't matter what size it is 
Not surprising your back was aching


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


That is so sad. I have many fond memories of June.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He hasn't been by to see me since the reconnecting, he's been to Marla's a few times since though, so interesting for sure.


Interesting - do you think he may feel a little sheepish being back together? Both daughters are dating off and on, but thus far no one seriously. It's a don't ask, don't tell situation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


Fantastic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


I saw that; so very sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


Adorable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


Hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sonja - Love the hat and *bootees*! :sm09:
Hard to believe that's a year gone past already. {{{{hugs for all of you}}}}


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We just keep getting too much rain, Liz. The left is literally being a pain!


Not good to have pain, but hoping that that is the body getting ready to help it come alive again. Wonder if with all that rain you are having an arthritic flare on top of the other troubles. Our rain was good, but needing more. Another fire, lightening caused, outside of Salt Lake so our clean air will not last long unless our fire people can quickly get this one under control.
Loved the picture of the big engines. My BIL has one like the one on the far R in the picture in his garage and he sill uses it. Think they built things extremely well in the past.

Darling bootees and cardigans. What fun to see these creative works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not good to have pain, but hoping that that is the body getting ready to help it come alive again. Wonder if with all that rain you are having an arthritic flare on top of the other troubles. Our rain was good, but needing more. Another fire, lightening caused, outside of Salt Lake so our clean air will not last long unless our fire people can quickly get this one under control.
> Loved the picture of the big engines. My BIL has one like the one on the far R in the picture in his garage and he sill uses it. Think they built things extremely well in the past.
> 
> Darling bootees and cardigans. What fun to see these creative works.


I guess that is a possibility- it certainly is damp around.

Hope they do get that fire under control.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


It is gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


((((((Hugs)))))


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


Those are so cute. Just right for a mini St. Nicholas!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


That is precious! You are so creative and talented!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, Kimber is driving me nuts, if I'm sitting at the kitchen table, I should be throwing a rope for her to catch????
> I guess I better get moving, I have a couple of loads of laundry to fold & then better get back to the garden & finish up the potatoes, at least I can put these in the wagon & park it in DS garage so don't have to pack them to the basement.
> I think I will be glad when the garden is all cleaned up, still cabbages, broccoli,beets & carrots to harvest & the corn to dig out. Hopefully DS1 will help dig the corn since I'm digging his potatoes


You are definitely a Wonder Woman! There is no way I could do all that you do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


Beautiful cardigan!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


Very nice, Kate! She will look adorable in it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My sweet aunt turns 90 in November and my cousin is giving her a party on the 11th. I was thinking of knitting her a lace shawl, but since my time is so limited, I wanted to see if anyone can recommend a quick and easy pattern. Any yarn weight will be ok, but I do think she would like a pretty lacy one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am in Richardson. Glad to know Ray is calm at the moment and that you are getting more comfortable with your decision and have family support to help with all the darned details. Look like you have our bases covered but it all takes time. I still hope that you can have more coverage while he is home. Being dizzy, he is ripe for another fall and I know you can't help him up. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


Well said Jynx.

Marilyn, my heart goes out to you. I hope you can get Ray placed soon. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you so much for your encouragement. So sorry you had bad night. If you have again check in and see if I'm on line. We can have a late night hen party.
Norma, thank you. I'm doing better on even the bad nights. Used to be I'd be awake for hours. Now, can meditate and get some sleep between bouts.
Cathy, thank you for caring.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, wow, what a lovely effort and such happy colors!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> He hasn't been by to see me since the reconnecting, he's been to Marla's a few times since though, so interesting for sure.


Typical male hiding out till things settle down ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you dear sis.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are great, perfect for Christmas


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, mouth watering for your cantaloupes. They look so sweet. I just had a frozen pineapple spear that was wonderfully sweet. Al cut up a pineapple and we froze the spears.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, awful news about flu. Praying you don't get it.
Bonnie, feel like I need a nap just reading about your busy day!
Sonja, adorable and very Christmassy
Kate, outstanding and impressed you made your own changes to pattern..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sad about June's son.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> They are fabulous. I do hope to see the sweater soon.


Thank you Norma , for a person who normally likes to do one project at a time I sometimes go a little mad and have s couple of projects , this time I've got a whole load of them including the sweater


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> the cantaloupe don't look very impressive on the outside but wish we had smellivision as they sure smell great but only tennis ball sized so the kids will gobble them quickly I'm sure.
> 
> It took about 5 hrs to do the potatoes, I put them in 5 gallon pails & dump in sacks in the cold room. Fortunately the guys left me the quad so I could put them in the wagon & bring to the house.


Those look great. Goodness, you will need a vacay in Hawaii after your done with the garden for the year. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


It's lovely Kate the perfect jacket for little Caitlin if you are having the same autumn weather that we are having , grey damp misty and chilly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds terrible, I hope it stays away from where you are.
> Having it kill a child sounds really bad, wonder if he was immune compromised or if it's particularly nasty bug.
> Poor families.
> 
> ...


That's really bad. 
Your DH really needs the vaccine then, I hope it avoids him all together, flue, colds, and pneumonia.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sonja - Love the hat and *bootees*! :sm09:
> Hard to believe that's a year gone past already. {{{{hugs for all of you}}}}


Thank you Kate


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


Those are adorable! Well done, and that is certainly booty for some lovely baby. :sm02: 
You really need to post your patterns for sale, that way you only have to make them once but continue to make money off them for your charities.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:



> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


Lovely sweater


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


Do you have home care? Could they come give him the jab, last thing he needs is to sit in a waiting room full of sick people. 
No doubt this sad anniversary is preying on all your minds. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, Kimber is driving me nuts, if I'm sitting at the kitchen table, I should be throwing a rope for her to catch????
> I guess I better get moving, I have a couple of loads of laundry to fold & then better get back to the garden & finish up the potatoes, at least I can put these in the wagon & park it in DS garage so don't have to pack them to the basement.
> I think I will be glad when the garden is all cleaned up, still cabbages, broccoli,beets & carrots to harvest & the corn to dig out. Hopefully DS1 will help dig the corn since I'm digging his potatoes


Lol, no rest for the weary and the righteous don't need it, as Margie used to say. ( a friend I worked with)
My brussel sprouts are looking fabulous, and the cauliflower are coming along, I sure hope I get a good crop of broccoli, it got hot so early that they've just been sitting there, but now that nights are getting cooler, they look like they may start taking off a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


I get it, but I have not read it for a while as I've been so busy with everything else. 
That is so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


That's so cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My sweet aunt turns 90 in November and my cousin is giving her a party on the 11th. I was thinking of knitting her a lace shawl, but since my time is so limited, I wanted to see if anyone can recommend a quick and easy pattern. Any yarn weight will be ok, but I do think she would like a pretty lacy one.


I've done fiery salsa & Indian feathers, both are surprisingly quick knits but they aren't real deep shawls, it says you can use heavier yarn to make them deeper. Nit sure if this is what you have in mind

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/alina-appasova


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, no rest for the weary and the righteous don't need it, as Margie used to say. ( a friend I worked with)
> My brussel sprouts are looking fabulous, and the cauliflower are coming along, I sure hope I get a good crop of broccoli, it got hot so early that they've just been sitting there, but now that nights are getting cooler, they look like they may start taking off a bit.


We've had buckets of broccoli already & my friend decided to "experiment " with fall gardening & set plants out at the end of August that she planted in July in the house. She gave me 4 plants & they are looking very health, we'll see if we get anything, depends on what kind of fall we get- last year winter cane Oct 15 & if that happens I can't see getting anything. She loves kale so did a bunch of that too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I get it, but I have not read it for a while as I've been so busy with everything else.
> That is so sad.


I haven't read it for a while but the caption was "my little brother" & "a sad weekend" so I opened it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just taking a little break, I came in to make lunch & now I'm drinking my tea before I go out again. 
All the potatoes are dug & the mud brushed off, just have to pick them up once they've dried off well.
I dug only 4 hills of the banana ( German fingerling) potatoes & theses about a 5 gallon pail???? Someone else can have the rest, I'll have to check with neighbors. They are dryer than regular potatoes, a different texture & DH doesn't like them, seems people either really like them or hate them. I like them roasted, fried from raw or as Parmesan potatoes, something for a change, I often cook a regular potatoe for DH & one of those for me, I get tired of plain old potatoes but DH could happily eat them twice a day if I'd cook them. In summer when there's new potatoes he eats boiled for supper & fried leftovers for lunch. If you've never tried them & see them in the store they are worth a try.

I better get moving, I want to make a batch of cream puffs to take some to GS when I take his birthday gift as that's a favourite of his. DH has gone baling again so probably won't see him til dark.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I would love to go too, but know it would be very emotional, although an interesting thing to do. Will be seeing my cousin later this week, must ask her about it again. Stus ancestors are the Campbell's, and mine are Murrays, and Telford. My cousin is Murray and MacDonald.


How wonderful it is that this is part of your history.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


I sure hope he gets the jab before he chances on getting a bug, your DS likes to share way too much. 
Understandable that he be a bit depressed, I sure hope hes feeling better after Wed is over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you are getting some help. I hope a place can be found that's close enough for you to visit often.
> 
> Joy, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, your energy amazes me. You must be pooped at the end of the day. Glad that Ted was okay and the semi wasn't damaged.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Interesting - do you think he may feel a little sheepish being back together? Both daughters are dating off and on, but thus far no one seriously. It's a don't ask, don't tell situation.


He knows I'll tell him the unvarnished truth, whether he wants to hear it or not, so he's probably avoiding me until it's lasted a while. 
Sometimes don't ask don't tell is sometime a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Typical male hiding out till things settle down ????


Pretty much, I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an interesting pair of socks. if anyone can find the pattern for the cap i would love to have it. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short while this morning- going tot he dentist in about 45 minutes. Was meant to have a small filling done while I was sick then lost a big hunk of tooth (well probably filling) just before I was due to go. But then got worse and cancelled the appointment (just as well as I was in hospital when the appointment was!). But does mean I have a big hole that may he may deal with. Well just cancelled as he has a migraine!
> 
> Had a great weekend. Nice time with most of the family Saturday afternoon, then a number went and all siblings Mum plus a couple of others stayed for the evening and most for the night.
> My 60yo sister was meant to jump out a plane Sunday morning so Maryanne and I decided to go an join others as no sign of a baby coming. Then it was cancelled so last minute decision made to follow the others to look for whales. And a couple of them having a lovely time just off the beach so we had a great view of them. Then lunch with a few before we dropped Mum at her place- having taken a long route home as it was such a beautiful day. Had a couple of hours home before going of to join some siblings at an Indian restaurant. The brother in Sydney was over for the 60th so a few of us caught up again. Vicky and Brett joined us with Elizabeth. Not that it was very relaxing for them- Elizabeth refused to sleep but was too tired to cope for long. Too old to sleep in an interesting environment but too young not to get bored or to stay up too long.
> ...


Sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


What a lovely collection of outfits for the nursery. Congratulations to all the ladies of the group.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now here is a sweater for those who want something beautiful in a sweater. --- sam

https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/10/19/botanical-yoke-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Botanical%20Yoke%20Pullover%2C%20A%20Very%20Satisfying%20Knit%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


That is terrible news. I had no idea the flu was so prevalent in your area. Is it a new strain?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> now here is a sweater for those who want something beautiful in a sweater. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/10/19/botanical-yoke-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Botanical%20Yoke%20Pullover%2C%20A%20Very%20Satisfying%20Knit%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


That is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party deb - we are getting quite a contingent of auckland knitters. i wonder how close you are to julie and fan. we are very glad you stopped by and hope you will visit us whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with you name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Deb-Auckland said:


> - what a darling little boot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something else to occupy your mind in a positive way. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> my grandmother used to play the piano for the silent film theater. So dramatic!
> 
> I'm sort of in your shoes, wanting to sew but not sure if I need to add more to the squares I've done for a Linus blanket. I have 9 14" squares, 3 of each style so it is square. The string pieces are pretty busy so trying to decide if I should sash the whole thing. Hmmmm. I really don't want to...
> 
> The Chinese lady I met at Joann's is coming tomorrow for a quilt lesson. Have no idea what I'm going to do except have her look at books to see what her style interest might be and show her the basic tools needed. What have I gotten myself into this time???


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> How wonderful it is that this is part of your history.


That's why it feels so personal, reading the books and watching it on screen. Second episode last night was awesome as usual!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lots of good knitting there cathy - the special care nursery are going to be well blessed. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern gwen? hope you take pictures to share. kaye will definitely want to see them. --- sam\



Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto to all Rookie said! I can not imagine gathering so many potatoes!
> 
> Love all the knitting you and your group did Kathy/SugarSugar. Very nice collection of work there!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i dan't remember - what is the name of the books and snow? --- sam



budasha said:


> I've read all the books and am looking forward to see all of the shows. I can hardly wait until the next book comes out which I think will be next year.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> now here is a sweater for those who want something beautiful in a sweater. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/10/19/botanical-yoke-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Botanical%20Yoke%20Pullover%2C%20A%20Very%20Satisfying%20Knit%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


I saw that one too, Sam. Love it!!! But did you check the price of the suggested yarn? Pattern is $12 and 1 skein of the yarn is $32!!!! You have to buy the pattern to even find out how many skeins it would take. I think it would look nice in a good worsted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute is that - can't wait to see the sweater. some baby is going to look very cute during the holiday season. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think june was in her 80's when she died. i gathered eddie was in his late 40's. just very sad for dianna and for those who enjoy her blog. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We've had buckets of broccoli already & my friend decided to "experiment " with fall gardening & set plants out at the end of August that she planted in July in the house. She gave me 4 plants & they are looking very health, we'll see if we get anything, depends on what kind of fall we get- last year winter cane Oct 15 & if that happens I can't see getting anything. She loves kale so did a bunch of that too.


David loves his Swiss Chard, puts it in his breakfast tacos. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work kate - she will be a bonny lass in it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> now here is a sweater for those who want something beautiful in a sweater. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/10/19/botanical-yoke-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Botanical%20Yoke%20Pullover%2C%20A%20Very%20Satisfying%20Knit%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


That is a pretty pattern, fairly easy too by the looks of it. 
Okay, there was no picture on you post before this, of socks or anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - has a year really passed? i'll be thinking of you on Wednesday. hope hubby starts feeling better after he has been to the cemetery. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David loves his Swiss Chard, puts it in his breakfast tacos. :sm02:


I really like Martha Stewarts Swiss Chard quiche.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like Martha Stewarts Swiss Chard quiche.


Oh, I'll look up that recipe, thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey evelyn - how are you? are you knitting anything right now. hope you are well and things are good for you. --- sam



EJS said:


> That is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your talent is boundless; I am so impressed!


Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

puresoho is never cheap - especially their yarn. but they have some lovely patterns and yarn. i have several patterns but they were for free. i have yet to knit one of them. i remember one was a scarf and it would have been over $100 for the yarn. for a neck scarf - i think not. --- sam



machriste said:


> I saw that one too, Sam. Love it!!! But did you check the price of the suggested yarn? Pattern is $12 and 1 skein of the yarn is $32!!!! You have to buy the pattern to even find out how many skeins it would take. I think it would look nice in a good worsted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate you did a fantastic job on this hooded sweater. I know Caitlin will look adorable wearing it.


KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

socks - http://www.interweave.com/article/needlework/vintage-bicycle-socks-modern-era/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=kd-jre-nl-170918&utm_content=969855_EDT_KD170918&utm_medium=email&k=2bSqQERI3G04Oim3h%2FC9h5MUEcArttgJ8%2B6vHkAwjlw%3D


Poledra65 said:


> That is a pretty pattern, fairly easy too by the looks of it.
> Okay, there was no picture on you post before this, of socks or anything.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pattern is available at www.debibirkin.com. It is the pattern that was posted here the other day.



thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern gwen? hope you take pictures to share. kaye will definitely want to see them. --- sam\


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are adorable! Well done, and that is certainly booty for some lovely baby. :sm02:
> You really need to post your patterns for sale, that way you only have to make them once but continue to make money off them for your charities.


Thank you Kaye Jo , think I'm going to have to really think about patterns , and look into how to write them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo , think I'm going to have to really think about patterns , and look into how to write them


It is a good idea to have test knitters as well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have home care? Could they come give him the jab, last thing he needs is to sit in a waiting room full of sick people.
> No doubt this sad anniversary is preying on all your minds. Hugs


Yes the nurse will come out if we ask


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> socks - http://www.interweave.com/article/needlework/vintage-bicycle-socks-modern-era/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=kd-jre-nl-170918&utm_content=969855_EDT_KD170918&utm_medium=email&k=2bSqQERI3G04Oim3h%2FC9h5MUEcArttgJ8%2B6vHkAwjlw%3D


I like those, I put them in my wishlist, maybe if I run out of other sock projects. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just taking a little break, I came in to make lunch & now I'm drinking my tea before I go out again.
> All the potatoes are dug & the mud brushed off, just have to pick them up once they've dried off well.
> I dug only 4 hills of the banana ( German fingerling) potatoes & theses about a 5 gallon pail???? Someone else can have the rest, I'll have to check with neighbors. They are dryer than regular potatoes, a different texture & DH doesn't like them, seems people either really like them or hate them. I like them roasted, fried from raw or as Parmesan potatoes, something for a change, I often cook a regular potatoe for DH & one of those for me, I get tired of plain old potatoes but DH could happily eat them twice a day if I'd cook them. In summer when there's new potatoes he eats boiled for supper & fried leftovers for lunch. If you've never tried them & see them in the store they are worth a try.
> 
> I better get moving, I want to make a batch of cream puffs to take some to GS when I take his birthday gift as that's a favourite of his. DH has gone baling again so probably won't see him til dark.


Thought for a moment you were growing bananas too , wish I was neighbour Bonnie would gladly have some of your potatoes and any other veg you have to much of and a few of the cream puffs too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope he gets the jab before he chances on getting a bug, your DS likes to share way too much.
> Understandable that he be a bit depressed, I sure hope hes feeling better after Wed is over.


Yes he does like to share mainly with me , we both had all those bugs and viruses last winter and husband never got one of them , touch wood I do not want a repeat this winter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> how cute is that - can't wait to see the sweater. some baby is going to look very cute during the holiday season. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your talent is boundless; I am so impressed!


Thank you very much Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo , think I'm going to have to really think about patterns , and look into how to write them


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a good idea to have test knitters as well!


Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a good idea to have test knitters as well!


True, and I don't think she'll have any shortage of volunteers either. :sm02:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David loves his Swiss Chard, puts it in his breakfast tacos. :sm02:


I live swisschard too. My mom used to cream it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes he does like to share mainly with me , we both had all those bugs and viruses last winter and husband never got one of them , touch wood I do not want a repeat this winter


Yes, it was a pretty bad year for you with colds and flu, very good though that DH didn't catch any of them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dan't remember - what is the name of the books and snow? --- sam


It's the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow to Bonnie's DGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


That's the easy part, you just ask on here for 2-4 volunteers to test knit, you'll have no shortage of help either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow to Bonnie's DGS!


Kate, you find the best cards. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Kate, you find the best cards. :sm24:


Kate you sure do find the most fantastic cards!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For our Outlander series fans, there are wonderful patterns of the knitted garments from the show which you can see on Pinterest.
Also lots of info and photos of the show, to drool over when you can't see the series yet. It helps with the yearning, sort of!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry gwen - i must have missed it somehow. she has some lovely patterns - i need to take time to look at them all - looking forward to seeing your Nip & Nora. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The pattern is available at www.debibirkin.com. It is the pattern that was posted here the other day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think june was in her 80's when she died. i gathered eddie was in his late 40's. just very sad for dianna and for those who enjoy her blog. --- sam


I hope June was waiting for him with angel arms open. How sad for those left to mourn, though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I saw that one too, Sam. Love it!!! But did you check the price of the suggested yarn? Pattern is $12 and 1 skein of the yarn is $32!!!! You have to buy the pattern to even find out how many skeins it would take. I think it would look nice in a good worsted.


I've seen that one, and yes, it's gorgeous (it would take me forever to knit though, I have a feeling). And $32 a skein is definitely not in the budget right now. But yes, a nice worsted would be lovely.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done fiery salsa & Indian feathers, both are surprisingly quick knits but they aren't real deep shawls, it says you can use heavier yarn to make them deeper. Nit sure if this is what you have in mind
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/alina-appasova


Thank you, Bonnie! I'll take a look. I really like the name fiery salsa as it fits my aunt!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness those books look thick - as were Gone With The Wind and War and Peace. anyhow - is one book all one story or are there several stories in each book.
i would guy all 8 at once - paperback of course. hardback's are nice but a little beyond my pocket book right now. thanks fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> It's the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam...do you do Amazon used books?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


Some of us would probably volunteer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do if i can find them. the used set of eight was not much cheaper than a new set. regardless - they will need to wait a while until i see what new medical bills i get from my three appointment plus some surgery by the end of the month. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Sam...do you do Amazon used books?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I live swisschard too. My mom used to cream it.


Never had cream sauce on that but mom used to put sauce on kohlrabi, I prefer it raw


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More of Matthew's work in progress.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow to Bonnie's DGS!


Thanks, cute card


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow to Bonnie's DGS!


Happy Birthday! Great card, Kate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> For our Outlander series fans, there are wonderful patterns of the knitted garments from the show which you can see on Pinterest.
> Also lots of info and photos of the show, to drool over when you can't see the series yet. It helps with the yearning, sort of!


There even a booklet on In the Loop knitting.

http://intheloopknitting.com/outlander-inspired-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness those books look thick - as were Gone With The Wind and War and Peace. anyhow - is one book all one story or are there several stories in each book.
> i would guy all 8 at once - paperback of course. hardback's are nice but a little beyond my pocket book right now. thanks fan. --- sam


It tells a main story, with plenty of aside going on as well. There's heaps of detail in it, and lots of sex in there too! But that's the main theme it's a love story with time travelling Claire, and Jamie who is a Scottish highlander, she finds and falls in love with, when she goes from 1946, through the standing stones into 1743. It goes from Scotland, to France, and the Carribean, and to America. Heaps of history entwined with fiction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


You would need keen knitters of baby things!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought for a moment you were growing bananas too , wish I was neighbour Bonnie would gladly have some of your potatoes and any other veg you have to much of and a few of the cream puffs too ????


No, no bananas????????Wish I could share with all of you

& there's definitely lots????another 9-5gallon pails today????I think some will be off to the food bank.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It wasn't too bad while I worked in the garden, sheltered a bit from the nasty east wind but now it's really getting cool out there & being a good farm wife, I just checked the weather????????there's snow in the forcast for Friday, I hope that goes away or there's going to be some very worried farmers, including us!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow oh wow oh wow! Those bowls are gorgeous.



pacer said:


> More of Matthew's work in progress.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There even a booklet on In the Loop knitting.
> 
> http://intheloopknitting.com/outlander-inspired-knitting-patterns/


When I read the books, I remember being amused that he was amazed that she didn't know how to knit. Haha.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*

It's coming........

Almost there.........

close your eyes Kaye Jo!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew's new work is looking great (both the ceramics and the drawing)!

I still haven't settled on a project. I did do a bit of hand sewing yesterday on some applique, but we ended up riding up to our friends' yesterday for dinner and then got home in the afternoon where I didn't really do anything. I'm all for down time once in a while, but this has gone on a bit too long. Starting to feel like a fraud calling myself a knitter lately...

Bonnie, hope that snow stays away--far too early for that mess! Friday is only the first day of fall, for pete's sake. 

There was something else but CRAFT. Dagnabbit.

Hugs & blessings to all. Healing thoughts applied as needed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


Bahaha! I love it!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, Thrift Books have some cheaper prices too. Maybe try them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just came from a lovely brunch. The lady had a printed menu inside a wonderful frame. She had such a lovely meal with avocado soup, marinated eggplant and pepper slices with sardines, salmon en croute with a sauce, variety of olives, fresh fruit, dates, 2 types of muffins, fudge, coffee, mango and orange juice, and perhaps more that I have forgotten. Sadly, filled up and couldn't try it all even though I took small amounts. A young man we knew as a teenager is now a famous vibraphone player and was back in town as a concert. This lady is a patron of the arts and truly a lovely woman. When I saw the meal she prepared I said she should teach and lob and behold her husband told me she has taught cooking. The weather really cooperated and it was a gorgeous yard backing up to a woods and gulley. It isn't a mansion at all but they just love putting on lovely meals like this and visiting with musicians, classical and jazz.

Yesterday we had a fantastic time watching the Newfoundland Retrievers rescue people. I'll see if I can attach some photos tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, hadn't thought of this before, but does Caitlin mean little Cate/Kate?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


Turned out great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think june was in her 80's when she died. i gathered eddie was in his late 40's. just very sad for dianna and for those who enjoy her blog. --- sam


I'm so sorry to hear this. So tragic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, I'm with you. Way out of my price range. Though it is a pretty sweater.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, yum, gained weight just reading wonderful food! I had to google vibraphone and then YouTube to hear it played. Very like xylophone but the steel? Bars give crisper sound to my ears. 
Glad you got to watch Newfies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start tami_ohio, Julie,Margaret and anyone else who has made this possible. I am fighting a cold, working extra hours, preparing for a weekend trip in just a few weeks now to do some workshops and knitting for a bridal shower.
> 
> Matthew has an update to his drawing.


Hope you feel better soon. Don't forget your honey and cinnamon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


I love it! I sure hope you can remember how you did it, cause I need the pattern! Please?! Hope your headache is gone by now


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you thumbs are back to normal soon.
> One of our friends has terrible arthritis & is diabetic. His pharmacist told him to try taking CoQ10, he's been doing that for a couple of months & can't believe how much better he feels. I'm not sure if it would help those who are "achy " from other problems but might be worth a try.
> I think that inversion table has really helped my sciatica, hasn't bothered the last couple of days at all, maybe also helped because I haven't been doing so much lugging & lifting????


I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


I want a snuggle! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


What a sweet and thoughtful gift--I am sure it will be treasured!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, will try all the above. I have an inversion table but am afraid of using it. Have you ever gotten stuck upside down?


Only use it when there is someone with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's in reasonable spirits although he says everthing is taking too long! I suppose his impatience is a sign of returning health! He's to have twice weekly rehab sessions at the hospital for the next 10 weeks - and this is a hospital which is only about 20 minutes from his house.


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!!! I've done the forgetting the coffee grounds before.
> 
> David is on the phone telling me that he accidentally went into the womens restroom at the rest stop. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH my ribs hurt from laughing, LOLOL!!! I can hardly see to type, he heard women outside saying there's a man in there. The women were outside the door waiting for him to come out. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: OH I'm going to pee my pants laughing to hard. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a sweet and thoughtful gift--I am sure it will be treasured!


Thank you, yes it's been a big labour of love making these for adopted family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> and you would be closer to us here in michigan and ohio. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am feeling better. More energy even with continued colitis flare. Really enjoying dulcimer and yoga.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bad night. Back to sleep around 7 a.m. Slept til 11. Doing a tad better. Going to get dressed and visit dear friend in hospital.


Sending you healing prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I watched Meryl Streep in Florence Foster (Jennings?) last night. Hurt my ears! Only reason I could continue was to turn sound down, but I enjoyed her performance.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you are getting some help. I hope a place can be found that's close enough for you to visit often.
> 
> Joy, hope you feel better soon.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better tomorrow. Glad no one was hurt


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And G won't let me bounce on the trampoline, sit on the exercise ball or ride in the truck so I'm not jostled. I have assured him I am not made of glass. If I don't get to start moving soon, this blubber will just make me bounce when I fall.


Blubber does NOT make us bounce!!! I speak from experience! And I have lots more blubber than you do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DS and his step son are working on one of his with a pump attached.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those are cool, Tami! Hope you're having a good time.


We had a great time. Let me see what else I can find. I didn't take many.
DS carving. He's working on an elephant.
The truck was my dad's before he sold it. It was in the garage for years, just the frame and the parts in baskets and boxes. The man who brought it told dad he wouldn't be able to start on it for at least a year. He had it finished in that year! Dad was able to see it restored and rode in it for 2 years before he died.

Arriana is dancing through the bubbles the bubble machine is making. Guess that's it for the photos I took this year. Sorry. No more engine photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow!!! Thanks Tami, that puts things much more into perspective, I was trying to imagine either something huge or tiny, that's the perfect size. I just couldn't imagine giving kids a full sized engine, let alone trying to haul them around from one place to another, but then why would you be putting oil in the boiler thingy on a palm sized one, so this makes so much more sense.
> Hope you are having a blast.


They still weigh in the 2-300 pound catagorie. We have a larger one that is maybe a 3 horsepower. There are huge ones also but they are either on trailers permanently or permanently in place. And still only 10-20 horsepower.

When I said kids I was talking about my kids, 33 & 30 respectively! My kids have grown up with them. Amber was less than 6 months when I took her to her first show. DS was a newborn.

Before I forget, Arriana had fun at her first 2 days at preschool. It did take some distraction on teachers part. She has done just about every puzzle in the school!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would say Sonja knitted a bootee....and I would spell it that way too, whereas booty is treasure, loot or nowadays a backside!


And I would spell the little boot "boogie", with the loot, or backside "booty".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


So sad to hear. Condolences to the family


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


Lovely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


Hugs. Hope he will be able to get the flu shot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not good to have pain, but hoping that that is the body getting ready to help it come alive again. Wonder if with all that rain you are having an arthritic flare on top of the other troubles. Our rain was good, but needing more. Another fire, lightening caused, outside of Salt Lake so our clean air will not last long unless our fire people can quickly get this one under control.
> Loved the picture of the big engines. My BIL has one like the one on the far R in the picture in his garage and he sill uses it. Think they built things extremely well in the past.
> 
> Darling bootees and cardigans. What fun to see these creative works.


Yes, those engines were built to last! Ours still run,......when they want to! Lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My sweet aunt turns 90 in November and my cousin is giving her a party on the 11th. I was thinking of knitting her a lace shawl, but since my time is so limited, I wanted to see if anyone can recommend a quick and easy pattern. Any yarn weight will be ok, but I do think she would like a pretty lacy one.


Not Lacey but quick. Do the basic grandmother's favorite dishcloth pattern until it is as wide as you want it then bind off without decreasing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


You have a whole group of test knitter right here! Just ask. I really would like to try the booties


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do if i can find them. the used set of eight was not much cheaper than a new set. regardless - they will need to wait a while until i see what new medical bills i get from my three appointment plus some surgery by the end of the month. --- sam


Surgery? What did I miss?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's work in progress.


Love seeing Matthew's work! I have been enjoying looking at my yarn bowl, but not knitting much. Need to finish a baby sweater though


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't too bad while I worked in the garden, sheltered a bit from the nasty east wind but now it's really getting cool out there & being a good farm wife, I just checked the weather????????there's snow in the forcast for Friday, I hope that goes away or there's going to be some very worried farmers, including us!


Nooooooo! No snow yet for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


Cute! And I hate those things!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's work in progress.


Those are great


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


Lovely!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tami, the pictures are great! My nephews would have loved the bubbles also!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


That's lovely


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mary, Matthew's work continues to impress me. I love the two pieces I have. I'll try not to be selfish next year and let someone else enjoy his masterpieces!

Gwen, I'm not a fan of real rats, but yours is adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


That is s lot if stitching. Beautiful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There even a booklet on In the Loop knitting.
> 
> http://intheloopknitting.com/outlander-inspired-knitting-patterns/


Those are really beautiful. I've never seen Outlander as it is on a paid station. I guess when I get Netflix, I'll be able to get caught up. It sounds really good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am feeling better. More energy even with continued colitis flare. Really enjoying dulcimer and yoga.


So happy to hear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you feel better tomorrow. Glad no one was hurt


Oh, I'm fine, just tired, enough heavy lugging for a few days


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Let me see what else I can find. I didn't take many.
> DS carving. He's working on an elephant.
> The truck was my dad's before he sold it. It was in the garage for years, just the frame and the parts in baskets and boxes. The man who brought it told dad he wouldn't be able to start on it for at least a year. He had it finished in that year! Dad was able to see it restored and rode in it for 2 years before he died.
> 
> Arriana is dancing through the bubbles the bubble machine is making. Guess that's it for the photos I took this year. Sorry. No more engine photos.


She's getting tall. Has she been to pre-school and how did it go?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Let me see what else I can find. I didn't take many.
> DS carving. He's working on an elephant.
> The truck was my dad's before he sold it. It was in the garage for years, just the frame and the parts in baskets and boxes. The man who brought it told dad he wouldn't be able to start on it for at least a year. He had it finished in that year! Dad was able to see it restored and rode in it for 2 years before he died.
> 
> Arriana is dancing through the bubbles the bubble machine is making. Guess that's it for the photos I took this year. Sorry. No more engine photos.


Great pictures, I can't believe how big Arianna is getting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They still weigh in the 2-300 pound catagorie. We have a larger one that is maybe a 3 horsepower. There are huge ones also but they are either on trailers permanently or permanently in place. And still only 10-20 horsepower.
> 
> When I said kids I was talking about my kids, 33 & 30 respectively! My kids have grown up with them. Amber was less than 6 months when I took her to her first show. DS was a newborn.
> 
> Before I forget, Arriana had fun at her first 2 days at preschool. It did take some distraction on teachers part. She has done just about every puzzle in the school!


I should have kept reading. So good to hear. Parents, teachers and babysitters best skill-redirection!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


Of course! That sounds very serious.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for your friend, Tami.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Prayers for your friend, Tami.

GS was thrilled with the electronics kit we got him for his birthday, I think he will spends lots of hours with it.
The cantaloupes were a hit, they gobbled them up, as were the cream puffs but they saved them for tomorrow


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Tami, those trucks are fantastic, something my hubby would really enjoy seeing also.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's lovely


Thank you. Yes the Outlander knitted garments are fantastic. I love Claire's shawl from The Rent episode. Plain and simple striping but very effective and warm looking.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, enjoyed your pics. Love to see elephant when your DS is done. Always wanted to learn to carve. Absolutely love the truck. Wonderful your DD was able to ride in it for two years. Arianna looks so cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Surgery? What did I miss?


I missed it too.
Sam, how are you feeling?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you.
Tami, prayers and healing energy sent for your friend Peggy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so glad Arianna adjusting to school.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's work in progress.


I love seeing Matthew's work in progress, thank you for sharing it all with us. He's doing wonderful with his pottery, its really fun to see it develop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


LOL!! Thank you, I scrolled down quickly, then scrolled slowly up to your quotes at the bottom, so I knew where I was. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> And then some restaurants put names that are just too clever on the doors--"ewes" and "rams"???????


While I don't like the signs they are recognisable to most people even if they don't know English- imagine trying to work out which one to go into if English was a second language and not well known (or for tourists may be virtually unknown). Why would they know what a we or a ram were? Especially in relation to toilets!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> the cantaloupe don't look very impressive on the outside but wish we had smellivision as they sure smell great but only tennis ball sized so the kids will gobble them quickly I'm sure.
> 
> It took about 5 hrs to do the potatoes, I put them in 5 gallon pails & dump in sacks in the cold room. Fortunately the guys left me the quad so I could put them in the wagon & bring to the house.


They sure look good inside


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


That is lovely, what a lot of needlework you've done this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Let me see what else I can find. I didn't take many.
> DS carving. He's working on an elephant.
> The truck was my dad's before he sold it. It was in the garage for years, just the frame and the parts in baskets and boxes. The man who brought it told dad he wouldn't be able to start on it for at least a year. He had it finished in that year! Dad was able to see it restored and rode in it for 2 years before he died.
> 
> Arriana is dancing through the bubbles the bubble machine is making. Guess that's it for the photos I took this year. Sorry. No more engine photos.


Great pictures, those engines are great. 
Wow, Arriana is getting so big, she looks like she's having a grand time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would say Sonja knitted a bootee....and I would spell it that way too, whereas booty is treasure, loot or nowadays a backside!


Thats it- thats why a booty for babies feet didn't look right! Whereas backside here is botty (don't actually know how to spell it but a 'shortening' of bottom).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They still weigh in the 2-300 pound catagorie. We have a larger one that is maybe a 3 horsepower. There are huge ones also but they are either on trailers permanently or permanently in place. And still only 10-20 horsepower.
> 
> When I said kids I was talking about my kids, 33 & 30 respectively! My kids have grown up with them. Amber was less than 6 months when I took her to her first show. DS was a newborn.
> 
> Before I forget, Arriana had fun at her first 2 days at preschool. It did take some distraction on teachers part. She has done just about every puzzle in the school!


That would make for interesting moving. 
LOL! I think it's great for them to be involved in things like that at an early age with the rest of the family. :sm24: 
That's good, lol, well it's great that the teachers were creative in getting her distracted, hopefully she'll enjoy going from here on out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


Definitely praying.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


That is sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just came from a lovely brunch. The lady had a printed menu inside a wonderful frame. She had such a lovely meal with avocado soup, marinated eggplant and pepper slices with sardines, salmon en croute with a sauce, variety of olives, fresh fruit, dates, 2 types of muffins, fudge, coffee, mango and orange juice, and perhaps more that I have forgotten. Sadly, filled up and couldn't try it all even though I took small amounts. A young man we knew as a teenager is now a famous vibraphone player and was back in town as a concert. This lady is a patron of the arts and truly a lovely woman. When I saw the meal she prepared I said she should teach and lob and behold her husband told me she has taught cooking. The weather really cooperated and it was a gorgeous yard backing up to a woods and gulley. It isn't a mansion at all but they just love putting on lovely meals like this and visiting with musicians, classical and jazz.
> 
> Yesterday we had a fantastic time watching the Newfoundland Retrievers rescue people. I'll see if I can attach some photos tomorrow.


That sounds lovely, what a wonderful thing for them to do. 
I was wondering if you went to go watch the Newfies, what fun. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


It looks great- well done on the changes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


Not a good time for you- after Wednesday he may pick up a bit. And have the energy to go to the doctor. But yes he really should have the flu jab as sure is at risk.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up on my mystery socks, just waiting now for clue 4 on Friday, so I guess I'll work on the cotton/wool/nylon blend socks that I'm working on, I should start some Christmas gifts though. 
I wish I could post a picture, but I have to wait until the mystery is over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, sweet dreams and see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done fiery salsa & Indian feathers, both are surprisingly quick knits but they aren't real deep shawls, it says you can use heavier yarn to make them deeper. Nit sure if this is what you have in mind
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/alina-appasova


those shawls are both really lovely.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here knitting and trying to ignore my sinus headache , went grocery shopping forgot half the items I need , came home made a cuppa and forgot to add the coffee ð¨now I've sat and knitted this little bootie which I think is cute even if I do say so myself and hoping fingers crossed i can remember what i did


I pray you headache will take a hike somewhere else soon! Your boot is awesome . You have some very awesome ideas put into great projects !


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost 1:00 am and I'm getting sleepy. I want to finish Fear the Walking Dead first. They really show some gross things!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm here for a short while this morning- going tot he dentist in about 45 minutes. Was meant to have a small filling done while I was sick then lost a big hunk of tooth (well probably filling) just before I was due to go. But then got worse and cancelled the appointment (just as well as I was in hospital when the appointment was!). But does mean I have a big hole that may he may deal with. Well just cancelled as he has a migraine!
> 
> Had a great weekend. Nice time with most of the family Saturday afternoon, then a number went and all siblings Mum plus a couple of others stayed for the evening and most for the night.
> My 60yo sister was meant to jump out a plane Sunday morning so Maryanne and I decided to go an join others as no sign of a baby coming. Then it was cancelled so last minute decision made to follow the others to look for whales. And a couple of them having a lovely time just off the beach so we had a great view of them. Then lunch with a few before we dropped Mum at her place- having taken a long route home as it was such a beautiful day. Had a couple of hours home before going of to join some siblings at an Indian restaurant. The brother in Sydney was over for the 60th so a few of us caught up again. Vicky and Brett joined us with Elizabeth. Not that it was very relaxing for them- Elizabeth refused to sleep but was too tired to cope for long. Too old to sleep in an interesting environment but too young not to get bored or to stay up too long.
> ...


Sounds like you packed a whole lot into the week-end. o hope yu have rescheduled that tooth for very soon though so it doesn't become infected and a bigger problem.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Last week at my volunteering job, we took photos of everything our knitting and crochet group (5 ladies plus me) have made so far for our special care nursery at the hospital....... thought I would share..... :sm11: Pretty good effort for about 6 weeks.


Lucky hospital. That looks like a lovely lot of goodies.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is lovely, what a lot of needlework you've done this year.


Thank you, and don't my fingers know it. The top knuckle on first digit of my left hand has knobbly arthritis on it. I'm left handed so use it a lot handling the needles for stitching. I've started on mermaid but making errors so leaving it for awhile.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> hey evelyn - how are you? are you knitting anything right now. hope you are well and things are good for you. --- sam


Hi Sam, I am not doing well. Emotionally and physically exhausted. Not sleeping either so hard to function. I had my grands over for a night while their parents went to Birmingham for a family emergency. SILs mom had surgery to remove a kidney full of cancer, along with some lymph nodes. It was all done roboticly and she had excess bleeding after being sent home so was rushed back to hospital. She is doing ok last I heard. In the meantime one GD was feeling sick. I checked her over and turns out she has strep throat. Mom and Dad came back to get her to the doc and on antibiotics....but I have been exposed. Hoping she hasn't shared. 
I finished another of the extra long scarves in a toast color for my niece but not really crocheting much. No project in mind. I am, however, sewing up some curtains for GCs bedroom windows. I have also finished a sewing project for my landlady and altered some clothing.
I am reading along but just don't say much. 
Glad you are feeling better enough to start sharing again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


I am test knitting for a designer now. I can't say more as I am under contract not too. She just asked. I am sure you would have lots of volunteers here. Having done, I found writing the pattern the hardest part. Go for it :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


LOL.....that is adorable Gwen. My eldest GD would love a pair to remind her of the ones she had as pets....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's work in progress.


I am full of admiration. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And bed time for me too.
> Today has been wet and cold here- but spring weather returning soon. Not too windy either. Think overall our weather has been better than yours by the sound of it.


It was bad wind till about 2am last night, today not so windy but only 14c. Yes I think you have done better than us with Spring so far. :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are having terrible outbreaks of awful flu strains here over the last few weeks, our Private hospitals are now taking public patients due to the overflow of public hospital. :sm13: So far there havent been any cases in my mums nursing home. A young man died a couple of weeks ago and an eight year old child died in hospital on Friday in Melbourne, also many elderly in nursing homes around Victoria. Terrible.


That is awful. I would imagine that many get the flu shot in your country, particularly in nursing homes. This makes me wonder if they missed the mark on the strains that would be prevalent this year. We have both had our flu shots, as flu usually starts in late Oct. Nov. Hope they work!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just awful. I've heard here that the vaccine shot may not have been mixed to include the strains that have appeared this year and the CDC is working on getting out new supplies. We may be getting two shots this year. Prayers for the families of the victims.


Terrific. We've both had them done and bet insurance will balk at a second one. If it's needed, hope they get it on market soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto to all Rookie said! I can not imagine gathering so many potatoes!
> 
> Love all the knitting you and your group did Kathy/SugarSugar. Very nice collection of work there!
> 
> ...


Saw them and love them but too lazy to go search where you found the pattern. I think I need to make them for all the cats for Christmas! I will use alpaca so maybe they will leave my wool and alpaca sheep alone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tami, Great picture. Boys and their toys, always tinkering.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow to Bonnie's DGS!


What a lovely card , and it's perfect , why can't cards in shops be just as perfect . I have a terrible time picking and choosing cards ,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The not being able to do what you want has to be getting very old at this point, I can see why you are going stir crazy.


Script came today for nerve pain and, if it works, I'm just going to go ahead and start some things, slow and steady. It is almost at the 6 month point and I think that is long enough. He said 6-8 months. Cooler weather would be a help though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He hasn't been by to see me since the reconnecting, he's been to Marla's a few times since though, so interesting for sure.


Do you think he may be afraid of your reaction? I think you handled the discussion very tactfully when they split.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds terrible, I hope it stays away from where you are.
> Having it kill a child sounds really bad, wonder if he was immune compromised or if it's particularly nasty bug.
> Poor families.
> 
> ...


I think it is that they are very nasty flu bugs this year, they are saying that it is affecting people that are normally well and strong not just ones who have low immunity. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I would say Sonja knitted a bootee....and I would spell it that way too, whereas booty is treasure, loot or nowadays a backside!


 :sm24: Same here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sorry gwen - i must have missed it somehow. she has some lovely patterns - i need to take time to look at them all - looking forward to seeing your Nip & Nora. --- sam


You must have had your eyes shut like Kaye Jo ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


Absolutely adorable! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's work in progress.


Your bowl looks perfect Mathew , nice to see you at work


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


Oh no, how sad. :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, no bananas????????Wish I could share with all of you
> 
> & there's definitely lots????another 9-5gallon pails today????I think some will be off to the food bank.


That's great that some will go to a food bank and help others , though it's terrible that food banks are needed in the first place , here they are getting used more and more


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds terrible, I hope it stays away from where you are.
> Having it kill a child sounds really bad, wonder if he was immune compromised or if it's particularly nasty bug.
> Poor families.
> 
> ...


I can sure sympathize on the lung issue. We have both had the pneumonia shot as doc said it was mandatory after my lung cancer. believe they gave a second one for a different strain last year but I'd better double check as I cannot afford to start coughing and have a latent fungal lung infection so don't want to stir anything up. I've been seeing signs for Meningitis shots too and haven't seen that before. Another question for the doc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't too bad while I worked in the garden, sheltered a bit from the nasty east wind but now it's really getting cool out there & being a good farm wife, I just checked the weather????????there's snow in the forcast for Friday, I hope that goes away or there's going to be some very worried farmers, including us!


Oh no I'll keep my fingers crossed ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've now knit 2 booties and a hat and there might be a sweater to follow so plenty of booty here ????


So, so cute. I may have to make a stab at copying your cute design. My niece does photography and likes to have things like that for tiny babies. I could add just a red pair of soakers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


It's lovely Gwen,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, Healing energy sent your way. Hoping you don't get strep throat.

Jynx, hope the nerve medicine works.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


I saw that but thought it was their brother. No mention of what happened, just some childhood and recent photos.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so sad. I have many fond memories of June.


Me too and still have her picture pop up on various sites as my friend. She always will be.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> So, so cute. I may have to make a stab at copying your cute design. My niece does photography and likes to have things like that for tiny babies. I could add just a red pair of soakers.


I've just started making a romper to go with them , not sure if I want turn up cuffs or not but I better hurry up and make my mind up , not I think


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


My, what a lot of cables, which I love.... and the buttons are the perfect choice. It is wonderful and such a classic.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


 If it helps him, then a trip is fine, just not too long so that none of you get too depressed. He needs the flu shot. The season is rapidly approaching. We are able to just pop in to the local pharmacy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Interesting - do you think he may feel a little sheepish being back together? Both daughters are dating off and on, but thus far no one seriously. It's a don't ask, don't tell situation.


I haven't asked Jess in 7 years...... I know she has lots of friends, but have no idea if she dates. Even if she does, I know she has no plans of ever marrying. It has been at least 8 years since her split with her partner and he has married. I think she is now pretty over wanting any relationship and most definitely set in her ways.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not good to have pain, but hoping that that is the body getting ready to help it come alive again. Wonder if with all that rain you are having an arthritic flare on top of the other troubles. Our rain was good, but needing more. Another fire, lightening caused, outside of Salt Lake so our clean air will not last long unless our fire people can quickly get this one under control.
> Loved the picture of the big engines. My BIL has one like the one on the far R in the picture in his garage and he sill uses it. Think they built things extremely well in the past.
> 
> Darling bootees and cardigans. What fun to see these creative works.


Hadn't seen that fire but didn't watch the news tonight. Sure hope it is quenched quickly. There doesn't seem to be any place in the US that we can visit right now that isn't having some kind of fire or water.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is a possibility- it certainly is damp around.
> 
> Hope they do get that fire under control.


Also, I frequently would get to hurting more as I was healing so tried to look at it as a good thing. That said, I'm pretty tired of the nerve pain. I wasn't expecting that, especially in the leg, when it was abdominal surgery. Sure hope all of yours clears soon. I think you have another Dr. meeting, just not a firm date yet?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My sweet aunt turns 90 in November and my cousin is giving her a party on the 11th. I was thinking of knitting her a lace shawl, but since my time is so limited, I wanted to see if anyone can recommend a quick and easy pattern. Any yarn weight will be ok, but I do think she would like a pretty lacy one.


Do a search for LaLa's Simple Shawl. It only has one lace row with both garter and stockinette sections as well. I am doing it in a fall colors yarn that has sequins so it looks a little more special and is quick and easy and would work with any size yarn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


That is so lovely Kate, well done! Are you clever changing things around too.? I couldnt do that, I need it all written out for me to follow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, thank you so much for your encouragement. So sorry you had bad night. If you have again check in and see if I'm on line. We can have a late night hen party.
> Norma, thank you. I'm doing better on even the bad nights. Used to be I'd be awake for hours. Now, can meditate and get some sleep between bouts.
> Cathy, thank you for caring.


Sometimes, I just don't have the good sense God gave to chickens...... It is 3 and I'm still up and not even feeling really bad. Don't know what I'd do without some deep breathing and some meditation. If I can't get back to sleep in 15-30 minutes, I get up and do something, even just walking around the table, because it soon becomes a self-fulfilled prophesy of no sleep if I just lay there and try too hard. At this point, I think I've reversed day and night and just stay awake until exhausted so there is not option but to fall asleep. You have a real reason for disturbed sleep and I really hope Dr. can find something that eases that for you. I did check on the acupuncture and it is not covered by my insurance. Chiropractor is with a $20 co-pay each visit, but I really want to try the other and she is so close.... Mine has been stomach and leg pain, I think from scare tissue and I know from compressed nerve. New script came today and will start in the morning. Hopefully, that will help. Normally, I don't wake once I get to sleep, but this pain has been waking me up. Hate it when that happens.

Hope you friend is doing a little better. Does she live alone?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, no rest for the weary and the righteous don't need it, as Margie used to say. ( a friend I worked with)
> My brussel sprouts are looking fabulous, and the cauliflower are coming along, I sure hope I get a good crop of broccoli, it got hot so early that they've just been sitting there, but now that nights are getting cooler, they look like they may start taking off a bit.


Fresh brussel sprouts..... We love them as a veggie but I also do them as an party treat in an oil marinate. If I could grow them and beets, I would be a happy camper but will never happen in Texas.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done fiery salsa & Indian feathers, both are surprisingly quick knits but they aren't real deep shawls, it says you can use heavier yarn to make them deeper. Nit sure if this is what you have in mind
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/alina-appasova


Great shawls AND she is a Texas designer...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is an interesting pair of socks. if anyone can find the pattern for the cap i would love to have it. --- sam


Not showing up, Sam. Maybe in a later post. I'l keep reading.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> now here is a sweater for those who want something beautiful in a sweater. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/10/19/botanical-yoke-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Botanical%20Yoke%20Pullover%2C%20A%20Very%20Satisfying%20Knit%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


That is gorgeous! I'll have to take a picture of one I've done that is not as pretty, but along those lines. I'd love to make that one in a nicer yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David loves his Swiss Chard, puts it in his breakfast tacos. :sm02:


Wish I could send him ours. G grew some but it is really peppery. Maybe cooked down, but pretty tough raw.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> socks - http://www.interweave.com/article/needlework/vintage-bicycle-socks-modern-era/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=kd-jre-nl-170918&utm_content=969855_EDT_KD170918&utm_medium=email&k=2bSqQERI3G04Oim3h%2FC9h5MUEcArttgJ8%2B6vHkAwjlw%3D


I have done some Weldon Vintage knits. Don't know if there is a hat pattern but would thing you could work sock from top down and repeat pattern maybe 3 times depending on stitch count, to get a hat and start decreases when the 'V" is ended. Unfortunately, it only seems to be available as a kit right now but someone has asked if just the pattern will be available later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo , think I'm going to have to really think about patterns , and look into how to write them


I may be wrong but I think there is a class on Craftsy that helps with writing patterns and how to sell them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


Just ask and send the pattern. I've done some for a couple of the designers on this sight. Go to that section and ask for some advise. I'll bet someone would give you a few pointers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


That is great and love the whiskers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just came from a lovely brunch. The lady had a printed menu inside a wonderful frame. She had such a lovely meal with avocado soup, marinated eggplant and pepper slices with sardines, salmon en croute with a sauce, variety of olives, fresh fruit, dates, 2 types of muffins, fudge, coffee, mango and orange juice, and perhaps more that I have forgotten. Sadly, filled up and couldn't try it all even though I took small amounts. A young man we knew as a teenager is now a famous vibraphone player and was back in town as a concert. This lady is a patron of the arts and truly a lovely woman. When I saw the meal she prepared I said she should teach and lob and behold her husband told me she has taught cooking. The weather really cooperated and it was a gorgeous yard backing up to a woods and gulley. It isn't a mansion at all but they just love putting on lovely meals like this and visiting with musicians, classical and jazz.
> 
> Yesterday we had a fantastic time watching the Newfoundland Retrievers rescue people. I'll see if I can attach some photos tomorrow.


Sounds like a lovely way to spend some time and what a menu. It all sounds great. I have had quite the craving for dates lately and have been using them as my sweet treat. The setting sounds so tranquil.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


That turned out great and such thoughtfulness. How nice to have such a head start on Christmas too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Blubber does NOT make us bounce!!! I speak from experience! And I have lots more blubber than you do.


 :sm03: Shoot. There ought to be some good side to this extra poundage. Guess we both need a bubble wrap suit instead. I had always though a little extra weight was a good thing to not look wrinkled. That isn't working out too well for me either!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Let me see what else I can find. I didn't take many.
> DS carving. He's working on an elephant.
> The truck was my dad's before he sold it. It was in the garage for years, just the frame and the parts in baskets and boxes. The man who brought it told dad he wouldn't be able to start on it for at least a year. He had it finished in that year! Dad was able to see it restored and rode in it for 2 years before he died.
> 
> Arriana is dancing through the bubbles the bubble machine is making. Guess that's it for the photos I took this year. Sorry. No more engine photos.


Those are great. THe truck restoration is exceptional. So glad your Dad got to see it and ride in it in all its glory.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Surgery? What did I miss?


YES, was just going to send a PM. Did they not take the kidney stone when you ere in before or is this something else? I know we are being nosey but we are all concerned and want to know you are being well taken care of by the docs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


Cute rat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh that's not good , hope it stays away from you and your family , husband is supposed to get the flu jab but he says he is not up to going to the doctors , I think he needs to see the doctor because I think he is getting depressed not helped by the fact that wednesday is praying on his mind , he wants us all to go to the cemetery so I guess that's where we will be going


Thinking of you tomorrow..Wednesday, big hugs. And I do hope your DH will agree to the flu injection and also talk to to the doctor about his depression. They are advising everyone here even children to have the flu injection... even now saying it still isnt too late here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another thing I have no idea how to go about getting ,


One or two of us here for example. The onsie will be started by me soon (though not won't be accurate for size as I plan to use DK and I think the pattern is 4 ply but want it for Elizabeth)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness those books look thick - as were Gone With The Wind and War and Peace. anyhow - is one book all one story or are there several stories in each book.
> i would guy all 8 at once - paperback of course. hardback's are nice but a little beyond my pocket book right now. thanks fan. --- sam


Yep they are thick and all one story- and a series that is definitely best read in order.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


Most definitely! Having just been that route myself, I surely understand the concern. Mine was MRSA, hers in blood. What is it about hernia surgery that brings on such complications. It should be easier. Hospitals just aren't healthy places. So hope they can get enough antibiotics pumping through, since blood goes everywhere and puts her entire body at risk. Many, many prayers and healing vibes. Did she go through chemo? Will pray the doctors are guided to a good treatment plan and she is given strength to fight once again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't too bad while I worked in the garden, sheltered a bit from the nasty east wind but now it's really getting cool out there & being a good farm wife, I just checked the weather????????there's snow in the forcast for Friday, I hope that goes away or there's going to be some very worried farmers, including us!


Snow won't be good at this early stage that's for sure. Not easy when you have a short growing season and it finishes early and/or starts late. Farming is always so risky with the dependence on the weather which is very fickle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


It's great


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi Sam, I am not doing well. Emotionally and physically exhausted. Not sleeping either so hard to function. I had my grands over for a night while their parents went to Birmingham for a family emergency. SILs mom had surgery to remove a kidney full of cancer, along with some lymph nodes. It was all done roboticly and she had excess bleeding after being sent home so was rushed back to hospital. She is doing ok last I heard. In the meantime one GD was feeling sick. I checked her over and turns out she has strep throat. Mom and Dad came back to get her to the doc and on antibiotics....but I have been exposed. Hoping she hasn't shared.
> I finished another of the extra long scarves in a toast color for my niece but not really crocheting much. No project in mind. I am, however, sewing up some curtains for GCs bedroom windows. I have also finished a sewing project for my landlady and altered some clothing.
> I am reading along but just don't say much.
> Glad you are feeling better enough to start sharing again.


You have really had a rough go of late. Hope things settle a little and there is a little sunshine in your life. Deep breaths and one step at a time is all we can really do to keep going in difficult times.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just started making a romper to go with them , not sure if I want turn up cuffs or not but I better hurry up and make my mind up , not I think


I think not is a good decision. They have so much bulk around their little chubby legs as is. You could do a faux one by using two colors or maybe a different stitch, garter for cuff, stockinette for body but this might be a case of less is more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They still weigh in the 2-300 pound catagorie. We have a larger one that is maybe a 3 horsepower. There are huge ones also but they are either on trailers permanently or permanently in place. And still only 10-20 horsepower.
> 
> When I said kids I was talking about my kids, 33 & 30 respectively! My kids have grown up with them. Amber was less than 6 months when I took her to her first show. DS was a newborn.
> 
> Before I forget, Arriana had fun at her first 2 days at preschool. It did take some distraction on teachers part. She has done just about every puzzle in the school!


Hopeful that she enjoyed the first days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Tami, the pictures are great! My nephews would have loved the bubbles also!


Elizabeth got excited by bubbles in the milk today. Bubble she said as she had breakfast. And then alter was saying bubble but we couldn't work out why :sm01: No bubbles we could see or anything that looked like ti. Vicky was there too and also thought she said bubbles. I was going to have Elizabeth tomorrow and had an SOS from Vicky this morning -was I still free and could I have Elizabeth for a while. Between E and insomnia she had had about 1 hours sleep. So had her for a few hours this morning. And then again tomorrow- but probably only from around 11.30 as I have something else on I was going to miss. But Vicky figured that as I had her for some of today she would keep her for the morning-assuming she sleeps tonight!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5:03 AM. Even the kittens have given up on me and gone to bed. I'm headed that way. See you all tomorrow. Be kind to yourselves.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caitlin in her new jacket!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


Praying for a good recovery-or a quick peaceful departure if she isn't going to recover.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, hadn't thought of this before, but does Caitlin mean little Cate/Kate?


It is Irish for Catherine, but was just a name they both liked not really after me. She wasn't named for a few days after she was born as they couldn't agree on what to call her! We say Kate-lynn, but the Irish pronunciation is Cashleen


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the nurse will come out if we ask


That is good to know and a good option for the flu injection also. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


Looks great on her- and enough length to last her well but not to be too long so you did well there as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


Beautiful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am feeling better. More energy even with continued colitis flare. Really enjoying dulcimer and yoga.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! I am still around, just not commenting much. I have just written a long post which has disappeared into the wherever. Oh pooh! Anyway, to make a long story short: full-time work is very challenging after 2 years of retirement and I am very tired (no surprise there!) Enjoying the contact with young people again but have to keep telling myself I cannot change the school culture in the short time I am at the school which has not had a teacher librarian for a long time so things are a bit of a mess. In a couple of days we have a 2 week break (I need it!) and then we come back for a 10 week term after which I am supposed to finish. Not much time to turn things around! But I will do my best in the short time I am there!

Not much happening with my knitting. Have some twiddle muffs to finish off and a couple of toys (a bunny and a teddy bear) to complete and I have just started a beanie, not to mention the blanket that is nearly finished!!! Never had UFO's until I joined KP!

DD is still in Canada. She has quit her job in Squamish so she can go to the Yukon. Wants to experience life in the far north so is planning on spending a month there working on a farm near Whitehorse before returning to Squamish before it gets too cold. She is hoping to see the northern lights and experience some extreme adventures while she is there. Exciting news - we have just booked flights to join her for Christmas in Squamish. My return to work does have one huge benefit - it will pay for a trip to Canada! DS was planning on coming too (would have been our first complete family Christmas in many years) but he needs knee surgery which is happening in October rather than next year some time as he had been told, so, if he can't ski, he is not coming, which is a serious disappointment but having told DD we are coming, DH and I have decided to go ahead anyway. So Canada here we come!

My very best wishes to all of you. I think of you all every day, even if I am not here joining in the conversation. Please don't think I have abandoned my KTP contacts. Hugs to you all and happy knitting,

Denise in Sydney ( where the weather is gorgeous but way too warm for the beginning of our spring and so very dry that I fear for a very bad fire season when summer arrives)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't too bad while I worked in the garden, sheltered a bit from the nasty east wind but now it's really getting cool out there & being a good farm wife, I just checked the weather????????there's snow in the forcast for Friday, I hope that goes away or there's going to be some very worried farmers, including us!


Oh my! :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


Hope Peggy gets through this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, I can't believe how big Arianna is getting


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


How cute is that! And boy where you ever quick. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone! I am still around, just not commenting much. I have just written a long post which has disappeared into the wherever. Oh pooh! Anyway, to make a long story short: full-time work is very challenging after 2 years of retirement and I am very tired (no surprise there!) Enjoying the contact with young people again but have to keep telling myself I cannot change the school culture in the short time I am at the school which has not had a teacher librarian for a long time so things are a bit of a mess. In a couple of days we have a 2 week break (I need it!) and then we come back for a 10 week term after which I am supposed to finish. Not much time to turn things around! But I will do my best in the short time I am there!
> 
> Not much happening with my knitting. Have some twiddle muffs to finish off and a couple of toys (a bunny and a teddy bear) to complete and I have just started a beanie, not to mention the blanket that is nearly finished!!! Never had UFO's until I joined KP!
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you- not surprising that you aren't getting much knitting done. Full time after 2 years away must be very draining.
White Christmas for you then.
My nephew is off to Canada (Ontario I think) to work at a ski resort.
We have had quite a bit of nice weather- warm but also had rain.
As for UFOs don't think I can blame KP- my oldest is 40 years old.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


Wow, it is gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


Perfect! She looks proud of it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am feeling better. More energy even with continued colitis flare. Really enjoying dulcimer and yoga.


 :sm24: Good to hear, I hope the colitis flare settles soon though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Let me see what else I can find. I didn't take many.
> DS carving. He's working on an elephant.
> The truck was my dad's before he sold it. It was in the garage for years, just the frame and the parts in baskets and boxes. The man who brought it told dad he wouldn't be able to start on it for at least a year. He had it finished in that year! Dad was able to see it restored and rode in it for 2 years before he died.
> 
> Arriana is dancing through the bubbles the bubble machine is making. Guess that's it for the photos I took this year. Sorry. No more engine photos.


Great photos and bubbles are so much fun! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Prayers for your friend, Tami.


From me too.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> You have really had a rough go of late. Hope things settle a little and there is a little sunshine in your life. Deep breaths and one step at a time is all we can really do to keep going in difficult times.


RE EJS.... from me too.... and hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


Oh it looks wonderful on her, gosh she is starting to grow up now.... the time has gone way too fast! :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


He is very cute :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


That is so neat and beautiful. Gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I am feeling better. More energy even with continued colitis flare. Really enjoying dulcimer and yoga.


That is great to hear. I am glad you are enjoying things. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


Prayers winging their way for Peggy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Prayers for your friend, Tami.
> 
> GS was thrilled with the electronics kit we got him for his birthday, I think he will spends lots of hours with it.
> The cantaloupes were a hit, they gobbled them up, as were the cream puffs but they saved them for tomorrow


That all sounds wonderful
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Also, I frequently would get to hurting more as I was healing so tried to look at it as a good thing. That said, I'm pretty tired of the nerve pain. I wasn't expecting that, especially in the leg, when it was abdominal surgery. Sure hope all of yours clears soon. I think you have another Dr. meeting, just not a firm date yet?


Thank you, Jynx. Odd how the body can react.
That is right- and I have confirmed with them that they will text me with the appointment- just in case the letter goes astray.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


She really does look lovely, and so does her jacket- well done Kate!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


She looks so cute in her jacket. Pretty little thing :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone! I am still around, just not commenting much. I have just written a long post which has disappeared into the wherever. Oh pooh! Anyway, to make a long story short: full-time work is very challenging after 2 years of retirement and I am very tired (no surprise there!) Enjoying the contact with young people again but have to keep telling myself I cannot change the school culture in the short time I am at the school which has not had a teacher librarian for a long time so things are a bit of a mess. In a couple of days we have a 2 week break (I need it!) and then we come back for a 10 week term after which I am supposed to finish. Not much time to turn things around! But I will do my best in the short time I am there!
> 
> Not much happening with my knitting. Have some twiddle muffs to finish off and a couple of toys (a bunny and a teddy bear) to complete and I have just started a beanie, not to mention the blanket that is nearly finished!!! Never had UFO's until I joined KP!
> 
> ...


Christmas in Canada! Wow! A real upside to the working and tiredness.
I hope it is not a bad fire season, although hot and dry sounds like it may be. Pity I can't share some of our rain!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am finally caught up! I've not commented much since I was so far behind. All are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Could I please ask for prayers for our friend Peggy again. Remember our friend who had bladder cancer and surgery and we almost lost? She had surgery to have the resulting hernia repaired, has a blood infection, and is very touch and go.


Oh no Tami, certainly prayers are on their way. I know how serious this is from experience with our friend. These infections are so dangerous and seem to be becoming so prevalent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Those are really beautiful. I've never seen Outlander as it is on a paid station. I guess when I get Netflix, I'll be able to get caught up. It sounds really good.


I loved this series, especially after having been in Scotland and seeing some of the areas and stones. I learned a lot from visiting and of course, the best part was meeting Kate and one of her girls...Annie. My best girlfriend growing up was from Scotland and her mother and father had such a lovely accent. The Highlands of Haliburton, Ont. Canada, where I spent part of my childhood was highly populated with people from Scotland and my uncle by marriage led a bagpipe band, full regalia with kilts.

Really fun seeing the knitting/crochet patterns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I'm fine, just tired, enough heavy lugging for a few days


You have indeed been busy. I think you accomplish more in one day than I do in a month. Your DH is a lucky man for sure. Hoping crops don't get destroyed by the oncoming winter storm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I'm fine, just tired, enough heavy lugging for a few days


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's getting tall. Has she been to pre-school and how did it go?


Yes. She went Thursday and Friday. Teachers had to distract her with puzzles. She really wanted mom to stay. The first day she did every puzzle they had out. Friday the teacher asked her to help pick out more puzzles! She says school was good when you ask. Says she had fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It was bad wind till about 2am last night, today not so windy but only 14c. Yes I think you have done better than us with Spring so far. :sm19:


No sun for you Cathy as he is back here thank goodness , had a week of at least 2 or more really heavy torrential downpours a day .managed to get all the grass cut and hopefully all the rest of the laundry washed and dry too as according to the weatherman we are back to rain tomorrow


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, I can't believe how big Arianna is getting


I know. She is really growing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I should have kept reading. So good to hear. Parents, teachers and babysitters best skill-redirection!


Yes. I don't mind repeating it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Of course! That sounds very serious.


It is very serious. We want the phone to ring, but we don't want it to. I think it's worse this time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great pictures, those engines are great.
> Wow, Arriana is getting so big, she looks like she's having a grand time.


She did. She called yesterday to tell us they had picked up the mail. Asked if she had fun and what she liked best. Yes. Playing and marshmallows!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, I see I said xylophone. I looked the musician up and see it is a vibraphone that he plays. His name is Joe Locke and you can hear him on youtube. I'm not sure if that makes a difference in the sound of the instrument, but since you are a musician too I thought I should be more exact. I don't know the difference and should look it up. Ok, learned something. The vibraphone has metal bars and the xylophone has wood bars. The mallets for vibraphone are covered, and often with yarn. I'm listening to Joe now and it does give off a nice sound with the combination of wool against the metal. Beautiful sound. Yarn gets used in many ways for sure.

I will have to ask Joe when if I see him again as another photo of him playing looked like the bars were wood. Perhaps they were painted steel, but as passionate as he is, it is possible he owns both since they have a different sound.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would make for interesting moving.
> LOL! I think it's great for them to be involved in things like that at an early age with the rest of the family. :sm24:
> That's good, lol, well it's great that the teachers were creative in getting her distracted, hopefully she'll enjoy going from here on out.


Most of ours are on carts with wheels.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it! I sure hope you can remember how you did it, cause I need the pattern! Please?! Hope your headache is gone by now


I'll send you it later today, done a few now as I like the shape so I've got the pattern in my head , hopefully it's quite straight forward well downright easy really, my kind of knitting ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


That is super cute Fan ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi Sam, I am not doing well. Emotionally and physically exhausted. Not sleeping either so hard to function. I had my grands over for a night while their parents went to Birmingham for a family emergency. SILs mom had surgery to remove a kidney full of cancer, along with some lymph nodes. It was all done roboticly and she had excess bleeding after being sent home so was rushed back to hospital. She is doing ok last I heard. In the meantime one GD was feeling sick. I checked her over and turns out she has strep throat. Mom and Dad came back to get her to the doc and on antibiotics....but I have been exposed. Hoping she hasn't shared.
> I finished another of the extra long scarves in a toast color for my niece but not really crocheting much. No project in mind. I am, however, sewing up some curtains for GCs bedroom windows. I have also finished a sewing project for my landlady and altered some clothing.
> I am reading along but just don't say much.
> Glad you are feeling better enough to start sharing again.


I hope your DGS didn't share and you get to feeling better. Prayers for other grandmother.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I am feeling better. More energy even with continued colitis flare. Really enjoying dulcimer and yoga.


That is good news Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tami, Great picture. Boys and their toys, always tinkering.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho, hoping you have a wonderful Christmas with lots of northern lights. I have seen them here where I live but they are nothing like what you can see further north. Have a wonderful time with your DD and do hope that all goes well with your DS's surgery. Too bad about the timing for him but know your DD will love having you there and it should be quite the adventure. I read a book about explorers and the northern lights were fabulous. They were from Norway and going to the Arctic Circle before anyone had reached it, so a long time ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a great time. Let me see what else I can find. I didn't take many.
> DS carving. He's working on an elephant.
> The truck was my dad's before he sold it. It was in the garage for years, just the frame and the parts in baskets and boxes. The man who brought it told dad he wouldn't be able to start on it for at least a year. He had it finished in that year! Dad was able to see it restored and rode in it for 2 years before he died.
> 
> Arriana is dancing through the bubbles the bubble machine is making. Guess that's it for the photos I took this year. Sorry. No more engine photos.


Lovely pictures Tami , the truck looks great and Arriana is beautiful , she has done some growing since i last saw a picture of her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Those are really beautiful. I've never seen Outlander as it is on a paid station. I guess when I get Netflix, I'll be able to get caught up. It sounds really good.


I never seen it either , could if i wanted too but not interested , not a fan of period dramas, never watched Downton Abbey either not sure if that's even what it was called but you know what I mean


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm03: Shoot. There ought to be some good side to this extra poundage. Guess we both need a bubble wrap suit instead. I had always though a little extra weight was a good thing to not look wrinkled. That isn't working out too well for me either!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I pray you headache will take a hike somewhere else soon! Your boot is awesome . You have some very awesome ideas put into great projects !


Thank you Jackie lovely to hear from you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Most definitely! Having just been that route myself, I surely understand the concern. Mine was MRSA, hers in blood. What is it about hernia surgery that brings on such complications. It should be easier. Hospitals just aren't healthy places. So hope they can get enough antibiotics pumping through, since blood goes everywhere and puts her entire body at risk. Many, many prayers and healing vibes. Did she go through chemo? Will pray the doctors are guided to a good treatment plan and she is given strength to fight once again.


I don't know about the chemo. The surgery for the cancer was 2 years ago. The surgery for the resulting hernia didn't work last year, so had to redo it this year. As of yesterday they are pumping her full of heavy duty antibiotics. When they get the infection cleared she will go home with nurses a couple times a week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I may be wrong but I think there is a class on Craftsy that helps with writing patterns and how to sell them.


Thank you I will fake a look


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


Beautiful Caitlin and a beautiful cardigan by grandma!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


It looks great on , should keep her really nice and warm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone! I am still around, just not commenting much. I have just written a long post which has disappeared into the wherever. Oh pooh! Anyway, to make a long story short: full-time work is very challenging after 2 years of retirement and I am very tired (no surprise there!) Enjoying the contact with young people again but have to keep telling myself I cannot change the school culture in the short time I am at the school which has not had a teacher librarian for a long time so things are a bit of a mess. In a couple of days we have a 2 week break (I need it!) and then we come back for a 10 week term after which I am supposed to finish. Not much time to turn things around! But I will do my best in the short time I am there!
> 
> Not much happening with my knitting. Have some twiddle muffs to finish off and a couple of toys (a bunny and a teddy bear) to complete and I have just started a beanie, not to mention the blanket that is nearly finished!!! Never had UFO's until I joined KP!
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Denise , hope you have a wonderful time in Canada


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll send you it later today, done a few now as I like the shape so I've got the pattern in my head , hopefully it's quite straight forward well downright easy really, my kind of knitting ????


Thank you! I will make some for the hospital donations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to hear from you Denise. 

All caught up. Prayers for all. Thank you all for the prayers for Peggy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, hope the nerve med helps pain and you can start sleeping well again. I use meditation too. I've also tried books on tape or CD, reading a book vs blue light from reading Kindle books, and sleeping pills. I don't like pills as long term I'm afraid of dementia and I don't like morning fog. Now I take 5mg Melatonin. I also use a the Meridian Energy Pen on acupressure points on wrist and palms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, how exciting to have Christmas with your DD in Squamish.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you. It feels good to have more energy.
Norma, thank you. I'm back on strict diet so hoping colitis will sort itself out soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From what I understand it is very difficult to purposefully sing off key, which Meryle Streep did beautifully....though I agree painful to the ears! I enjoyed that movie very much too.



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I watched Meryl Streep in Florence Foster (Jennings?) last night. Hurt my ears! Only reason I could continue was to turn sound down, but I enjoyed her performance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, you said vibraphone in first post. That is why I looked it up and learned the difference between vibraphone and xylophone. I also had the pleasure of hearing your friend play vibraphone on you tube.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi Sam, I am not doing well. Emotionally and physically exhausted. Not sleeping either so hard to function. I had my grands over for a night while their parents went to Birmingham for a family emergency. SILs mom had surgery to remove a kidney full of cancer, along with some lymph nodes. It was all done roboticly and she had excess bleeding after being sent home so was rushed back to hospital. She is doing ok last I heard. In the meantime one GD was feeling sick. I checked her over and turns out she has strep throat. Mom and Dad came back to get her to the doc and on antibiotics....but I have been exposed. Hoping she hasn't shared.
> I finished another of the extra long scarves in a toast color for my niece but not really crocheting much. No project in mind. I am, however, sewing up some curtains for GCs bedroom windows. I have also finished a sewing project for my landlady and altered some clothing.
> I am reading along but just don't say much.
> Glad you are feeling better enough to start sharing again.


Hope you are feeling better soon & that your SILs mom will be OK.
GKs certainly like to share the bugs they drag home from school, hope you don't catch that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it is that they are very nasty flu bugs this year, they are saying that it is affecting people that are normally well and strong not just ones who have low immunity. :sm03:


That's pretty scary as that's how the 1918 Spanish flu was & it killed so many people who were considered young & healthy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just trying to catch up. Prayers for your friend Tami. Loved your pictures; my has Arianna grown! Glad she enjoyed her first two days at school. 

Kate, Caitlin looks adorable in the hooded sweater and what a good fit! I'm sure it will keep her nice and warm, too.

EJS sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. Hope you didn't catch strep throat from DGD.

Nicho how exciting you will spend Christmas with DD in Canada. I imagine you are tired going back to work after 2 years retirement but what a nice perk that this will pay for your trip.

Thanks for the comments on the rat folks; it was a fun knit. I know there was more that I was going to comment on but CRAFT has hit and I'm too lazy to go back and look again. Hugs to all. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I saw that but thought it was their brother. No mention of what happened, just some childhood and recent photos.


I think when June was still here she said he had lung problems but I could be remembering wrong.
I think June's son & Diana where close in age because she was so much younger than June


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh brussel sprouts..... We love them as a veggie but I also do them as an party treat in an oil marinate. If I could grow them and beets, I would be a happy camper but will never happen in Texas.


I've had them fried or roasted with bacon & they are really good. My mom grew them but I've never tried, maybe something new for next year. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are great. THe truck restoration is exceptional. So glad your Dad got to see it and ride in it in all its glory.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi Sam, I am not doing well. Emotionally and physically exhausted. Not sleeping either so hard to function. I had my grands over for a night while their parents went to Birmingham for a family emergency. SILs mom had surgery to remove a kidney full of cancer, along with some lymph nodes. It was all done roboticly and she had excess bleeding after being sent home so was rushed back to hospital. She is doing ok last I heard. In the meantime one GD was feeling sick. I checked her over and turns out she has strep throat. Mom and Dad came back to get her to the doc and on antibiotics....but I have been exposed. Hoping she hasn't shared.
> I finished another of the extra long scarves in a toast color for my niece but not really crocheting much. No project in mind. I am, however, sewing up some curtains for GCs bedroom windows. I have also finished a sewing project for my landlady and altered some clothing.
> I am reading along but just don't say much.
> Glad you are feeling better enough to start sharing again.


I hope that SIL's mom continues to do fine, and heals with no more complications. 
I hope that you don't come down with strep, but if you have any symptoms, get to the doc, your immune system is compromised already with everything you are going through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saw them and love them but too lazy to go search where you found the pattern. I think I need to make them for all the cats for Christmas! I will use alpaca so maybe they will leave my wool and alpaca sheep alone.


Add catnip to the stuffing. 
I have some brightly colored ones around the house for the cats, but I make sure they can never be mistaken for the real thing, or I'd have a heart attack at night seeing or stepping on one. Of course, not a one of our cats will go very near the real thing, Sphynx will track them, and tell David where they are but he has to deal with them, she's nor either of the boys are getting that close.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Snow won't be good at this early stage that's for sure. Not easy when you have a short growing season and it finishes early and/or starts late. Farming is always so risky with the dependence on the weather which is very fickle.


Yes, always a big gamble. That's why DH decided to semi retire & rent out so much, at this age if he should lose a crop he would be so far in the hole it would take years to recover & the insurance we have around is a joke, costs a fortune & does it's best not to pay. Last year when winter came so early people were told they had to attempt combining this spring, we had a terrible spring so it was too late to even attempt a crop on that land this year & there was nothing in the crop they had to try to harvest so in effect lost 2 crops with Little compensation


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Script came today for nerve pain and, if it works, I'm just going to go ahead and start some things, slow and steady. It is almost at the 6 month point and I think that is long enough. He said 6-8 months. Cooler weather would be a help though.


Good you finally got the script, that was an ordeal all of it's own. 
I agree, half a year is far long enough, if you feel any twinges, stop for a while then try again, just don't over do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


That looks great! She's so cute


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you think he may be afraid of your reaction? I think you handled the discussion very tactfully when they split.


No, I imagine that he doesn't want to tell me in 15-30 days that they are not together again, so waiting until it's lasted a bit. He's been to Marla's several times and told her right off, always safer with Grandma I guess. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You must have had your eyes shut like Kaye Jo ????


 :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Prayers for your friend, Tami.
> 
> GS was thrilled with the electronics kit we got him for his birthday, I think he will spends lots of hours with it.
> The cantaloupes were a hit, they gobbled them up, as were the cream puffs but they saved them for tomorrow


Did your honeyrock melon grow well for you?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Love seeing Matthew's work! I have been enjoying looking at my yarn bowl, but not knitting much. Need to finish a baby sweater though


Your yarn bowl is one of my favorites. It is a beauty. Each piece he makes has its own personality.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Mary, Matthew's work continues to impress me. I love the two pieces I have. I'll try not to be selfish next year and let someone else enjoy his masterpieces!
> 
> Gwen, I'm not a fan of real rats, but yours is adorable!


He has quite a few pieces thrown already and it has only been 2 weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fresh brussel sprouts..... We love them as a veggie but I also do them as an party treat in an oil marinate. If I could grow them and beets, I would be a happy camper but will never happen in Texas.


Definitely not going to grow in Texas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Wish I could send him ours. G grew some but it is really peppery. Maybe cooked down, but pretty tough raw.


David puts it raw on his breakfast tacos like most people use lettuce, he said the bigger leaves get tough, so he just chops those up. I think the hot ingredients wilt it down a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a lovely way to spend some time and what a menu. It all sounds great. I have had quite the craving for dates lately and have been using them as my sweet treat. The setting sounds so tranquil.


I cut up 2 dates and put in my spelt flakes cereal for breakfast, great way to sweeten. We get them at Sams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nicho, hoping you have a wonderful Christmas with lots of northern lights. I have seen them here where I live but they are nothing like what you can see further north. Have a wonderful time with your DD and do hope that all goes well with your DS's surgery. Too bad about the timing for him but know your DD will love having you there and it should be quite the adventure. I read a book about explorers and the northern lights were fabulous. They were from Norway and going to the Arctic Circle before anyone had reached it, so a long time ago.


I love the northern lights, we get them often but they are brightest when it's really cold. I follow this fellow on FB as he takes some amazing photos of them & the prairies.

http://ryanwunsch.com/night-photography/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I never seen it either , could if i wanted too but not interested , not a fan of period dramas, never watched Downton Abbey either not sure if that's even what it was called but you know what I mean


So many really like Downton Abbey, I watched a couple of episodes but it seemed slow & the snotty attitude of the "upper crust" gets on my nerves????????
Outlander has lots of history but a good story too. I'm going to look for the books next time I get to the city.p, for some reason our library only has some of them, seems odd when it's a series


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Did your honeyrock melon grow well for you?


I've got 2 that are also tennis ball sized but are still very firm so I'm waiting to see if they soften before I cut into them, also I small watermelon. We had such a funny summer that some things didn't produce like they should. My neighbor has grown cantaloupe for years & had none. I had them growing next to the tomatoes with shelter around them so maybe that concentrated the heat enough to get a few. 
I've saved seeds from the cantaloupe but DH says they are probably hybrids & won't grow, we will see, I've nothing to lose but my time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely not going to grow in Texas.


Wouldn't they grow in your " winter"? I'm assuming it's the heat of summer they won't tolerate


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, good to see you posting, I was wondering about you & if the infection had cleared. Hope all is well.

Nicho, I'm sure your DD will have quite the adventure in the Yukon. Too bad your son can't cone for Christmas too. I'm sure going back to work after 2 yrs off would be exhausting.

Gwen, cute rats

Julie, hopefully the pain in your hand means it's coming "back to life" & it will be better soon.

Jynx, hope the new meds work wonders on the nerve pain.

It's really dark, dreary & drizzly here this morning, I'm thinking it might be a good day for a blanket, a book & the couch as I'm not at all ambitious today. It's a balmy 7C/42F this morning but at least the howling wind has stopped.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to mention, do any of you follow June's sisters blog, the one that does the horse photos?
> On her blog she has photos of June's oldest son, apparently he passed away on the weekend. Sad, as he couldn't be that old


That is so sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just finished this jacket for Caitlin. I think I was channeling Sonja as I went a bit off piste with the pattern - added the hood, changed the cabling and the set of the sleeves, but I'm quite pleased with the end product and hopefully it'll fit! I'll try to remember to get a picture of her wearing it when we're there tomorrow.


It's lovely and will look so cute on Caitlin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw this on Pinterest the other night, the craziest way of making socks I've ever seen. That "bump" in the middle is the toe????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the northern lights, we get them often but they are brightest when it's really cold. I follow this fellow on FB as he takes some amazing photos of them & the prairies.
> 
> http://ryanwunsch.com/night-photography/


I enjoyed looking at his photos. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> now here is a sweater for those who want something beautiful in a sweater. --- sam
> 
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/10/19/botanical-yoke-pullover/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Our%20Botanical%20Yoke%20Pullover%2C%20A%20Very%20Satisfying%20Knit%21&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


That is gorgeous. Thanks for the link.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's why it feels so personal, reading the books and watching it on screen. Second episode last night was awesome as usual!


I haven't seen it yet but did record it so I can watch tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i dan't remember - what is the name of the books and snow? --- sam


It's the Outlander series. There are 8 books so far and the 9th is to come next year. I can hardly wait.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I was just going to take a photo of two of my knitterati blocks but for some reason the battery door on my camera won't close and the camera won't work. I may have to duct tape it (lol)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, good to see you posting, I was wondering about you & if the infection had cleared. Hope all is well.
> 
> Nicho, I'm sure your DD will have quite the adventure in the Yukon. Too bad your son can't cone for Christmas too. I'm sure going back to work after 2 yrs off would be exhausting.
> 
> ...


Not sure, I am knitting anyway, but always with rests in between.

Your weather is really closing in. Guess what? We've got a forecast of rain again!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, thank you very much re my picture. It's always exciting to see the framing after all the work put into them.
It just highlights everything so nicely. Christmas is well and truly sorted now.

Lovely sweater for Caitlin, she looks nice and cosy for winter????
The rat looks amazing, you could scare a few with that one. I'm guessing Halloween decoration perhaps.

This week in Auckland, we've had a big drama. The pipeline up north which supplies fuel for our international airport, has corroded and fuel has leaked.
So there's a huge shortage and it's disrupting flights everywhere. My cousin and hubby are up in Fiji, and due back tomorrow, so hoping they get here.
Rather disastrous for our tourism and getting freight around the country. The govt has our Navy and army helping out, but hauling bulk fuel around is tricky indeed when they don't have the big tankers. It could be another week before the pipe is fully repaired.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Pinterest the other night, the craziest way of making socks I've ever seen. That "bump" in the middle is the toe????


Looks very interesting - I'm anxious to see it all together and hear how it fits and feels - my seaming is never that smooth so wonder if there will be a chafing area where the instep meets up with the rest of the sock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's Marla's foster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Pinterest the other night, the craziest way of making socks I've ever seen. That "bump" in the middle is the toe????


Crazy for sure, definitely different. I definitely want to see the end result.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Don't forget your honey and cinnamon


I did the honey and cinnamon and feel so much better. I share that information with many people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to bonnie's grandson. hope everyone is having a good time - especially the birthday boy. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness those books look thick - as were Gone With The Wind and War and Peace. anyhow - is one book all one story or are there several stories in each book.
> i would guy all 8 at once - paperback of course. hardback's are nice but a little beyond my pocket book right now. thanks fan. --- sam


If you google Outlander, it will give you an outline of the story. I have 4 of the books and intend to buy the other 4 and reread all of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's work in progress.


He's really doing well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great gwen - love the whiskers. was it a difficult pattern? what do the cats think of it? well done. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you google Outlander, it will give you an outline of the story. I have 4 of the books and intend to buy the other 4 and reread all of them.


I just downloaded a couple of shawl patterns from Outlander knitted garments. They're easy to do in nice earthy colours so might need to take a trip to yarn store. What a pity lol!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, farming is a hard way of life even with the benefits of being your own boss, being close to nature, growing your own food, etc.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo scroll reallllllly fast past this post! It is my finished Rat*
> 
> It's coming........
> 
> ...


Cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just came from a lovely brunch. The lady had a printed menu inside a wonderful frame. She had such a lovely meal with avocado soup, marinated eggplant and pepper slices with sardines, salmon en croute with a sauce, variety of olives, fresh fruit, dates, 2 types of muffins, fudge, coffee, mango and orange juice, and perhaps more that I have forgotten. Sadly, filled up and couldn't try it all even though I took small amounts. A young man we knew as a teenager is now a famous vibraphone player and was back in town as a concert. This lady is a patron of the arts and truly a lovely woman. When I saw the meal she prepared I said she should teach and lob and behold her husband told me she has taught cooking. The weather really cooperated and it was a gorgeous yard backing up to a woods and gulley. It isn't a mansion at all but they just love putting on lovely meals like this and visiting with musicians, classical and jazz.
> 
> Yesterday we had a fantastic time watching the Newfoundland Retrievers rescue people. I'll see if I can attach some photos tomorrow.


That sounds a lovely brunch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> My final cross stitch picture, for Christmas gifts, back from framer. My fingers are sore from so much stitching so having a break and catching up on reading instead. I chose the plain wooden frame which matches the colour decor in recipients home. The 3 butterflies are a nice symbol for their 3 children.


I'm not surprised your fingers are sore after all the stitching you've done. I'm sure it will be loved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.

Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Pinterest the other night, the craziest way of making socks I've ever seen. That "bump" in the middle is the toe????


That really is something. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's Marla's foster.


What a cute little thing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


Wow! It must have been awe inspiring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


Great pictures Daralene , he's such a handsome fellow , I forget how big they are


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mindy - i will take a look there. if i was in seattle i would go to "twice told tales" where i could pick them up for$3.50 a title. i love that book used book store.
can you believe it - defiance has no used book store. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Sam, Thrift Books have some cheaper prices too. Maybe try them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want one. what beautiful dog. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I want a snuggle! He's gorgeous.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks mindy - i will take a look there. if i was in seattle i would go to "twice told tales" where i could pick them up for$3.50 a title. i love that book used book store.
> can you believe it - defiance has no used book store. --- sam


Great used books at www.abebooks.com.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


What wonderful dogs they are. Thank you for these photos, Daralene!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Surgery? What did I miss?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


Wishing you all the very best for this Sam. Hope the Wine and Motrin work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


If it gets you feeling better, I hope it works. Sending good vibes.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


I am hoping you can be well enough for the lithotripter (stone blaster) to blast the stone into a million pieces which you urinate out. Not fun, but better than an open surgery. Wine and Motrin sound like a good combination. Hope things go very well for you that the surgery can be performed. 
Loved Caitlin in her beautiful hooded cardi. It is a great pattern and a fantastic fit. Makes her look like a little angel.
Fan, what beautiful cross stitch. Time, I think, to rest your eyes a bit. That is eye intensive work for sure. 
Checking on whether Fan and Julie have had their weather clear up a bit. A chilly fall day here and to be even colder tomorrow. A dozen tomatoes picked and ut on trays to be dried. I love vine ripened tomatoes, and must admit I have heavily indulged. Will have to slow down the tomato eating or suffer mouth sores from the acid.

Julie, still no word as to your MRI? I would guess that with all that rain it is still too wet for the workers to work on the granny flat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene: what a wonderful day. I don't know much about those dogs nor the ones KayeJo posted. Off to learn more.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am hoping you can be well enough for the lithotripter (stone blaster) to blast the stone into a million pieces which you urinate out. Not fun, but better than an open surgery. Wine and Motrin sound like a good combination. Hope things go very well for you that the surgery can be performed.
> Loved Caitlin in her beautiful hooded cardi. It is a great pattern and a fantastic fit. Makes her look like a little angel.
> Fan, what beautiful cross stitch. Time, I think, to rest your eyes a bit. That is eye intensive work for sure.
> Checking on whether Fan and Julie have had their weather clear up a bit. A chilly fall day here and to be even colder tomorrow. A dozen tomatoes picked and ut on trays to be dried. I love vine ripened tomatoes, and must admit I have heavily indulged. Will have to slow down the tomato eating or suffer mouth sores from the acid.
> ...


Thank you yes am taking it easy at present time. Today's weather in Auckland is clear blue skies and sunny, but a cool breeze, supposedly to get to 17C this afternoon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


A real beauty! And so is the jacket! :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Caitlin wearing jacket
,
Daralene, enjoyed pics. I love Newfies, but don't think one would be happy on desert between heat and no water. Sun is amazing.

We are having shorter days so sun is down behind Sierras when I drive home from Sangha at 7:30 p.m. Thank goodness, it was a real challenge when it was directly in my eye, even with large brimmed hat and night vision glasses.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stayed with Ruth several hours this morning. She is more alert and PT was able to have her walk a small way in walker. I'm worried about hydration and meals. They are suppose to feed her meals but her entire breakfast was cold and uneaten at 8:30 a.m. Her IV is out and when I asked for water they brought in glass and set it on nightstand
, I asked for swabs for her mouth as she has dry mouth from Parkinson's meds. The nurses are kind enough. But really, what happened to good old-fashioned nursing care, especially with several rooms with no patients? I lied about her age. Pat said she is 91, then I remembered going to her 90th bday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am hoping you can be well enough for the lithotripter (stone blaster) to blast the stone into a million pieces which you urinate out. Not fun, but better than an open surgery. Wine and Motrin sound like a good combination. Hope things go very well for you that the surgery can be performed.
> Loved Caitlin in her beautiful hooded cardi. It is a great pattern and a fantastic fit. Makes her look like a little angel.
> Fan, what beautiful cross stitch. Time, I think, to rest your eyes a bit. That is eye intensive work for sure.
> Checking on whether Fan and Julie have had their weather clear up a bit. A chilly fall day here and to be even colder tomorrow. A dozen tomatoes picked and ut on trays to be dried. I love vine ripened tomatoes, and must admit I have heavily indulged. Will have to slow down the tomato eating or suffer mouth sores from the acid.
> ...


I must have misread my phone earlier- we have a lovely sunny day- but not especially warm. But it feels good. Waiting for the District Nurse, and by the looks of my legs it may well be the last time she needs to come.
No word as yet, but at least I know they will text me. 
No sign of the builders so far this week- they will need a good settled High weather system to get things to dry out before the next inspection.
Don't indulge too much on the tomatoes, Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Stayed with Ruth several hours this morning. She is more alert and PT was able to have her walk a small way in walker. I'm worried about hydration and meals. They are suppose to feed her meals but her entire breakfast was cold and uneaten at 8:30 a.m. Her IV is out and when I asked for water they brought in glass and set it on nightstand
> , I asked for swabs for her mouth as she has dry mouth from Parkinson's meds. The nurses are kind enough. But really, what happened to good old-fashioned nursing care, especially with several rooms with no patients? I lied about her age. Pat said she is 91, then I remembered going to her 90th bday!


That is not an outright lie Joy, I would say just misremembered, or possibly muddled. Hope your own health is ok, as you are there for your friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fan - do you have the url for the outlander knitted garments? somehow i deleted a whole line of windows - must have hit the red X by mistake. also gwen -
if you would be so kind - the rat pattern again. thanks to you both. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you. Yes the Outlander knitted garments are fantastic. I love Claire's shawl from The Rent episode. Plain and simple striping but very effective and warm looking.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> fan - do you have the url for the outlander knitted garments? somehow i deleted a whole line of windows - must have hit the red X by mistake. also gwen -
> if you would be so kind - the rat pattern again. thanks to you both. --- sam


If you go to Pinterest, and Ravelry, and search for Outlander knitted garments, you will find several references. Good luck with procedure re kidney stones????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a sweet looking dog! I bet that pup feels as if it just won the lottery now having a good home.


Poledra65 said:


> Here's Marla's foster.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was not difficult at all. My cats are mostly outdoors so they won't see it and if the dogs see it they will tear it up thinkning it is a toy for them. Check your email Sam.



thewren said:


> that looks great gwen - love the whiskers. was it a difficult pattern? what do the cats think of it? well done. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam lifing you up in continued prayers.


thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just trying to catch up. Prayers for your friend Tami. Loved your pictures; my has Arianna grown! Glad she enjoyed her first two days at school.
> 
> Kate, Caitlin looks adorable in the hooded sweater and what a good fit! I'm sure it will keep her nice and warm, too.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Gwen, on the CRAFT! When I read something, I think, "I want to comment on this." But if I don't do it right then ....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I am so bad at math and numbers. Born in Dec I often say I'm 76, when I won't be until December. Thought Al would be 87 and he'll only be 86 the 29th.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wow! It must have been awe inspiring.


It really was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Daralene , he's such a handsome fellow , I forget how big they are


I think when they stand up they are taller than me. They are very loving dogs. One of them was used in a movie and they do get that long stringy saliva hanging down, but they are worth it. The movie was a comedy and the dog would shake its head and the saliva would go flying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I'm doing better energy wise and I don't do much in hospital but sit, fetch nurse etc. Ruth is a delight when I told her about Florence Jenkins(?) movie she told me how Florence sang for her class at high school of music and Arts in NYC.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i want one. what beautiful dog. --- sam


You would never be cold again. Talk about a bed warmer.

Sam, so sorry you've had a kidney stone acting up. Such terrible pain. Hoping they can get you fixed up. Think I'd need a spinal to pull that thing out. Yikes. Be well soon. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What wonderful dogs they are. Thank you for these photos, Daralene!


Julie, so glad you enjoyed them. I thought of you as I know what a bond you and Ringo have. I'm sure he would save your life under any circumstances.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene: what a wonderful day. I don't know much about those dogs nor the ones KayeJo posted. Off to learn more.


I didn't see KayeJo's. I'll be looking for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Caitlin wearing jacket
> ,
> Daralene, enjoyed pics. I love Newfies, but don't think one would be happy on desert between heat and no water. Sun is amazing.
> 
> We are having shorter days so sun is down behind Sierras when I drive home from Sangha at 7:30 p.m. Thank goodness, it was a real challenge when it was directly in my eye, even with large brimmed hat and night vision glasses.


Some breeders won't sell their dogs unless you have water on your land or will take the dog to water regularly.

Just wanted to say that I'm not caught up so I appreciate those who use quote reply as I get 2 for 1. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I am so bad at math and numbers. Born in Dec I often say I'm 76, when I won't be until December. Thought Al would be 87 and he'll only be 86 the 29th.


I do the same thing with my birthday. :sm23:

How loving up you to spend time with Ruth.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really is something. Can't wait to see it finished.


I'm not making it, just saw it on Pinterest & thought it was really strange, it gets grafted at the back of the ankle, up the centre back & on the sides of the foot. Seems like a lot of hassle to me but then I don't mind using 4 DPNs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I'm doing better energy wise and I don't do much in hospital but sit, fetch nurse etc. Ruth is a delight when I told her about Florence Jenkins(?) movie she told me how Florence sang for her class at high school of music and Arts in NYC.


Wow, that must have been some experience. Did she have anything to say about it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


Doesn't sound like much fun & having to spend your hard earned$$ isn't good either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not making it, just saw it on Pinterest & thought it was really strange, it gets grafted at the back of the ankle, up the centre back & on the sides of the foot. Seems like a lot of hassle to me but then I don't mind using 4 DPNs


I see. That was interesting and different. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> fan - do you have the url for the outlander knitted garments? somehow i deleted a whole line of windows - must have hit the red X by mistake. also gwen -
> if you would be so kind - the rat pattern again. thanks to you both. --- sam


Here's the link, Sam

http://intheloopknitting.com/outlander-inspired-knitting-patterns/


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the dogs! I hope Marla's continues to improve. I thought my Bailey was big, but those newfiesl are huge. Bailey is almost as tall as me when he stands up!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. I am so bad at math and numbers. Born in Dec I often say I'm 76, when I won't be until December. Thought Al would be 87 and he'll only be 86 the 29th.


LOL, :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I'm doing better energy wise and I don't do much in hospital but sit, fetch nurse etc. Ruth is a delight when I told her about Florence Jenkins(?) movie she told me how Florence sang for her class at high school of music and Arts in NYC.


I am glad it is easy.

What a small world it can be!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, great photos. They are beautiful dogs. 

It's been drizzly & dreary here all day. I was lazy & except for some cooking I've been reading a book- Grey Mountain by John Grisham, it's about the problems of mountain removal mining in Appalachia, interesting. I've not heard of that book before but it was in the $0.50 box at the library last week.

I saw a terrible hurricane is going to hit Porto Rico(sp?). Those poor people & now another earthquake In Mexico the world is really going crazy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so glad you enjoyed them. I thought of you as I know what a bond you and Ringo have. I'm sure he would save your life under any circumstances.


He certainly would go into battle for me!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Loved the Newfoundland rescue pictures. What fantastic, loyal and smart dogs. Still doing simple "sit" with my adoptee though she knows when the time comes for our evening run.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must have misread my phone earlier- we have a lovely sunny day- but not especially warm. But it feels good. Waiting for the District Nurse, and by the looks of my legs it may well be the last time she needs to come.
> No word as yet, but at least I know they will text me.
> No sign of the builders so far this week- they will need a good settled High weather system to get things to dry out before the next inspection.
> Don't indulge too much on the tomatoes, Joyce!


Good your legs have improved.

I've been eating too many tomatoes lately, I find the acid get to me but they are so tasty, especially the cherry ones, I love them


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do a search for LaLa's Simple Shawl. It only has one lace row with both garter and stockinette sections as well. I am doing it in a fall colors yarn that has sequins so it looks a little more special and is quick and easy and would work with any size yarn.


Thank you! I will check it out. I like the idea of the sequined yarn as I wanted it to have some bling. I think beads would be a little more time consuming!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


Wow! That's really coming to life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


Coming together nicely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good your legs have improved.
> 
> I've been eating too many tomatoes lately, I find the acid get to me but they are so tasty, especially the cherry ones, I love them


Thanks Bonnie!

The acid in tomatoes reacts on my stomach, not my mouth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is some information from Wikipedia on the Newfoundland dogs. It was very long so I edited a little out. They are from Newfoundland, Canada:

The Newfoundland dog is a large working dog. They can be either black, brown, or white-and-black (called Landseer). However, in Canada, the country of their origin, the only correct colours are either black or Landseer.[2] They were originally bred and used as a working dog for fishermen in the Dominion of Newfoundland (which is now part of Canada).[3][4] They are known for their giant size, intelligence, tremendous strength, calm dispositions, and loyalty. Newfoundland dogs excel at water rescue/lifesaving because of their muscular build, thick double coat, webbed feet, and innate swimming abilities.[5]

The Newfoundlands ('Newfs' or 'Newfies') have webbed feet and a water-resistant coat.[6] Males normally weigh 65-80 kg (143-176 lb), and females 55-65 kg (121-143 lb), placing them in the "Giant" weight range; but some Newfoundland dogs have been known to weigh over 90 kg (200 lb) - and the largest on record weighed 120 kg (260 lb) and measured over 1.8 m (6 ft) from nose to tail, ranking it among the biggest Molossers. They may grow up to 56-76 cm (22-30 in) tall at the shoulder.[7]
The American Kennel Club (AKC) standard colors of the Newfoundland dogs are black, brown, grey, and white-and-black (sometimes referred to as Landseer). Other colors are possible but are not considered rare or more valuable. The Kennel Club (KC) permits only black, brown, and white/black; the Canadian Kennel Club (CKC) permits only black and white/black. The "Landseer" pattern is named after the artist, Sir Edwin Henry Landseer, who featured them in many of his paintings.

Newfoundland dogs are well known for their even temperament and stoic nature.
The Newfoundland's extremely large bones give it mass, while its large musculature gives it the power it needs to take on rough ocean waves and powerful tides. These dogs have huge lung capacity for swimming extremely long distances, and a thick, oily, and waterproof double coat which protects them from the chill of icy waters. The double coat makes the dog hard to groom, and also causes a lot of shedding to occur. The droopy lips and jowls make the dog drool, especially in high heat.
In the water, the dog's massive webbed paws give it maximum propulsion. The swimming stroke is not an ordinary dog paddle. Unlike other dogs, the Newfoundland moves its limbs in a down-and-out motion giving more power to every stroke.
Temperament[edit]
The Newfoundland dog is known for its calm and docile nature and its strength. They are highly loyal and make ideal working dogs. It is for this reason that this breed is known as "the gentle giant". International kennel clubs generally describe the breed as having a sweet temper.[6][8][9] It typically has a deep bark, and is easy to train if started young. They are wonderfully good with children, but small children can get accidentally leaned on and knocked down. Newfoundlands are ideal companions in the world of therapy and are often referred to as the nanny dog. The breed was memorialized in "Nana", the beloved guardian dog in J.M. Barrie's Peter Pan.[A] The Newfoundland in general is good with other animals, but its size can cause problems if it is not trained.
Health[edit]

"Newfs" live to be 8 to 10 years of age; 10 years is a commonly cited life expectancy.[10] But, Newfoundlands can live up to 15 years old.[11]
History[edit]

Many tales have been told of the courage displayed by Newfoundlands in adventuring and lifesaving exploits.

Newfoundland river rescue unit's dog in action
The Newfoundland shares many traits with other Mastiffs, such as the St. Bernard and English Mastiff, including stout legs, massive heads with very broad snouts, a thick bull neck, and a very sturdy bone structure.[12] In fact, many St. Bernard Dogs have Newfoundland Dog ancestry. Newfoundlands were brought and introduced to the St. Bernard breed in the 18th century when the population was threatened by an epidemic of distemper. They share many characteristics of many mountain dog breeds such as the Great Pyrenees.

The Newfoundland's great size and fondness for mud and water makes it unsuitable as a pet for many households.

Many Newfoundlands are known to drool in excess, especially in warmer climates or on hot days.

During the Discovery Channel's second day of coverage of the AKC Eukanuba National Championship on December 3, 2006, anchor Bob Goen reported that Newfoundlands exhibit a very strong propensity to rescue people from water. Goen stated that one Newfoundland alone once aided the rescue of 63 shipwrecked sailors. Today, kennel clubs across the United States host Newfoundland Rescue Demonstrations, as well as offering classes in the field. Many harbor boat tours in St. John's have a dog on board for local charm as well as for passenger safety.
An unnamed Newfoundland is credited for saving Napoleon Bonaparte in 1815. During his famous escape from exile on the island of Elba, rough seas knocked Napoleon overboard. A fisherman's dog jumped into the sea, and kept Napoleon afloat until he could reach safety.[18]
In 1828, Ann Harvey of Isle aux Morts, her father, her brother, and a Newfoundland Dog named Hairyman saved over 160 Irish immigrants from the wreck of the brig Despatch.
In 1881 in Melbourne, Australia, a Newfoundland named Nelson helped rescue Thomas Brown, a cab driver who was swept away by flood waters in Swanston Street on the night of 15 November. While little is known about what became of Nelson, a copper dog collar engraved with his name has survived and 130 years after the rescue it was acquired by the National Museum of Australia and is now part of the National Historical Collection.[19]
In the early 20th century, a dog that is thought to have been a Newfoundland saved 92 people who were on the SS Ethie which was wrecked off of the Northern Peninsula of Newfoundland during a blizzard. The dog retrieved a rope thrown out into the turbulent waters by those on deck, and brought the rope to shore to people waiting on the beach. A breeches buoy was attached to the rope, and all those aboard the ship were able to get across to the shore including an infant in a mailbag. Wreckage of the ship can still be seen in Gros Morne National Park. E. J. Pratt's poem, "Carlo", in the November 1920 issue of The Canadian Forum commemorates this dog.
In 1995, a 10-month-old Newfoundland named Boo saved a hearing-impaired man from drowning in the Yuba River in Northern California. The man fell into the river while dredging for gold. Boo noticed the struggling man as he and his owner were walking along the river. The Newfoundland instinctively dove into the river, took the drowning man by the arm, and brought him to safety. According to Janice Anderson, the Newfoundland's breeder, Boo had received no formal training in water rescue.[20]
Further evidence of Newfoundlands' ability to rescue or support life saving activities was cited in a recent article by the BBC.[21]


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's really coming to life.


Wonderful Matthew My feelings exactly. You are so talented.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the Newfoundland rescue pictures. What fantastic, loyal and smart dogs. Still doing simple "sit" with my adoptee though she knows when the time comes for our evening run.


This time you did the rescuing. So cute that sit is still in the works but knowing the time for the evening run is already instilled in her. How cute.

Glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evelyn - i want you to know we are all in your corner - you can come and lean on us whenever you need to for extra strength and prayers. sending you tons of healing energy. you might check with your doctor on the depression and inability to sleep. keep the faith - we are here for you 24/7. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi Sam, I am not doing well. Emotionally and physically exhausted. Not sleeping either so hard to function. I had my grands over for a night while their parents went to Birmingham for a family emergency. SILs mom had surgery to remove a kidney full of cancer, along with some lymph nodes. It was all done roboticly and she had excess bleeding after being sent home so was rushed back to hospital. She is doing ok last I heard. In the meantime one GD was feeling sick. I checked her over and turns out she has strep throat. Mom and Dad came back to get her to the doc and on antibiotics....but I have been exposed. Hoping she hasn't shared.
> I finished another of the extra long scarves in a toast color for my niece but not really crocheting much. No project in mind. I am, however, sewing up some curtains for GCs bedroom windows. I have also finished a sewing project for my landlady and altered some clothing.
> I am reading along but just don't say much.
> Glad you are feeling better enough to start sharing again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, great photos. They are beautiful dogs.
> 
> It's been drizzly & dreary here all day. I was lazy & except for some cooking I've been reading a book- Grey Mountain by John Grisham, it's about the problems of mountain removal mining in Appalachia, interesting. I've not heard of that book before but it was in the $0.50 box at the library last week.
> 
> I saw a terrible hurricane is going to hit Porto Rico(sp?). Those poor people & now another earthquake In Mexico the world is really going crazy.


Glad you like the photos of the dogs. It really has been a catastrophic few months, or is it all in one month! There are 4 storms going again. I heard over 100 dead in the earthquake that they know of and storm surge with a Category 5 on Puerto Rico will be devastating. Hope everyone goes to the mountains, but then the wind will probably be terrible there too. Hope they have somewhere for shelter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think when June was still here she said he had lung problems but I could be remembering wrong.
> I think June's son & Diana where close in age because she was so much younger than June


According to Dianna's blog, she is 2 1/2 years older than Eddie. Eddie was June's oldest son. Dianna and her DH had a very rough weekend as they had 3 other friends /acquaintances pass this past weekend before getting notified that Eddie had passed away. Barb is taking it very hard. Barb is Eddie's sister. She is the daughter who lived with June.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> According to Dianna's blog, she is 2 1/2 years older than Eddie. Eddie was June's oldest son. Dianna and her DH had a very rough weekend as they had 3 other friends /acquaintances pass this past weekend before getting notified that Eddie had passed away. Barb is taking it very hard. Barb is Eddie's sister. She is the daughter who lived with June.


Too much tragedy all at once. So sad for sure. I had been thinking of June.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


What a beauty and the jacket is so professionally done that I had to check your posts to see if it was handmade. Wow Kate, lovely knitting. Hope it will get saved so she can have it for her children.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the same kidney stone - i have no idea why they waited - guess they wanted the infection completely gone before they blasts it to bits. i'ml not looking forward to it at all. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> YES, was just going to send a PM. Did they not take the kidney stone when you ere in before or is this something else? I know we are being nosey but we are all concerned and want to know you are being well taken care of by the docs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks very cute and the sweater is beautiful. should she really be that tall? proud grandma i bet. --- sam



KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what have you that is 40 years old - you have to finish it now so you can show us. --- sam



darowil said:


> Good to hear from you- not surprising that you aren't getting much knitting done. Full time after 2 years away must be very draining.
> White Christmas for you then.
> My nephew is off to Canada (Ontario I think) to work at a ski resort.
> We have had quite a bit of nice weather- warm but also had rain.
> As for UFOs don't think I can blame KP- my oldest is 40 years old.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well. 2018 is right around the corner. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty scary as that's how the 1918 Spanish flu was & it killed so many people who were considered young & healthy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


She is just precious! The jacket is perfect!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she mentioned they were like brother and sister because they were so close in age. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think when June was still here she said he had lung problems but I could be remembering wrong.
> I think June's son & Diana where close in age because she was so much younger than June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those were beautiful - i want the house that was out by itself. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the northern lights, we get them often but they are brightest when it's really cold. I follow this fellow on FB as he takes some amazing photos of them & the prairies.
> 
> http://ryanwunsch.com/night-photography/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll start with hugs for all, especially for those who are fighting illness or sadness (or both, bless you, Evelyn). 

DD#2 has asked me for an elephant! Since I'm in sewing mode, I have been looking at patterns...it's overwhelming (she has a very definite idea of what she wants). I don't have a printer, though, so am thinking on how to get around that. I don't even know if copy places even exist anymore or where I could go to print out a pdf file on the flash drive. Well, we'll see.

I'm also going to make something for her BFF and her two wee ones--one has a birthday coming up but of course the other needs something too, and Mama needs a little pampering as well. So looking for things there as well.

Bub's first eye surgery has been moved up to Oct. 2 instead of the 10th. Turns out they had him scheduled with the wrong doctor so that has been remedied. Doing it on a Monday will actually work better for me; he will have his second one done in November on a Monday as well. As for work, we got busy, so I'm probably going to have extra hours this week. I need the pay, so not going to complain.

Oh, and our friend Billy, after being in the hospital for two weeks, was back at breakfast today! He's looking good. Thanks for all your prayers for him.

That's about it from here. I am reading (a bit behind) but sending good thoughts for all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


Wonderful! I need to get a thesaurus so that I can get some better adjectives to describe Matthew's work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David has Andrew Zimmerman on the travel channel, and they are in Utica and the Erie Canal, makes me think of Daralene, Paula, and Caren. It's really neat scenery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth got excited by bubbles in the milk today. Bubble she said as she had breakfast. And then alter was saying bubble but we couldn't work out why :sm01: No bubbles we could see or anything that looked like ti. Vicky was there too and also thought she said bubbles. I was going to have Elizabeth tomorrow and had an SOS from Vicky this morning -was I still free and could I have Elizabeth for a while. Between E and insomnia she had had about 1 hours sleep. So had her for a few hours this morning. And then again tomorrow- but probably only from around 11.30 as I have something else on I was going to miss. But Vicky figured that as I had her for some of today she would keep her for the morning-assuming she sleeps tonight!


LOL! She probably likes the way the word feels when she says it, it's a fun word. 
I hope that Vicky doesn't have insomnia very often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5:03 AM. Even the kittens have given up on me and gone to bed. I'm headed that way. See you all tomorrow. Be kind to yourselves.


Wasn't it already tomorrow when you posted? LOL!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look at that face - could you refuse her anything? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's Marla's foster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


It turned out great and she's looking very happy with it. Caitlin is such a cutie pie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have the url for the sock kaye? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Crazy for sure, definitely different. I definitely want to see the end result.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone! I am still around, just not commenting much. I have just written a long post which has disappeared into the wherever. Oh pooh! Anyway, to make a long story short: full-time work is very challenging after 2 years of retirement and I am very tired (no surprise there!) Enjoying the contact with young people again but have to keep telling myself I cannot change the school culture in the short time I am at the school which has not had a teacher librarian for a long time so things are a bit of a mess. In a couple of days we have a 2 week break (I need it!) and then we come back for a 10 week term after which I am supposed to finish. Not much time to turn things around! But I will do my best in the short time I am there!
> 
> Not much happening with my knitting. Have some twiddle muffs to finish off and a couple of toys (a bunny and a teddy bear) to complete and I have just started a beanie, not to mention the blanket that is nearly finished!!! Never had UFO's until I joined KP!
> 
> ...


Lol, it is hard to go back to work after being away for so long. 
That sounds like a great way to spend Christmas, you DD is certainly getting well traveled. 
Hope all goes well for your DS's surgery, too bad he can't go with you to Canada, but at least his knee will be ready to go a lot sooner than expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She did. She called yesterday to tell us they had picked up the mail. Asked if she had fun and what she liked best. Yes. Playing and marshmallows!


Awe!! 
LOL!!! Go figure, I don't think there is a child anywhere that doesn't LOVE marshmallows.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Your yarn bowl is one of my favorites. It is a beauty. Each piece he makes has its own personality.


You are right. I think that the clay knows what it wants to be, just like wood does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I will fake a look


LOL!!! I had to do a double take when I read that to make sure it said what I thought it did. I do know what you meant to type though. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

checking it out. thanks. --- sam



machriste said:


> Great used books at www.abebooks.com.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't they grow in your " winter"? I'm assuming it's the heat of summer they won't tolerate


Might have grown in San Antonio's winter but David wasn't into broccoli then and I didn't think about it, but I think it gets too cold in Jynx's neck of the woods to live through the winter, they get cold enough to get snow, I don't think they get it really often but it does get colder up around Dallas. Jynx or Pammie can weigh in on how cold it gets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Pinterest the other night, the craziest way of making socks I've ever seen. That "bump" in the middle is the toe????


 :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as i am asleep they can do anything they want except trim my beard. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am hoping you can be well enough for the lithotripter (stone blaster) to blast the stone into a million pieces which you urinate out. Not fun, but better than an open surgery. Wine and Motrin sound like a good combination. Hope things go very well for you that the surgery can be performed.
> Loved Caitlin in her beautiful hooded cardi. It is a great pattern and a fantastic fit. Makes her look like a little angel.
> Fan, what beautiful cross stitch. Time, I think, to rest your eyes a bit. That is eye intensive work for sure.
> Checking on whether Fan and Julie have had their weather clear up a bit. A chilly fall day here and to be even colder tomorrow. A dozen tomatoes picked and ut on trays to be dried. I love vine ripened tomatoes, and must admit I have heavily indulged. Will have to slow down the tomato eating or suffer mouth sores from the acid.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, thank you very much re my picture. It's always exciting to see the framing after all the work put into them.
> It just highlights everything so nicely. Christmas is well and truly sorted now.
> 
> Lovely sweater for Caitlin, she looks nice and cosy for winter????
> ...


Oh no! Hope its sorted soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did the honey and cinnamon and feel so much better. I share that information with many people.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


Very interesting. Thank you for sharing. The sun sure was pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - appreciate it. there were a couple of shawls i was interested in. --- sam


Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's the link, Sam
> 
> http://intheloopknitting.com/outlander-inspired-knitting-patterns/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


Mmmmm I think you know what happens to all those pieces! Prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work matthew - you can feel him breathe. didn't mention at the time but your pottery is lovely - well done. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


Very nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just downloaded a couple of shawl patterns from Outlander knitted garments. They're easy to do in nice earthy colours so might need to take a trip to yarn store. What a pity lol!!


It's always a hardship to shop for yarn isn't it? :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is some information from Wikipedia on the Newfoundland dogs. It was very long so I edited a little out. They are from Newfoundland, Canada:
> 
> The Newfoundland dog is a large working dog. They can be either black, brown, or white-and-black (called Landseer). However, in Canada, the country of their origin, the only correct colours are either black or Landseer.[2] They were originally bred and used as a working dog for fishermen in the Dominion of Newfoundland (which is now part of Canada).[3][4] They are known for their giant size, intelligence, tremendous strength, calm dispositions, and loyalty. Newfoundland dogs excel at water rescue/lifesaving because of their muscular build, thick double coat, webbed feet, and innate swimming abilities.[5]
> 
> ...


Everything one would want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


Thank you for the pictures, they are so lovely and the personalities of Newfies is just great. A lovely day for dogs and water.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a cute little thing.


She really is, and at least with almost daily bathing, her skin is starting to look normal, she's using a medicated shampoo. And the pain meds seem to be doing some good, she goes back on Friday morning and they may keep her for x-rays and something else, but we'll see. The poor little thing, she is really a sweetie, the breed tends to be lovely anyway, personality wise, but considering what she's been through makes her even sweeter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't remind me. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Mmmmm I think you know what happens to all those pieces! Prayers


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's always a hardship to shop for yarn isn't it? :sm04:


The hard part is handing over the cash!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


If all this gets you back to better health, it's worth it in the long run. You need a "fund me" page. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - i think you would need to be an active person in order to keep your newfie happy. lots of walks and water for swimming. thanks for the info. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Here is some information from Wikipedia on the Newfoundland dogs. It was very long so I edited a little out. They are from Newfoundland, Canada:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Stayed with Ruth several hours this morning. She is more alert and PT was able to have her walk a small way in walker. I'm worried about hydration and meals. They are suppose to feed her meals but her entire breakfast was cold and uneaten at 8:30 a.m. Her IV is out and when I asked for water they brought in glass and set it on nightstand
> , I asked for swabs for her mouth as she has dry mouth from Parkinson's meds. The nurses are kind enough. But really, what happened to good old-fashioned nursing care, especially with several rooms with no patients? I lied about her age. Pat said she is 91, then I remembered going to her 90th bday!


I'm so glad that you and Pat are there for Ruth, goodness, they should be making sure she eats and stays hydrated. After a certain age, what's a year or so? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such a sweet looking dog! I bet that pup feels as if it just won the lottery now having a good home.


She's going to have a lovely personality once she's not in so much pain that she's just miserable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> According to Dianna's blog, she is 2 1/2 years older than Eddie. Eddie was June's oldest son. Dianna and her DH had a very rough weekend as they had 3 other friends /acquaintances pass this past weekend before getting notified that Eddie had passed away. Barb is taking it very hard. Barb is Eddie's sister. She is the daughter who lived with June.


I send my condolences to them. That's a lot all at once.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll start with hugs for all, especially for those who are fighting illness or sadness (or both, bless you, Evelyn).
> 
> DD#2 has asked me for an elephant! Since I'm in sewing mode, I have been looking at patterns...it's overwhelming (she has a very definite idea of what she wants). I don't have a printer, though, so am thinking on how to get around that. I don't even know if copy places even exist anymore or where I could go to print out a pdf file on the flash drive. Well, we'll see.
> 
> ...


If you find a PDF pattern that you like, go to the library and use their computer and print it. It will probably be around 20 cents per page. Or send me the link and I will print and snail mail it to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


They eyes look right at you, and make you feel like it's going to jump off the page.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe!!
> LOL!!! Go figure, I don't think there is a child anywhere that doesn't LOVE marshmallows.


Of course!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll start with hugs for all, especially for those who are fighting illness or sadness (or both, bless you, Evelyn).
> 
> DD#2 has asked me for an elephant! Since I'm in sewing mode, I have been looking at patterns...it's overwhelming (she has a very definite idea of what she wants). I don't have a printer, though, so am thinking on how to get around that. I don't even know if copy places even exist anymore or where I could go to print out a pdf file on the flash drive. Well, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Send me the pattern link to print out and send to you via mail, PM me and I'll send you my email. 
Great that they have it fixed and it's a day that works better. 
Thats wonderful, so glad that he's doing so much better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't remind me. lol --- sam


Like you said, they can do anything to you except cut your beard as long as you are asleep! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Wonderful! I need to get a thesaurus so that I can get some better adjectives to describe Matthew's work!


HAHA!!!! Me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> look at that face - could you refuse her anything? --- sam


Not within reason. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have the url for the sock kaye? --- sam


Bonnie found that on Pintrest I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> The hard part is handing over the cash!


LOL!! So true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whew, caught up once again. Now to just sit and knit, well should go to bed since I have to be up at 5:30am.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She really is, and at least with almost daily bathing, her skin is starting to look normal, she's using a medicated shampoo. And the pain meds seem to be doing some good, she goes back on Friday morning and they may keep her for x-rays and something else, but we'll see. The poor little thing, she is really a sweetie, the breed tends to be lovely anyway, personality wise, but considering what she's been through makes her even sweeter.


I'm so glad she's with Marla.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that you and Pat are there for Ruth, goodness, they should be making sure she eats and stays hydrated. After a certain age, what's a year or so? lol


That place sounds a lot like some I've seen. Family and friend visits are so important to advocate for the loved one. It helps keep the staff on notice too that people are there watching which helps everyone.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


It is really coming along! Beautiful drawing, Matthew.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hugs and healing energy sent your way. You know you are well loved and the Prayer Warriors are on this!
Daralene, hadn't thought of Newfie as bed warmer! Don't tempt me. Though have to say my two mini pins were the best hot water bottles ever!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that must have been some experience. Did she have anything to say about it?


She said it was a wonderful experience and admired her generosity. She also commented that she thought Florence must hear her singing as being in perfect pitch. She mentioned some in the class had trouble keeping from laughing. Ruth has wonderful stories of being in school with the likes of Leonard Cohen, Marlon Brando. I'll ask her for more stories tomorrow.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A wonderful black Newfie named Norman attended my daughter's outside wedding. Sporting a large red bow, he lay quietly at his owner's feet during the whole ceremony and was extremely well-behaved.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you find a PDF pattern that you like, go to the library and use their computer and print it. It will probably be around 20 cents per page. Or send me the link and I will print and snail mail it to you.


I forgot about the library! :sm12: That would probably work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it is easy.
> 
> What a small world it can be!


I forgot that Ruth went to high school of music and arts. Well not exactly, but it wasn't on my mind I was just talking to her about the movie as I knew she wanted to be an opera singer at one point. In fact, she was in an opera company in the East Bay region near San Francisco. But she chose art and is a wonderful artist. Help found our local Maturango Museum, the gallery there, and the docent program which brings art to all our schools. She loved doing programs that excited the children about art.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, loved reading about Newfies. Thank you. But I am one of those that could read about dogs, animals, nature all day long!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hugs and healing energy sent your way. You know you are well loved and the Prayer Warriors are on this!
> Daralene, hadn't thought of Newfie as bed warmer! Don't tempt me. Though have to say my two mini pins were the best hot water bottles ever!


Those are gorgeous dogs. DD has a Bernese (sp?) Mountain dog plushie that is about life size--took up the whole back seat of the car when we got it! I know even my dachshund at 9 pounds was a big heater, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, magnificent! Wow!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. I'm glad Marla fostered that sweetie. Betcha she will adopt her!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have the url for the sock kaye? --- sam


Here you go, Sam, I think this is what you wanted?

http://anastasiapollack.blogspot.ca/2014/07/crafts-with-anastasia-guest-author-and.html?m=1


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Bonnie found that on Pintrest I think.


I did but also found a tutorial there as well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That place sounds a lot like some I've seen. Family and friend visits are so important to advocate for the loved one. It helps keep the staff on notice too that people are there watching which helps everyone.


It's really important for family to be with people in the city hospitals here, not so much in small towns where people know all the families so care is more personal. I would never leave a very sick family member in Saskatoon alone. I sat with DH the entire 10 days he was on the ventilator, good thing I was on vacation when he decided to wreck himself????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


Oh my gosh that is beautiful Mathew, and I was completely wrong in my guess


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you go, Sam, I think this is what you wanted?
> 
> http://anastasiapollack.blogspot.ca/2014/07/crafts-with-anastasia-guest-author-and.html?m=1


I may just have to try that method; Margaret: are you with me?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's really important for family to be with people in the city hospitals here, not so much in small towns where people know all the families so care is more personal. I would never leave a very sick family member in Saskatoon alone. I sat with DH the entire 10 days he was on the ventilator, good thing I was on vacation when he decided to wreck himself????


I so agree. My HS classmates kid each other that we'll be back together again at the nursing home in our hometown. With a population of less than 1,000 people, word of any lack of care would travel quickly and we'd all be there to look after one another.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Loved the Newfoundland rescue pictures. What fantastic, loyal and smart dogs. Still doing simple "sit" with my adoptee though she knows when the time comes for our evening run.


Sounds like she is getting into a routine which is good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I had to do a double take when I read that to make sure it said what I thought it did. I do know what you meant to type though. lol


That one got past me , tablet and I have a game we play I type a sentence , it rearranges the words and I correct them , followed by some muttering


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


Many prayers for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971. 
Where did the years go?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must have misread my phone earlier- we have a lovely sunny day- but not especially warm. But it feels good. Waiting for the District Nurse, and by the looks of my legs it may well be the last time she needs to come.
> No word as yet, but at least I know they will text me.
> No sign of the builders so far this week- they will need a good settled High weather system to get things to dry out before the next inspection.
> Don't indulge too much on the tomatoes, Joyce!


It sounds excellent news that your legs are healing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Pinterest the other night, the craziest way of making socks I've ever seen. That "bump" in the middle is the toe????


It is very odd looking. Were you able to work out if there was a pattern? I've given up looking at Pinterest as most times I spend ages trying to find pattern- usually with no success. So I figure I far too many things to knit so won't waste time looking for yet more! Doesn't stop new one sjumping out at me and saying knit me though!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, thank you very much re my picture. It's always exciting to see the framing after all the work put into them.
> It just highlights everything so nicely. Christmas is well and truly sorted now.
> 
> Lovely sweater for Caitlin, she looks nice and cosy for winter????
> ...


I heard that- that would be a huge disruption indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, hugs and healing energy sent your way. You know you are well loved and the Prayer Warriors are on this!
> Daralene, hadn't thought of Newfie as bed warmer! Don't tempt me. Though have to say my two mini pins were the best hot water bottles ever!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Love the stories your friend has. Thank you for sharing and say hello to her from me. I wish her well and send her healing wishes across the miles.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> A wonderful black Newfie named Norman attended my daughter's outside wedding. Sporting a large red bow, he lay quietly at his owner's feet during the whole ceremony and was extremely well-behaved.


The perfect gentleman. If I had a farm I would love to have several of them and a room where they could come in and it would be just theirs for when I was out of the house or when they were too dirty. I have friends who have ridgebacks and that is what they have. The dog's room is big and comfy and has a doggie door and a lovely fenced in outdoor area for them. Perfect set up. They are the ones that have the champion dog and they mated her to the #1 dog and had some puppies that they showed on a camera like how they do with the eagles and puffins. The dogs are also in the regular house much of the time.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


What a perfect fit. She is adorable


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, loved reading about Newfies. Thank you. But I am one of those that could read about dogs, animals, nature all day long!


It was a little long. :sm02:

Thought it might be ok though since someone mentioned they had never heard of the breed. I couldn't get over the number of people that the dogs have saved that have been recorded. I imagine there are many that weren't kept record of too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wishing you all the very best for this Sam. Hope the Wine and Motrin work!


From me too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


WoooHooo. What a gorgeous couple!!! I sure remember hot pants and the skirts that were just as short with the boots.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> ....... Will have to slow down the tomato eating or suffer mouth sores from the acid.


I didn't know about that and it explains why my tongue gets "nippy" after eating a lot of tomatoes - especially the baby plum tomatoes, I could eat them like sweeties. Amazing what you learn on here! DH has got to the stage that when I come up with some interesting fact he'll say, "I know - you learnt it on the knitting thing!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> fan - do you have the url for the outlander knitted garments? somehow i deleted a whole line of windows - must have hit the red X by mistake. also gwen -
> if you would be so kind - the rat pattern again. thanks to you both. --- sam


Gwen's rat pattern is on page 32 and Fan's Outlander ones are on page 35, Sam.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


Cute couple!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I didn't see KayeJo's. I'll be looking for them.


The photo of Marla's fostered Chinese Crested dog is on page 51


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


Wonderful as usual! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> WoooHooo. What a gorgeous couple!!! I sure remember hot pants and the skirts that were just as short with the boots.


Thank you, what a hoot! I wore black Beatle boots with another hot pants outfit I had, it was purple and white with a big flower pattern.
This pic was taken in summer, at a wedding we went to. The brides family weren't amused at my inappropriate dress in church. What was I thinking? 
Stu bought it for me for Christmas and I wanted to show it off. Bad idea!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Cute couple!


Thank you. Yes those were the days of our young lives!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> evelyn - i want you to know we are all in your corner - you can come and lean on us whenever you need to for extra strength and prayers. sending you tons of healing energy. you might check with your doctor on the depression and inability to sleep. keep the faith - we are here for you 24/7. --- sam


Thank you Sam----and everyone. 
I try to not complain much as it annoys me. I do have something from the doc to help with sleep but I hate taking it most of the time. I have an appointment with my GP coming up so will speak with her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I didn't know about that and it explains why my tongue gets "nippy" after eating a lot of tomatoes - especially the baby plum tomatoes, I could eat them like sweeties. Amazing what you learn on here! DH has got to the stage that when I come up with some interesting fact he'll say, "I know - you learnt it on the knitting thing!"


Mine says " You have been reading the knitting Oracle again " ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I forgot that Ruth went to high school of music and arts. Well not exactly, but it wasn't on my mind I was just talking to her about the movie as I knew she wanted to be an opera singer at one point. In fact, she was in an opera company in the East Bay region near San Francisco. But she chose art and is a wonderful artist. Help found our local Maturango Museum, the gallery there, and the docent program which brings art to all our schools. She loved doing programs that excited the children about art.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It sounds excellent news that your legs are healing.


I spoke a little early- some of the blisters have reformed- darn it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


You will pee out the blasted stone. Hoping they do it when planned and that it all goes smoothly- it should do but of course is complicated by your other health issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what have you that is 40 years old - you have to finish it now so you can show us. --- sam


A crocheted doilly- might even be small table cloth size. It is round and the table we will have is round so have been thinking of finishing it (well the table is an extension table and the smallest size is circular and I think that is what we use most of the time). Bought the cotton with money from my 21st!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She probably likes the way the word feels when she says it, it's a fun word.
> I hope that Vicky doesn't have insomnia very often.


Well they all slept well last night. Not sure how tonight will go- Elizabeth resisted sleeping so we went for a walk. Well it took 70 minutes for her to sleep- I was about to give up and head home again. And then woke up really upset, feel asleep again for awhile in my arms. Finally woke up and cheered up. Watched some videos of her and one of them I was speaking she. She turned round and excitedly poked my in the tummy as if to say thats you. Showed her photos of herself as a baby and she looked like she was trying to work out how it could be her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes. She went Thursday and Friday. Teachers had to distract her with puzzles. She really wanted mom to stay. The first day she did every puzzle they had out. Friday the teacher asked her to help pick out more puzzles! She says school was good when you ask. Says she had fun.


Good to hear. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No sun for you Cathy as he is back here thank goodness , had a week of at least 2 or more really heavy torrential downpours a day .managed to get all the grass cut and hopefully all the rest of the laundry washed and dry too as according to the weatherman we are back to rain tomorrow


We had the sun today....LOL. It was a nice day about 19c, tomorrow to be nice also. Sorry Sonja we have to share now till you head into Winter and us into Summer....LOL :sm17:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


You looked mighty good in them too. I wore an outfit like that to my future in laws' house and they were none too happy as they let DH know after he took me home. Indeed, where have the years gone?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure, I am knitting anyway, but always with rests in between.
> 
> Your weather is really closing in. Guess what? We've got a forecast of rain again!


You still have rain! Goodness you will need an ark. :sm19: I hope it eases off and then the builders can get with the granny flat also., and you might be able to get and about for walks etc a bit more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's Marla's foster.


Aww, cute. I hope she is doing better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing....those dog are truly amazing and gorgeous too. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> If it gets you feeling better, I hope it works. Sending good vibes.


RE Sam..... and ditto from me... I hope it all goes very smoothly for you. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I may just have to try that method; Margaret: are you with me?


Why not? Looks easy knitting. Not sure that I would want all that seaming on socks but willing to try them-for a child anyway so not such an issue either. Sure look interesting so would get some comments from my knitting groups.
Edit- even figured out a yarn I have enough of to do them with! Weighed it yesterday and thought not quite enough for an adult sock but too much to use as scrap yarn. So now do these and then should have stuff left for scrap yarn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must have misread my phone earlier- we have a lovely sunny day- but not especially warm. But it feels good. Waiting for the District Nurse, and by the looks of my legs it may well be the last time she needs to come.
> No word as yet, but at least I know they will text me.
> No sign of the builders so far this week- they will need a good settled High weather system to get things to dry out before the next inspection.
> Don't indulge too much on the tomatoes, Joyce!


Good to hear no rain! I am glad your legs are seeming to be improving... yay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why not? Looks easy knitting. Not sure that I would want all that seaming on socks but willing to try them-for a child anyway so not such an issue either. Sure look interesting so would get some comments from my knitting groups.
> Edit- even figured out a yarn I have enough of to do them with! Weighed it yesterday and thought not quite enough for an adult sock but too much to use as scrap yarn. So now do these and then should have stuff left for scrap yarn.


Yea; I'll check my stash. I'm always looking for some challenges.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea; I'll check my stash. I'm always looking for some challenges.


Might aim to start next week- will soon have the last of the baby things done- which will be first them or the baby? Once I know what it is I will do more but no rush as going into summer here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am up to page 60 but need to go to sleep. Take care Sam and everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well they all slept well last night. Not sure how tonight will go- Elizabeth resisted sleeping so we went for a walk. Well it took 70 minutes for her to sleep- I was about to give up and head home again. And then woke up really upset, feel asleep again for awhile in my arms. Finally woke up and cheered up. Watched some videos of her and one of them I was speaking she. She turned round and excitedly poked my in the tummy as if to say thats you. Showed her photos of herself as a baby and she looked like she was trying to work out how it could be her.


I remember trying to explain to mine that Grandma is my mother like I am their mother. Took them a while to realize how that worked. :sm01:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


Cute picture. I remember those well, even sewed some????????not that I would be caught dead in them now????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is very odd looking. Were you able to work out if there was a pattern? I've given up looking at Pinterest as most times I spend ages trying to find pattern- usually with no success. So I figure I far too many things to knit so won't waste time looking for yet more! Doesn't stop new one sjumping out at me and saying knit me though!


I don't spend much time looking there for the same reason but do look at quit patterns sometimes as often you can figure them out without a pattern. I did post the pattern for the socks, it happened to be right next to the picture


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The perfect gentleman. If I had a farm I would love to have several of them and a room where they could come in and it would be just theirs for when I was out of the house or when they were too dirty. I have friends who have ridgebacks and that is what they have. The dog's room is big and comfy and has a doggie door and a lovely fenced in outdoor area for them. Perfect set up. They are the ones that have the champion dog and they mated her to the #1 dog and had some puppies that they showed on a camera like how they do with the eagles and puffins. The dogs are also in the regular house much of the time.


I can't imagine having several large dogs in the house. Kimber makes more than enough mess for me???? Having a special room for them sounds perfect.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't know about that and it explains why my tongue gets "nippy" after eating a lot of tomatoes - especially the baby plum tomatoes, I could eat them like sweeties. Amazing what you learn on here! DH has got to the stage that when I come up with some interesting fact he'll say, "I know - you learnt it on the knitting thing!"


????????my DH just rolls his eyes at me????

I have the problem every fall as to me those cherry tomatoes are like candy, I leave a girl bowl on the cupboard & eat a few every time I walk by. The GKs are the same. This year not so many, just wasn't the best year for them but still had a wash basin full


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you Sam----and everyone.
> I try to not complain much as it annoys me. I do have something from the doc to help with sleep but I hate taking it most of the time. I have an appointment with my GP coming up so will speak with her.


Have you tried any of the teas that are supposed to help? Might be worth a try & better & less expensive than pills


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine says " You have been reading the knitting Oracle again " ????


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree (a regular here) Joined: Jan 27, 2011 Posts: 21836 Feedback: 0/0.0% Loc: Mount Prospect, Illinois

darowil wrote:
Why not? Looks easy knitting. Not sure that I would want all that seaming on socks but willing to try them-for a child anyway so not such an issue either. Sure look interesting so would get some comments from my knitting groups.
Edit- even figured out a yarn I have enough of to do them with! Weighed it yesterday and thought not quite enough for an adult sock but too much to use as scrap yarn. So now do these and then should have stuff left for scrap yarn.


Yea; I'll check my stash. I'm always looking for some challenges.


Looks like I may have started something ???? I'll be interested to hear the comments
I'm not sure I'd like all the seams & I know I wouldn't like doing the heel twice- once for the toe & once for the heel as it's done the same


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen crocheted socks made that way also--I think I would find the seams bothersome--I don't even like having a pattern on the foot of my socks (I'm like the Princess and the Pea with things in my shoes; I can't even stand a grain of sand, LOL). But I am curious to see how it goes for those adventurous enough to try!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke a little early- some of the blisters have reformed- darn it!


 :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You still have rain! Goodness you will need an ark. :sm19: I hope it eases off and then the builders can get with the granny flat also., and you might be able to get and about for walks etc a bit more.


I had made a mistake- yesterday was quite sunny and mild- but I had to wait in, first for the District Nurse, and then for the Occupational Therapist- but that was helpful because she got the booster for my comfy chair realigned, so the chair won't fall off. And then I had a further three people call in- so it was not a day for getting out of the house.
I hope today to get out, dodging showers, to do the little bit of shopping I would like to get done.
The forecast is still cloudy, to rain, to thunder!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear no rain! I am glad your legs are seeming to be improving... yay.


Thanks Cathy! :sm24: Just two blisters have appeared back, but fortunately they are not getting rubbed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking my spot on page 64.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, this is a noisy busy morn, i have a tree trimming service here to take care of several trees and problem limbs in my yard. $600. worth, but they will take all the "stuff" out of my yard. i have several problem limbs that could be problems in ice for me and my neighbors, since they are on my land. also my wooden privacy fence is in jeopardy in back yard. 
this wk, is one of the most humid we have had all summer, yuk, hate to sweat. come on fall.
I just went to a yard sale and got 3 boxes that match one big one i have already, love them for storing stuff, these will be good for my paints. OK, gotta get to the church to finish mopping floors there, will be catching up on everyone's doings. later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> wow, this is a noisy busy morn, i have a tree trimming service here to take care of several trees and problem limbs in my yard. $600. worth, but they will take all the "stuff" out of my yard. i have several problem limbs that could be problems in ice for me and my neighbors, since they are on my land. also my wooden privacy fence is in jeopardy in back yard.
> this wk, is one of the most humid we have had all summer, yuk, hate to sweat. come on fall.
> I just went to a yard sale and got 3 boxes that match one big one i have already, love them for storing stuff, these will be good for my paints. OK, gotta get to the church to finish mopping floors there, will be catching up on everyone's doings. later


Looking forward to hearing from you again, Donna.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Not the same kind of retriever, but I had to show off my friend's new Golden Retriever.....meet 12 week old Harris! Isn't he gorgeous? You should see the size of his paws and the width of his legs - he is going to be a big boy!


what a beautiful boy Harris is, he looks exactly like my sisters dog, George, he is a high energy dog. when he gets got, he jumps in the pool to cool off and swims a bit, then walks out. funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


She looks darling in her new jacket.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You will pee out the blasted stone. Hoping they do it when planned and that it all goes smoothly- it should do but of course is complicated by your other health issues.


Yes, I had that done and then passed about 27 small pieces. When they do it you are numb so you don't feel it. Just make sure to have pain meds for when you pass out the pieces.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sorry you have formed more blisters.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone! I am still around, just not commenting much. I have just written a long post which has disappeared into the wherever. Oh pooh! Anyway, to make a long story short: full-time work is very challenging after 2 years of retirement and I am very tired (no surprise there!) Enjoying the contact with young people again but have to keep telling myself I cannot change the school culture in the short time I am at the school which has not had a teacher librarian for a long time so things are a bit of a mess. In a couple of days we have a 2 week break (I need it!) and then we come back for a 10 week term after which I am supposed to finish. Not much time to turn things around! But I will do my best in the short time I am there!
> 
> Not much happening with my knitting. Have some twiddle muffs to finish off and a couple of toys (a bunny and a teddy bear) to complete and I have just started a beanie, not to mention the blanket that is nearly finished!!! Never had UFO's until I joined KP!
> 
> ...


How wonderful that you are coming to Canada. I know you will enjoy the trip and will see some great sights with your DD. I am sorry that your son won't be able to join you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear from you- not surprising that you aren't getting much knitting done. Full time after 2 years away must be very draining.
> White Christmas for you then.
> My nephew is off to Canada (Ontario I think) to work at a ski resort.
> We have had quite a bit of nice weather- warm but also had rain.
> As for UFOs don't think I can blame KP- my oldest is 40 years old.


Glad to hear that another Aussie is coming to Canada.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, thank you very much re my picture. It's always exciting to see the framing after all the work put into them.
> It just highlights everything so nicely. Christmas is well and truly sorted now.
> 
> Lovely sweater for Caitlin, she looks nice and cosy for winter????
> ...


Hopefully they'll get the pipeline repaired quickly. I'm sure it will have a drastic effect on the whole area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's Marla's foster.


What a sweetie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I just downloaded a couple of shawl patterns from Outlander knitted garments. They're easy to do in nice earthy colours so might need to take a trip to yarn store. What a pity lol!!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


They are beautiful dogs. What a thrill it must have been watch their training. That is certainly a beautiful moon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just watching the news and Hurricane Maria has devastated Dominica and is presently attacking San Juan, Puerto Rico. It's expected to batter them for the next 24 hours. They haven't had a hurricane there in 70 years. No fatalities that I have heard but 900,000 are without power. I hope that everyone does stay safe. Mexico City had a 7.1 earthquake yesterday and at least 200 were killed. What is happening in our world!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks mindy - i will take a look there. if i was in seattle i would go to "twice told tales" where i could pick them up for$3.50 a title. i love that book used book store.
> can you believe it - defiance has no used book store. --- sam


That's a bargain if you can get them at that price. I don't have a used book store here either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Great used books at www.abebooks.com.


That is a really good site for used books. Sam, the prices are quite reasonable.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have you tried any of the teas that are supposed to help? Might be worth a try & better & less expensive than pills


Not lately but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke a little early- some of the blisters have reformed- darn it!


What a absolute pain.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


Mine were pink!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted to share his progress with you tonight. I am reading small bits of the tea party as I am working some longer days currently.


I missed this. I think it is brilliant :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


When my DH had a kidney stone and he was in the hospital, they gave him beer to drink hoping he would pass it. He did. I haven't heard that blasting it is painful. Hopefully you can pass it without too much difficulty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> According to Dianna's blog, she is 2 1/2 years older than Eddie. Eddie was June's oldest son. Dianna and her DH had a very rough weekend as they had 3 other friends /acquaintances pass this past weekend before getting notified that Eddie had passed away. Barb is taking it very hard. Barb is Eddie's sister. She is the daughter who lived with June.


That is so sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll start with hugs for all, especially for those who are fighting illness or sadness (or both, bless you, Evelyn).
> 
> DD#2 has asked me for an elephant! Since I'm in sewing mode, I have been looking at patterns...it's overwhelming (she has a very definite idea of what she wants). I don't have a printer, though, so am thinking on how to get around that. I don't even know if copy places even exist anymore or where I could go to print out a pdf file on the flash drive. Well, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Good news that Bub's eye surgery has been advanced. And also, for your friend Billy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


I do remember and had them too. You are a cute couple. I look in the mirror and wonder too where the years went.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, had a good giggle at my warped mind this morning when I realized I said Ruth was in class with Leonard COHEN! lord, Lordy, wherever did I get that? It was Leonard Bernstein. She'll love that you said hello, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had made a mistake- yesterday was quite sunny and mild- but I had to wait in, first for the District Nurse, and then for the Occupational Therapist- but that was helpful because she got the booster for my comfy chair realigned, so the chair won't fall off. And then I had a further three people call in- so it was not a day for getting out of the house.
> I hope today to get out, dodging showers, to do the little bit of shopping I would like to get done.
> The forecast is still cloudy, to rain, to thunder!


I hope you were able to get out today and that you didn't get wet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, what sweet stories about Elisabeth. Fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so I'm off to watch the Snow Birds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, you haven't mentioned earthquake so I assume you are ok as it was the South Island. Hope your daughter and family are ok.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi folks, Thank you re the photo of much younger us. 
We had a quake yesterday, it was around the top of the South Island. That area has had several quakes in the past year, with the big one in Kaikoura really causing damage. 
Our city of Auckland is very fortunate not to have sustained any quakes, but one never knows, it could happen , we live in a very volatile volcanic zone. 
Had a text from family in Fiji, they will be arriving back on time which is good. The fuel pipeline will be out of action at least another week.
We have school holidays starting next Friday so that's going to mess up many planned trips. News just in, the pipe itself is in good condition, but a digger cut it and that's what has caused the leak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sorry you have formed more blisters.


Oh well- not too many, thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a absolute pain.


Thanks, at least they've not burst overnight!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you were able to get out today and that you didn't get wet.


Unfortunately had a stream of visitors- so not able to get out yesterday- and of course today it is wet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, you haven't mentioned earthquake so I assume you are ok as it was the South Island. Hope your daughter and family are ok.


It was further south- two actually- neither of us has been affected, but thanks for your concern, Joy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I may just have to try that method; Margaret: are you with me?


I was thinking about doing it in October as one of the challenges that month is unusual construction, I think that this applies. lol

Just realized it's a children's size, so it won't do for a challenge, oh well, maybe one day for a child.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with. 
We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad. 
Now I just need to catch up with you all. 
Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing. 
CPS(child protective services) took her away from their mom when she was about 2 and David was 3, and mom signed over her rights so she was adopted out. David has had some serious anger about them leaving him and taking only his sister, I have to agree, how do you take one child that you have documented child abuse on(neglect I think) and leave the other child? Anyway, I need to not go down that road, the whole subject gets me riled up. But, she finally got into contact with their younger brother, who David grew up with, and he passed on to get in touch with me via FB, so there we go, now to see how it goes, she's so excited and I know David in his very reserved way, is very excited. 
Fingers crossed that they develop a wonderful brother/sister relationship, he had never forgotten her, even remembered that her birthday was close to his. I know his mom never talked about her to him, she was a piece of work, and we don't really talk about her anymore, David has moved on and pretty much forgiven her, it took some time though to work through it all, it was much easier on him after she died when he was 17, sad to say.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> She said it was a wonderful experience and admired her generosity. She also commented that she thought Florence must hear her singing as being in perfect pitch. She mentioned some in the class had trouble keeping from laughing. Ruth has wonderful stories of being in school with the likes of Leonard Cohen, Marlon Brando. I'll ask her for more stories tomorrow.


It would be wonderful to sit and just listen to her tell stories from her life, it sounds fabulously interesting. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I forgot about the library! :sm12: That would probably work.


Me too. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I forgot that Ruth went to high school of music and arts. Well not exactly, but it wasn't on my mind I was just talking to her about the movie as I knew she wanted to be an opera singer at one point. In fact, she was in an opera company in the East Bay region near San Francisco. But she chose art and is a wonderful artist. Help found our local Maturango Museum, the gallery there, and the docent program which brings art to all our schools. She loved doing programs that excited the children about art.


Sounds like an amazing woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. I'm glad Marla fostered that sweetie. Betcha she will adopt her!


LOL! That's what I said, but she says no, she doesn't need anymore permanent dogs right now (she only has 5), but she may be fostering her for the rest of her life. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That one got past me , tablet and I have a game we play I type a sentence , it rearranges the words and I correct them , followed by some muttering


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


Great looking couple, you're just missing the muscle car and it'd be the perfect 1971 photo. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well they all slept well last night. Not sure how tonight will go- Elizabeth resisted sleeping so we went for a walk. Well it took 70 minutes for her to sleep- I was about to give up and head home again. And then woke up really upset, feel asleep again for awhile in my arms. Finally woke up and cheered up. Watched some videos of her and one of them I was speaking she. She turned round and excitedly poked my in the tummy as if to say thats you. Showed her photos of herself as a baby and she looked like she was trying to work out how it could be her.


Very good that they slept. 
Lol! They are an adventure to be around at that age, everything is new and a wonder, and it's refreshing to look at the world through their eyes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww, cute. I hope she is doing better.


Marla said she didn't scream this morning when she went outside, but she doesn't know if that's because the meds are working or if it's because she didn't poop, it was too dark out at 5:30am to tell. 
But her skin is much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute picture. I remember those well, even sewed some????????not that I would be caught dead in them now????????


But Bonnie, why ever not? LOL!! besides the fact that coming winter you'd freeze your arse off. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great looking couple, you're just missing the muscle car and it'd be the perfect 1971 photo. :sm04:


Thank you, mmm maybe there was a muscle car, so long ago can't remember! 
Stus comment when he saw it again, you had legs upto your bum, then they got cheeky lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, mmm maybe there was a muscle car, so long ago can't remember!
> Stus comment when he saw it again, you had legs upto your bum, then they got cheeky lol!!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with.
> We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad.
> Now I just need to catch up with you all.
> Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing.
> ...


I hope it all works out! Some things are very hard to understand.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It would be wonderful to sit and just listen to her tell stories from her life, it sounds fabulously interesting. :sm24:


It is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you bonnie - have you ever knit a sock like that? i think it would be fun to try. have the directions copied into a word document so i will always have it. really appreciate it bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you go, Sam, I think this is what you wanted?
> 
> http://anastasiapollack.blogspot.ca/2014/07/crafts-with-anastasia-guest-author-and.html?m=1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good - if i run into trouble i'll come to you. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I may just have to try that method; Margaret: are you with me?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture fan. did you ever see Liberace in hid hot pants, white socks with stars on them - came just below the knee - and this shoes were red, white and blue and they sparkled. he put on quite a show and laughed all the way to the bank. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thought you might like a giggle, remember when hot pants were all in fashion? This is me and Stu aged 23 in 1971.
> Where did the years go?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here margaret - http://anastasiapollack.blogspot.ca/2014/07/crafts-with-anastasia-guest-author-and.html?m=1 --- sam



darowil said:


> It is very odd looking. Were you able to work out if there was a pattern? I've given up looking at Pinterest as most times I spend ages trying to find pattern- usually with no success. So I figure I far too many things to knit so won't waste time looking for yet more! Doesn't stop new one sjumping out at me and saying knit me though!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> great picture fan. did you ever see Liberace in hid hot pants, white socks with stars on them - came just below the knee - and this shoes were red, white and blue and they sparkled. he put on quite a show and laughed all the way to the bank. --- sam


The mind boggles my friend, no never saw that but he certainly was flamboyant!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you kate - i'll look there right now. --- sam



KateB said:


> Gwen's rat pattern is on page 32 and Fan's Outlander ones are on page 35, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

while you are knitting the sox figure out how to do an adult sox please. --- sam



darowil said:


> Why not? Looks easy knitting. Not sure that I would want all that seaming on socks but willing to try them-for a child anyway so not such an issue either. Sure look interesting so would get some comments from my knitting groups.
> Edit- even figured out a yarn I have enough of to do them with! Weighed it yesterday and thought not quite enough for an adult sock but too much to use as scrap yarn. So now do these and then should have stuff left for scrap yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it all works out! Some things are very hard to understand.


Aint that the truth?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - one dr. appointment over - another one tomorrow with my heart dr. and then tuesday is the big day. actually not so very big if all goes the way it is supposed to. i for one will just be glad it is over.

heidi and i went to the pancake house here in defiance after seeing dr. shidyak - had eggs, ham (heidi had sausage links), hash browns and two pancakes that filled the plate. we were both stuffed when we were finished. i did not need any dinner.

getting sleepy - time for bed. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> well - one dr. appointment over - another one tomorrow with my heart dr. and then tuesday is the big day. actually not so very big if all goes the way it is supposed to. i for one will just be glad it is over.
> 
> heidi and i went to the pancake house here in defiance after seeing dr. shidyak - had eggs, ham (heidi had sausage links), hash browns and two pancakes that filled the plate. we were both stuffed when we were finished. i did not need any dinner.
> 
> getting sleepy - time for bed. --- sam


I will mark my calendar. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, you have to make sure when typing on the iPad or laptop computers that you keep only your finger tips touching the keypad. If your palms or any part of your arm are touching it must cause electrical problems. I have the same problem and I'm typing along and all of a sudden the words I'm typing are somewhere else and being typed in the center of other words. DH showed me that if I lift my arms and use only finger tips that doesn't happen. Hope that helps. I still have it happen when I forget.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - one dr. appointment over - another one tomorrow with my heart dr. and then tuesday is the big day. actually not so very big if all goes the way it is supposed to. i for one will just be glad it is over.
> 
> heidi and i went to the pancake house here in defiance after seeing dr. shidyak - had eggs, ham (heidi had sausage links), hash browns and two pancakes that filled the plate. we were both stuffed when we were finished. i did not need any dinner.
> 
> getting sleepy - time for bed. --- sam


I agree, it will be good for you to have it over with and hopefully feel much better and have a bit more energy. 
Sounds like a great meal with a good amount of much needed calories.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with.
> We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad.
> Now I just need to catch up with you all.
> Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing.
> ...


My heart goes out to David. I'm sure that was very difficult when his sister left. Hopefully, they will be able to form a relationship.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My heart goes out to David. I'm sure that was very difficult when his sister left. Hopefully, they will be able to form a relationship.


He finally just called her, less than a minute ago, he's kind of scared so was procrastinating, finally said "well, it's not going to get any easier" and called her. lol, I told him, I know exactly what he was feeling, I had that with my older brother, it is nerve wracking the first time making contact, but you just have to bite the bullet and go for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking about doing it in October as one of the challenges that month is unusual construction, I think that this applies. lol
> 
> Just realized it's a children's size, so it won't do for a challenge, oh well, maybe one day for a child.


I think it would be pretty easy to enlarge to adult size, just use the regular number of stitches & divide proportionally


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with.
> We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad.
> Now I just need to catch up with you all.
> Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing.
> ...


Nice the sister wants to establish contact. Does she live close enough to get together? Hope all works out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But Bonnie, why ever not? LOL!! besides the fact that coming winter you'd freeze your arse off. lol


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, mmm maybe there was a muscle car, so long ago can't remember!
> Stus comment when he saw it again, you had legs upto your bum, then they got cheeky lol!!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you bonnie - have you ever knit a sock like that? i think it would be fun to try. have the directions copied into a word document so i will always have it. really appreciate it bonnie. --- sam


No problem & no I haven't tried it, just thought it was interesting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> great picture fan. did you ever see Liberace in hid hot pants, white socks with stars on them - came just below the knee - and this shoes were red, white and blue and they sparkled. he put on quite a show and laughed all the way to the bank. --- sam


That sounds like quite a sight


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He finally just called her, less than a minute ago, he's kind of scared so was procrastinating, finally said "well, it's not going to get any easier" and called her. lol, I told him, I know exactly what he was feeling, I had that with my older brother, it is nerve wracking the first time making contact, but you just have to bite the bullet and go for it.


So proud of him and hope he had a good conversation with his sister.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> while you are knitting the sox figure out how to do an adult sox please. --- sam


I think you should be able to just use the regular number if stitches fir adult sock & divide them proportionately. Anyone else agree?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope this comes through! Thanks, Sam. I had not remembered this.

https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=6ybDWYPUCMLZjwSOlI7wAQ&q=photo+of+liberace+in+hot+pants&oq=photo+of+Lubersce+in+hot+pants&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.30i10k1.1873.24461.0.26824.47.44.3.6.6.0.333.4437.24j17j1j1.44.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-hp..0.44.3972.0..0j0i131k1j0i131i10k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1j33i22i29i30k1j33i160k1j0i13k1j0i13i30k1j0i13i10i30k1j33i21k1.62.Y64lcXHn4R8#imgrc=gdvY6CMoC7pwoM:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking about doing it in October as one of the challenges that month is unusual construction, I think that this applies. lol
> 
> Just realized it's a children's size, so it won't do for a challenge, oh well, maybe one day for a child.


From a quick look I don't think it will be hard to adjust. Just cast on your normal number of stitches and work until the length you want you leg. put 1/4 of the stitches on hold, work the next 1/2 and put the last 1/4 on hold. Work the middle half of stitches until length for foot and do a short row heel. Work again until the same length and do another heel and put together.
I'll just do the size she says (after all it will fit E soon) and see what I think- and then might try my own suggestion above.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope the appointments & the "blasting" goes well & once done you get feeling 100% again

I went to Lloydminster today & ended up staying much longer than planned as DH brought DSs truck over for some work & wanted me to stay so he had wheels until the truck was done. I'm pooped.

The GKs arrived just after I got home & I've got them off to bed & I feel about ready for bed too as DS called at 7:00 this morning & woke he up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope this comes through! Thanks, Sam. I had not remembered this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=6ybDWYPUCMLZjwSOlI7wAQ&q=photo+of+liberace+in+hot+pants&oq=photo+of+Lubersce+in+hot+pants&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.30i10k1.1873.24461.0.26824.47.44.3.6.6.0.333.4437.24j17j1j1.44.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-hp..0.44.3972.0..0j0i131k1j0i131i10k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1j33i22i29i30k1j33i160k1j0i13k1j0i13i30k1j0i13i10i30k1j33i21k1.62.Y64lcXHn4R8#imgrc=gdvY6CMoC7pwoM:


????????that's just all bad


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice the sister wants to establish contact. Does she live close enough to get together? Hope all works out


Dallas, Texas. 
They are still talking. We will probably go through Dallas to go to SA next summer. If we do that I have to catch up with Jynx and Pammie. :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My heart goes out to David. I'm sure that was very difficult when his sister left. Hopefully, they will be able to form a relationship.


Well said Pammie.

A difficult life, I'm glad he has you and Marla.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with.
> We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad.
> Now I just need to catch up with you all.
> Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing.
> ...


How exciting it will be to catch up. Wonder how they will get on? It does make you wonder why leave one and not the other. At times it is only one child being abused in whatever way but it doesn't sound like it was the case here. And surely they would realise the need to at least keep a close on any other children? 
Mind you I would hate to work in this field. You do the wrong thing taking a child from their parent/s or you do the wrong leaving them. What terrible decisions to need to make either way. And the ones we hear about are when they get it wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> while you are knitting the sox figure out how to do an adult sox please. --- sam


I think I just did! Of course won't know if it works till I actually to try it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with.
> We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad.
> Now I just need to catch up with you all.
> Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing.
> ...


I hope all goes as well as David hopes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - one dr. appointment over - another one tomorrow with my heart dr. and then tuesday is the big day. actually not so very big if all goes the way it is supposed to. i for one will just be glad it is over.
> 
> heidi and i went to the pancake house here in defiance after seeing dr. shidyak - had eggs, ham (heidi had sausage links), hash browns and two pancakes that filled the plate. we were both stuffed when we were finished. i did not need any dinner.
> 
> getting sleepy - time for bed. --- sam


Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you should be able to just use the regular number if stitches fir adult sock & divide them proportionately. Anyone else agree?


Well we are clearly on the same track- don't see it won't work.
It's like some of the different constructions that you just can't see what is happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So proud of him and hope he had a good conversation with his sister.


They just got off the phone, I was texting back and forth with her while she was talking to David. lol 
I think they are going to have a wonderful relationship by the sounds of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> From a quick look I don't think it will be hard to adjust. Just cast on your normal number of stitches and work until the length you want you leg. put 1/4 of the stitches on hold, work the next 1/2 and put the last 1/4 on hold. Work the middle half of stitches until length for foot and do a heel. Work again until the same length and do another heel and put together.
> I'll just do the size she says (after all it will fit E soon) and see what I think- and then might try my own suggestion above.


True, I may try that. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope this comes through! Thanks, Sam. I had not remembered this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=6ybDWYPUCMLZjwSOlI7wAQ&q=photo+of+liberace+in+hot+pants&oq=photo+of+Lubersce+in+hot+pants&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.30i10k1.1873.24461.0.26824.47.44.3.6.6.0.333.4437.24j17j1j1.44.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-hp..0.44.3972.0..0j0i131k1j0i131i10k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1j33i22i29i30k1j33i160k1j0i13k1j0i13i30k1j0i13i10i30k1j33i21k1.62.Y64lcXHn4R8#imgrc=gdvY6CMoC7pwoM:


Well... couldn't miss him that's for sure


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well said Pammie.
> 
> A difficult life, I'm glad he has you and Marla.


He had a really rough life, they should have taken them both but he was eating and his sister wasn't. Oh well, water under the bridge now I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


That's interesting with the zipper in the back. Does the hood have something at the back to do it up or does the baby's head get put in like a neck?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He had a really rough life, they should have taken them both but he was eating and his sister wasn't. Oh well, water under the bridge now I guess.


And they would have seen that he was OK weight wise and figured he was OK I guess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How exciting it will be to catch up. Wonder how they will get on? It does make you wonder why leave one and not the other. At times it is only one child being abused in whatever way but it doesn't sound like it was the case here. And surely they would realise the need to at least keep a close on any other children?
> Mind you I would hate to work in this field. You do the wrong thing taking a child from their parent/s or you do the wrong leaving them. What terrible decisions to need to make either way. And the ones we hear about are when they get it wrong.


Yes, they don't usually take one and leave the other, so I don't know what was with that. 
He'd like to find out info about their dad, but doesn't have anyone left really to ask, his grandma has dementia, so not much help there, but then he didn't ask her last year when he saw her either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope all goes as well as David hopes.


Thank you, I asked him if he was glad he made the call, "I don't know". lolol
Only David, I can tell he's glad, I think he's afraid that she won't want to talk to him again though, he really has a bit of a insecure streak there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Latest sock I'm coming up with while waiting for the next clue on my mystery socks. I named these "In Between Socks". Lol
I'm working on the heel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


That's lovely, I like the zipper in the back idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And they would have seen that he was OK weight wise and figured he was OK I guess.


Yes, and of course every time after that that CPS came looking, she up and moved them to another county in the same area, otherwise she'd have lost David and Justin too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope this comes through! Thanks, Sam. I had not remembered this.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?source=hp&ei=6ybDWYPUCMLZjwSOlI7wAQ&q=photo+of+liberace+in+hot+pants&oq=photo+of+Lubersce+in+hot+pants&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.0.30i10k1.1873.24461.0.26824.47.44.3.6.6.0.333.4437.24j17j1j1.44.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-hp..0.44.3972.0..0j0i131k1j0i131i10k1j0i22i30k1j0i22i10i30k1j33i22i29i30k1j33i160k1j0i13k1j0i13i30k1j0i13i10i30k1j33i21k1.62.Y64lcXHn4R8#imgrc=gdvY6CMoC7pwoM:


Oh boy what a sight for sore eyes, and not in a good way either!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy what a sight for sore eyes, and not in a good way either!


 :sm23:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy what a sight for sore eyes, and not in a good way either!


There are just some things that you just can't un-see! He was a showman for sure!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He finally just called her, less than a minute ago, he's kind of scared so was procrastinating, finally said "well, it's not going to get any easier" and called her. lol, I told him, I know exactly what he was feeling, I had that with my older brother, it is nerve wracking the first time making contact, but you just have to bite the bullet and go for it.


It will be awkward at first, but hopefully it will be easier as time goes by. Does David have a relationship with his brother? I hope you do come through Dallas! Jynx and I will be so excited!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone happen to know how long it takes to get yarn from Love Knitting to US? I'm thinking of ordering some, but don't want it to take too long. I guess Amazon has spoiled me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It will be awkward at first, but hopefully it will be easier as time goes by. Does David have a relationship with his brother? I hope you do come through Dallas! Jynx and I will be so excited!


Oh yes, he and Justin talk at least once a week, they are totally different types of people though, Justin doesn't have a lot of common sense but is extremely outgoing and a workaholic, David is quite shy, has more than his fair share of common sense and works because he has to. lol 
David and Christina have the same dad, Justin has a different dad. 
She has pictures of them as kids and sent one, will send more tomorrow, David didn't have any.

If we make it up there I'll make sure you are both going to be in town before choosing dates.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> well - one dr. appointment over - another one tomorrow with my heart dr. and then tuesday is the big day. actually not so very big if all goes the way it is supposed to. i for one will just be glad it is over.
> 
> heidi and i went to the pancake house here in defiance after seeing dr. shidyak - had eggs, ham (heidi had sausage links), hash browns and two pancakes that filled the plate. we were both stuffed when we were finished. i did not need any dinner.
> 
> getting sleepy - time for bed. --- sam


Not surprising you were stuffed eating all that , hope you are now having a good nights sleep, good luck for Tuesday and when it's over and done with you will feel loads better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, you have to make sure when typing on the iPad or laptop computers that you keep only your finger tips touching the keypad. If your palms or any part of your arm are touching it must cause electrical problems. I have the same problem and I'm typing along and all of a sudden the words I'm typing are somewhere else and being typed in the center of other words. DH showed me that if I lift my arms and use only finger tips that doesn't happen. Hope that helps. I still have it happen when I forget.


Thank you Daralene I'll try to remember that as sometimes my palm of the hand that holds tablet does touch the screen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> He finally just called her, less than a minute ago, he's kind of scared so was procrastinating, finally said "well, it's not going to get any easier" and called her. lol, I told him, I know exactly what he was feeling, I had that with my older brother, it is nerve wracking the first time making contact, but you just have to bite the bullet and go for it.


Good for David , hopefully he and his sister can become firm friends and get to meet one another


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


It's lovely Tami , is it easy to sew zips in knitted items ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke a little early- some of the blisters have reformed- darn it!


 :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


I like that and the zipper in the back.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


Really nice! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy what a sight for sore eyes, and not in a good way either!


Or, sight to make sore eyes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Tami , is it easy to sew zips in knitted items ?


Oh oh .... I feel another project coming for our Sonja! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had made a mistake- yesterday was quite sunny and mild- but I had to wait in, first for the District Nurse, and then for the Occupational Therapist- but that was helpful because she got the booster for my comfy chair realigned, so the chair won't fall off. And then I had a further three people call in- so it was not a day for getting out of the house.
> I hope today to get out, dodging showers, to do the little bit of shopping I would like to get done.
> The forecast is still cloudy, to rain, to thunder!


I hope the weather was fine for you today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh oh .... I feel another project coming for our Sonja! :sm09:


I need an off switch , I've got 2 more hat and booties sets on the go , 1 coat , 1 romper to go with the Santa hat and booties an idea for another romper and I want to knit some more Christmas pillows , and that does not include that I have been asked to knit the snowman hat and booties for 2 people , couldn't say no as one young woman stood there looking at me from behind a great big 9 month tummy , due any day now


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm just watching the news and Hurricane Maria has devastated Dominica and is presently attacking San Juan, Puerto Rico. It's expected to batter them for the next 24 hours. They haven't had a hurricane there in 70 years. No fatalities that I have heard but 900,000 are without power. I hope that everyone does stay safe. Mexico City had a 7.1 earthquake yesterday and at least 200 were killed. What is happening in our world!


Terrible weather events happening. :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably won't be back on until bedtime (I know, blue light, no sleeping, but I like ending my day with you lot!) as I'm going out for the day with "the girls". We're starting out with lunch at the garden centre, and no doubt a quick mooch round there, then up to Katie's caravan for afternoon tea and a blether, finishing off with dinner in a hotel down the road. I'm looking forward to it and better get a move on as Anne's arriving here in about an hour. Play nicely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, sight to make sore eyes.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with.
> We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad.
> Now I just need to catch up with you all.
> Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing.
> ...


That must have been a lot for him to deal with. He must have a strong and forgiving nature. I do hope the new relationship with his sister works out.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you, mmm maybe there was a muscle car, so long ago can't remember!
> Stus comment when he saw it again, you had legs upto your bum, then they got cheeky lol!!


He was is quite right :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, lovely baby sweater. Love the soft blue color.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> He finally just called her, less than a minute ago, he's kind of scared so was procrastinating, finally said "well, it's not going to get any easier" and called her. lol, I told him, I know exactly what he was feeling, I had that with my older brother, it is nerve wracking the first time making contact, but you just have to bite the bullet and go for it.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> They just got off the phone, I was texting back and forth with her while she was talking to David. lol
> I think they are going to have a wonderful relationship by the sounds of it.


That is brilliant. I am so happy for him and you, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


Very pretty it is too :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Latest sock I'm coming up with while waiting for the next clue on my mystery socks. I named these "In Between Socks". Lol
> I'm working on the heel.


It is lovely. The colours are very appealing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Probably won't be back on until bedtime (I know, blue light, no sleeping, but I like ending my day with you lot!) as I'm going out for the day with "the girls". We're starting out with lunch at the garden centre, and no doubt a quick mooch round there, then up to Katie's caravan for afternoon tea and a blether, finishing off with dinner in a hotel down the road. I'm looking forward to it and better get a move on as Anne's arriving here in about an hour. Play nicely!


That sounds a wonderful day :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caitlin in her new jacket!


PERFECTION!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope the weather was fine for you today.


Thanks Cathy- it was rather cloudy, showers tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Does anyone happen to know how long it takes to get yarn from Love Knitting to US? I'm thinking of ordering some, but don't want it to take too long. I guess Amazon has spoiled me!


They have been quite speedy with me, got my yarn in about 5-7 days. They also have a store in the USA that can send it to you if the particular yarn you have ordered is already in that store. I got their cotton glace and it was really nice yarn. Hope yours comes quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I had our 7 week appointment with the Naturopath, I'm doing good and staying on my diaplex and allergy tonic, Marla gets to go off of one of hers, but he is having her do a lymph node cleanse, to see if that helps with somethings she is dealing with.
> We didn't do much shopping today, we'll do that next Friday, but we did pop into Sams Club for Chuck Roast, and Calcium chews, and into Ross to see what they had for pets, found a jacket I may get for David, and we got a couple little things, bath scrubbies and stuff, but otherwise, we were back home by 1pm, so not bad.
> Now I just need to catch up with you all.
> Oh exciting news, we heard from David's younger sister today, well I heard from her, David is to call her when he comes back from fishing.
> ...


That is exciting news for David and his sister, I hope they manage to meet up. I hope it goes well for them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla said she didn't scream this morning when she went outside, but she doesn't know if that's because the meds are working or if it's because she didn't poop, it was too dark out at 5:30am to tell.
> But her skin is much better.


Aww poor little thing must have been in horrendous pain, glad the pain is improving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome for them both. I can only imagine how difficult this was initially. So proud David made the call.


Poledra65 said:


> They just got off the phone, I was texting back and forth with her while she was talking to David. lol
> I think they are going to have a wonderful relationship by the sounds of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is amazing. I've never put a zipper in something knitted. Is it difficult or just as in sewing?



tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice colors!


Poledra65 said:


> Latest sock I'm coming up with while waiting for the next clue on my mystery socks. I named these "In Between Socks". Lol
> I'm working on the heel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Dallas, Texas.
> They are still talking. We will probably go through Dallas to go to SA next summer. If we do that I have to catch up with Jynx and Pammie. :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, caught up. Going to begin painting the living room today. Going slow so as not to overdo; maybe a wall a day. Of course have to do the cutting in first. Excited about doing it now that I feel so much better. DH said that maybe he will help me finish it up this weekend. Crossing my fingers he does! He will at least be helping me take down the curtains and a large heavy mirror when I get to those walls/windows. Ta-ta for now! TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They just got off the phone, I was texting back and forth with her while she was talking to David. lol
> I think they are going to have a wonderful relationship by the sounds of it.


Excellent news. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


 :sm24: Well done!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I need an off switch , I've got 2 more hat and booties sets on the go , 1 coat , 1 romper to go with the Santa hat and booties an idea for another romper and I want to knit some more Christmas pillows , and that does not include that I have been asked to knit the snowman hat and booties for 2 people , couldn't say no as one young woman stood there looking at me from behind a great big 9 month tummy , due any day now


Well you sure are going to be busy! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and of course every time after that that CPS came looking, she up and moved them to another county in the same area, otherwise she'd have lost David and Justin too.


Makes for a nice stable childhood that. Not.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up. Going to begin painting the living room today. Going slow so as not to overdo; maybe a wall a day. Of course have to do the cutting in first. Excited about doing it now that I feel so much better. DH said that maybe he will help me finish it up this weekend. Crossing my fingers he does! He will at least be helping me take down the curtains and a large heavy mirror when I get to those walls/windows. Ta-ta for now! TTYL


Great that you are better enough to do painting... enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or, sight to make sore eyes.


Now that is a good description of the outfits I must say!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo: I sure hope that there is a nice family reunion in Texas. I also believe that you are an amazing partner/wife/friend and influence in his life. I admire you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little thing must have been in horrendous pain, glad the pain is improving.


Oh my , ive just nearly choked on my coffee , , I read Kaye Jo s comment first thing this morning and thought she meant Marla , good job I didn't have time to comment ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my , ive just nearly choked on my coffee , , I read Kaye Jo s comment first thing this morning and thought she meant Marla , good job I didn't have time to comment ????


I thought the same on first reading and almost made a smart-ass comment, but caught myself. I'm betting that KayeJo, Marla and David will get a laugh or two about it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up. Going to begin painting the living room today. Going slow so as not to overdo; maybe a wall a day. Of course have to do the cutting in first. Excited about doing it now that I feel so much better. DH said that maybe he will help me finish it up this weekend. Crossing my fingers he does! He will at least be helping me take down the curtains and a large heavy mirror when I get to those walls/windows. Ta-ta for now! TTYL


Im so jealous Gwen, I've had the paint and made curtains and cushion covers all there ready since January, and unless I let my husband kill himself it won't be getting done any time soon , he says he wants to do it and that one wall needs 're skimmed , and apparently it will only take him a couple of days , we have been arguing about this on and off all year has it really needs doing , I've got to the stage were I told him ok he can do it and I will write I told you so on his grave , think we will be still waiting for it to get done next year


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my , ive just nearly choked on my coffee , , I read Kaye Jo s comment first thing this morning and thought she meant Marla , good job I didn't have time to comment ????


 :sm06: Well I hope that Marla doesnt go outside to poop! LOL :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's interesting with the zipper in the back. Does the hood have something at the back to do it up or does the baby's head get put in like a neck?


The hood is open in the back. The zipper goes all the way to the top of the hood. Lay the baby on its back put the sweater oh, hood and all. Pick the baby up and lay on your shoulder and zipper the zipper down.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Tami , is it easy to sew zips in knitted items ?


Thank you. If I pin it in very well I don't have much trouble. I use the zipper foot on my sewing machine. You can probably see it in by hand but I'm not very good at hand stitching.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh oh .... I feel another project coming for our Sonja! :sm09:


That could be arranged! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Probably won't be back on until bedtime (I know, blue light, no sleeping, but I like ending my day with you lot!) as I'm going out for the day with "the girls". We're starting out with lunch at the garden centre, and no doubt a quick mooch round there, then up to Katie's caravan for afternoon tea and a blether, finishing off with dinner in a hotel down the road. I'm looking forward to it and better get a move on as Anne's arriving here in about an hour. Play nicely!


Have a great day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is amazing. I've never put a zipper in something knitted. Is it difficult or just as in sewing?


It's not too bad. You have to pin it well and be very careful not to stretch it or catch the yarn in the sewing machine feet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up. Going to begin painting the living room today. Going slow so as not to overdo; maybe a wall a day. Of course have to do the cutting in first. Excited about doing it now that I feel so much better. DH said that maybe he will help me finish it up this weekend. Crossing my fingers he does! He will at least be helping me take down the curtains and a large heavy mirror when I get to those walls/windows. Ta-ta for now! TTYL


That will be a huge accomplishment! Take it slow. I'm sure you will be happy to have it done. Such refreshing sight to have a newly painted room. My whole house needs painted inside.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments on the baby sweater.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the baby sweater.


Here is the back view. The end of the zipper is at the very top of the hood. It then zips down to the bottom of the sweater. The yarn is Bernat Baby. I made it the next to biggest size.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


Very nice, lovely blue color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They just got off the phone, I was texting back and forth with her while she was talking to David. lol
> I think they are going to have a wonderful relationship by the sounds of it.


That's great, hope all works out & you get to visit next summer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, he and Justin talk at least once a week, they are totally different types of people though, Justin doesn't have a lot of common sense but is extremely outgoing and a workaholic, David is quite shy, has more than his fair share of common sense and works because he has to. lol
> David and Christina have the same dad, Justin has a different dad.
> She has pictures of them as kids and sent one, will send more tomorrow, David didn't have any.
> 
> If we make it up there I'll make sure you are both going to be in town before choosing dates.


I'm surprised that she has any pictures since she was taken away but nice she can share them.
Good that he gets along with his brother. Does he live close to you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need an off switch , I've got 2 more hat and booties sets on the go , 1 coat , 1 romper to go with the Santa hat and booties an idea for another romper and I want to knit some more Christmas pillows , and that does not include that I have been asked to knit the snowman hat and booties for 2 people , couldn't say no as one young woman stood there looking at me from behind a great big 9 month tummy , due any day now


????????you really do need those extra sets of arms


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Probably won't be back on until bedtime (I know, blue light, no sleeping, but I like ending my day with you lot!) as I'm going out for the day with "the girls". We're starting out with lunch at the garden centre, and no doubt a quick mooch round there, then up to Katie's caravan for afternoon tea and a blether, finishing off with dinner in a hotel down the road. I'm looking forward to it and better get a move on as Anne's arriving here in about an hour. Play nicely!


Have fun. I haven't heard anyone say they were having a "blether" since I was a little kid????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is amazing. I've never put a zipper in something knitted. Is it difficult or just as in sewing?


The biggest issue is keeping the knitting from stretching & then the zipper gets humps in it. I find if I lay it out & put about 3 times as many pins as if I was sewing it works ok


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up. Going to begin painting the living room today. Going slow so as not to overdo; maybe a wall a day. Of course have to do the cutting in first. Excited about doing it now that I feel so much better. DH said that maybe he will help me finish it up this weekend. Crossing my fingers he does! He will at least be helping me take down the curtains and a large heavy mirror when I get to those walls/windows. Ta-ta for now! TTYL


Wow! You are really getting lots done lately. I'm glad you are feeling so much better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im so jealous Gwen, I've had the paint and made curtains and cushion covers all there ready since January, and unless I let my husband kill himself it won't be getting done any time soon , he says he wants to do it and that one wall needs 're skimmed , and apparently it will only take him a couple of days , we have been arguing about this on and off all year has it really needs doing , I've got to the stage were I told him ok he can do it and I will write I told you so on his grave , think we will be still waiting for it to get done next year


Could your boys help do it & keep your DH from doing much? It must be so hard for him to look at the work needing done & not be healthy enough to do it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla said she didn't scream this morning when she went outside, but she doesn't know if that's because the meds are working or if it's because she didn't poop, it was too dark out at 5:30am to tell.
> But her skin is much better.


I had to come back & find this post after Sonja & Jeanettes comments. ????????????I guess I just whizzed by the first time& didn't realize what it actually said????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, nice socks. Are you using cubic needles? I thought that's what I could see in the photo. I have those & really like them 

I got the GKs off to school, had to dig out a couple of toques, we are to get a whopping high of 6C/42F today & it's drizzling, supposed to get rain mixed with snow but other than wet & cold at least it doesn't look like enough to make the crops go down.

I told you I was bad & ordered some yarn from Hobium in Turkey on the weekend? When I got home yesterday there was a message on the machine, they tried to deliver but couldn't to a box number????????I called this morning but it had been sent back to Calgary so they are to bring it to town on Monday again & will leave it at the garage. I can't believe it got here so quickly


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need an off switch , I've got 2 more hat and booties sets on the go , 1 coat , 1 romper to go with the Santa hat and booties an idea for another romper and I want to knit some more Christmas pillows , and that does not include that I have been asked to knit the snowman hat and booties for 2 people , couldn't say no as one young woman stood there looking at me from behind a great big 9 month tummy , due any day now


Holy cow, when you get yourself into it, you really do it all the way don't you. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That must have been a lot for him to deal with. He must have a strong and forgiving nature. I do hope the new relationship with his sister works out.


I think he just had to for his own mental health.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little thing must have been in horrendous pain, glad the pain is improving.


Fingers crossed, that the vet appointment shows improvement tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice colors!


Thank you, it's more of the Plymouth Yarns Sockotta, Italian Collection.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up. Going to begin painting the living room today. Going slow so as not to overdo; maybe a wall a day. Of course have to do the cutting in first. Excited about doing it now that I feel so much better. DH said that maybe he will help me finish it up this weekend. Crossing my fingers he does! He will at least be helping me take down the curtains and a large heavy mirror when I get to those walls/windows. Ta-ta for now! TTYL


Have fun and be careful. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo: I sure hope that there is a nice family reunion in Texas. I also believe that you are an amazing partner/wife/friend and influence in his life. I admire you.


It would be cool to go up and see her, we'll see what next year has in store financially first, since Marla and I are planning to go to KAP and New Jersey in one trip and David and I have Yellowstone, hopefully we'll be able to manage it in September.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I think he just had to for his own mental health.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh my , ive just nearly choked on my coffee , , I read Kaye Jo s comment first thing this morning and thought she meant Marla , good job I didn't have time to comment ????


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought the same on first reading and almost made a smart-ass comment, but caught myself. I'm betting that KayeJo, Marla and David will get a laugh or two about it.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im so jealous Gwen, I've had the paint and made curtains and cushion covers all there ready since January, and unless I let my husband kill himself it won't be getting done any time soon , he says he wants to do it and that one wall needs 're skimmed , and apparently it will only take him a couple of days , we have been arguing about this on and off all year has it really needs doing , I've got to the stage were I told him ok he can do it and I will write I told you so on his grave , think we will be still waiting for it to get done next year


So you need his brother or your DS's to take him out for a day so you can do it while he's out? Lol!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Well I hope that Marla doesnt go outside to poop! LOL :sm09: :sm09:


Me too! Her fence isn't that high. :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm surprised that she has any pictures since she was taken away but nice she can share them.
> Good that he gets along with his brother. Does he live close to you?


I guess her foster mother took quite a few, and I think that their mom gave whatever photos she had too, which probably wasn't many. D doesn't even have school pics of himself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to come back & find this post after Sonja & Jeanettes comments. ????????????I guess I just whizzed by the first time& didn't realize what it actually said????


LOL!! And I certainly must not have proof read very well either, amazing what a little lack of punctuation or lack of one word can do to a sentence. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, nice socks. Are you using cubic needles? I thought that's what I could see in the photo. I have those & really like them
> 
> I got the GKs off to school, had to dig out a couple of toques, we are to get a whopping high of 6C/42F today & it's drizzling, supposed to get rain mixed with snow but other than wet & cold at least it doesn't look like enough to make the crops go down.
> 
> I told you I was bad & ordered some yarn from Hobium in Turkey on the weekend? When I got home yesterday there was a message on the machine, they tried to deliver but couldn't to a box number????????I called this morning but it had been sent back to Calgary so they are to bring it to town on Monday again & will leave it at the garage. I can't believe it got here so quickly


Thank you, Kollage square needles. 
Too early to be that cold for me yet, I hope ours holds off for another month or so. 
That was quick, my yarn is to be here today, I cant wait to see it and feel the merino, yak, silk skein.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I thought the same on first reading and almost made a smart-ass comment, but caught myself. I'm betting that KayeJo, Marla and David will get a laugh or two about it.


That is what happens when I quickly take a look instead of waiting till I have time to readproperly


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished all the cutting in painting that I could do; I can't reach the ceiling with the small ladder I have but got within 5-6 inches of the ceiling in the corners, around all windows and door frames,and baseboards. Also managed to take all pictures but will need help with the big mirror that is over the fireplace and caulked all holes. I feel like I've really accomplished a lot. Talked to DH and he is going to see if this young man that is working with him this week want to earn a bit more $$ Saturday and come help him. DH said he could either help me paint or help him cut up the limbs that fell a couple of weeks ago. I know once the trim work is done around the ceiling that I can finish the walls myself. Feels good being able to do this stuff again.


Swedenme said:


> Im so jealous Gwen, I've had the paint and made curtains and cushion covers all there ready since January, and unless I let my husband kill himself it won't be getting done any time soon , he says he wants to do it and that one wall needs 're skimmed , and apparently it will only take him a couple of days , we have been arguing about this on and off all year has it really needs doing , I've got to the stage were I told him ok he can do it and I will write I told you so on his grave , think we will be still waiting for it to get done next year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished all the cutting in painting that I could do; I can't reach the ceiling with the small ladder I have but got within 5-6 inches of the ceiling in the corners, around all windows and door frames,and baseboards. Also managed to take all pictures but will need help with the big mirror that is over the fireplace and caulked all holes. I feel like I've really accomplished a lot. Talked to DH and he is going to see if this young man that is working with him this week want to earn a bit more $$ Saturday and come help him. DH said he could either help me paint or help him cut up the limbs that fell a couple of weeks ago. I know once the trim work is done around the ceiling that I can finish the walls myself. Feels good being able to do this stuff again.


You have been super busy you should be feeling proud of yourself to get all that done ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> So you need his brother or your DS's to take him out for a day so you can do it while he's out? Lol!!


I think we have finally come up with a compromise, although i have thought that a few times before then he changes his mind , this time he better stick to it or he will be the one getting painted , :sm23:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


Beautiful sweater, Tami. Love that shade of blue. My mom made a white sweater like that for my babies. I liked the zip back; it was so easy to get on and off.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Latest sock I'm coming up with while waiting for the next clue on my mystery socks. I named these "In Between Socks". Lol
> I'm working on the heel.


Such lovely soft colors. Someday I'll be motivated to pick up the sock I started a long time ago and put down when I got to the heel!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers crossed, that the vet appointment shows improvement tomorrow.


Crossed


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's more of the Plymouth Yarns Sockotta, Italian Collection.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So you need his brother or your DS's to take him out for a day so you can do it while he's out? Lol!!


Good idea!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! Her fence isn't that high. :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished all the cutting in painting that I could do; I can't reach the ceiling with the small ladder I have but got within 5-6 inches of the ceiling in the corners, around all windows and door frames,and baseboards. Also managed to take all pictures but will need help with the big mirror that is over the fireplace and caulked all holes. I feel like I've really accomplished a lot. Talked to DH and he is going to see if this young man that is working with him this week want to earn a bit more $$ Saturday and come help him. DH said he could either help me paint or help him cut up the limbs that fell a couple of weeks ago. I know once the trim work is done around the ceiling that I can finish the walls myself. Feels good being able to do this stuff again.


I am so glad you feel so much better and are able to do these things again! That is a lot accomplished today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful sweater, Tami. Love that shade of blue. My mom made a white sweater like that for my babies. I liked the zip back; it was so easy to get on and off.


Thank you. I wish I had had one like it when mine were little. DD loved it for her two. She saved the one I made Damien, so Arriana got to wear it, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful sweater, Tami. Love that shade of blue. My mom made a white sweater like that for my babies. I liked the zip back; it was so easy to get on and off.


I wish I had one like it when mine were little. DD saved the one I made for Damien, so Arriana got to wear it, too! She loved it.

Oops. A Gwennie! Neither post showed up whe I refreshed on my phone, so i didn't think it went.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you are feeling so much better! You worked hard losing the weight and now reap the bennies.
Maya and I had short walk and fed all three horses! They all came to the fence and got petted!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are feeling so much better! You worked hard losing the weight and now reap the bennies.
> Maya and I had short walk and fed all three horses! They all came to the fence and got petted!


I am glad they are coming for food and love :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I need an off switch , I've got 2 more hat and booties sets on the go , 1 coat , 1 romper to go with the Santa hat and booties an idea for another romper and I want to knit some more Christmas pillows , and that does not include that I have been asked to knit the snowman hat and booties for 2 people , couldn't say no as one young woman stood there looking at me from behind a great big 9 month tummy , due any day now


I know it is hard to say no, especially to a pregnant woman! I love the snowman and Santa sets. I wish I had a grandchild to make them for, or have you make them! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Such lovely soft colors. Someday I'll be motivated to pick up the sock I started a long time ago and put down when I got to the heel!


We'll talk you through it. I promise it's not as difficult as it first appears.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> They have been quite speedy with me, got my yarn in about 5-7 days. They also have a store in the USA that can send it to you if the particular yarn you have ordered is already in that store. I got their cotton glace and it was really nice yarn. Hope yours comes quickly.


I ended up getting a different yarn, which I think will be better. Delivery is still 5-7 days, but one site said it could be as late as the end of October! I can't knit a shawl in 10 days!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is amazing. I've never put a zipper in something knitted. Is it difficult or just as in sewing?


I always had trouble sewing in a zipper, so I doubt if I ever try to sew one in a knitted garment!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo: I sure hope that there is a nice family reunion in Texas. I also believe that you are an amazing partner/wife/friend and influence in his life. I admire you.


Me, too, Kaye Jo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are feeling so much better! You worked hard losing the weight and now reap the bennies.
> Maya and I had short walk and fed all three horses! They all came to the fence and got petted!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know it is hard to say no, especially to a pregnant woman! I love the snowman and Santa sets. I wish I had a grandchild to make them for, or have you make them! LOL


Make them for charity.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have a great day!


I did and now I'm home with a sore jaw from laughing so much! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just opened my laptop to find that the glass covering the touch pad is cracked and I do believe I know what probably happened. I think that when one of the dogs jumped over the ottoman the laptop was sitting on they just might have stepped on the laptop. Crossing my fingers that it will keep working. Sure can't it fixed right now much less order a new one. Speaking of getting things fixed the a.c. finally got finished and fixed. It was going to be $750 but since it took so long he knocked off the $150 repair for the big unit. Every little bit helps for sure. 

DH brought in a taller ladder for me and he is going to see if he and DD can move the piano, wardrobe, and mirror for me as well as take down the speakers (for surround sound) and curtain brackets so tomorrow I can go ahead and do the trim around the ceiling and the little bit behind those items of furniture. I'm really enjoying doing this and it made me feel good when he came in a few minutes ago and said it was really looking good and that I had gotten a lot done. 


Off to check the digest then email and then knit some. Have knitting group tomorrow so will go to bed early tonight so I can hopefully tackle the painting early like I did today and them get to the group. Ta-ta until then! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I did and now I'm home with a sore jaw from laughing so much! :sm16: :sm09:


That's the best kind of sore jaw to have!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just opened my laptop to find that the glass covering the touch pad is cracked and I do believe I know what probably happened. I think that when one of the dogs jumped over the ottoman the laptop was sitting on they just might have stepped on the laptop. Crossing my fingers that it will keep working. Sure can't it fixed right now much less order a new one. Speaking of getting things fixed the a.c. finally got finished and fixed. It was going to be $750 but since it took so long he knocked off the $150 repair for the big unit. Every little bit helps for sure.
> 
> DH brought in a taller ladder for me and he is going to see if he and DD can move the piano, wardrobe, and mirror for me as well as take down the speakers (for surround sound) and curtain brackets so tomorrow I can go ahead and do the trim around the ceiling and the little bit behind those items of furniture. I'm really enjoying doing this and it made me feel good when he came in a few minutes ago and said it was really looking good and that I had gotten a lot done.
> 
> Off to check the digest then email and then knit some. Have knitting group tomorrow so will go to bed early tonight so I can hopefully tackle the painting early like I did today and them get to the group. Ta-ta until then! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Hope the laptop works ok.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'll talk you through it. I promise it's not as difficult as it first appears.


Thanks! What a great place this is!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I ended up getting a different yarn, which I think will be better. Delivery is still 5-7 days, but one site said it could be as late as the end of October! I can't knit a shawl in 10 days!


Hope that they expedite your yarn. I have been fortunate in that the yarn I must use for the knockers are very specific and so far, have been fun to knit.

So sorry for the broken laptop screen. That could be a pricey fix. Hope the computer works even with the cracks and is not too hard on your eyes.

Storm over Nevada, supposed to be here this evening with rain and snow in the mountains. Looking forward to the rain, but not excited by driving to work in it tomorrow morning.

My Pacific friends, has your weather cleared up any at all? Hoping that it will so Julie's granny flat neighbor flats can quickly be built and Ringo will get his yard back again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope that they expedite your yarn. I have been fortunate in that the yarn I must use for the knockers are very specific and so far, have been fun to knit.
> 
> So sorry for the broken laptop screen. That could be a pricey fix. Hope the computer works even with the cracks and is not too hard on your eyes.
> 
> ...


Kiwi Fan here, it's cool and showery today, a change from yesterday's sun.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, had a busy day yesterday preparing for arrival of family. Got to airport just before they landed, and got back home in 1-1/2 hours which was good going.
They brought us a nice big block of Toblerone coconut chocolate. Will open it shortly and have a taste. Now busy washing linen and towels etc as they've left on their 3 hour car trip home again. 
Been up to get replacement hearing aids with shorter wire which fits into ear, and they're lots better fitting. 
Also to store closing down today, and got 2 balls of black, yarn very cheaply. Just need a main grey brown fleck, and jade for Outlander shawl, so a trip to Spotlight is in my future.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, had a busy day yesterday preparing for arrival of family. Got to airport just before they landed, and got back home in 1-1/2 hours which was good going.
> They brought us a nice big block of Toblerone coconut chocolate. Will open it shortly and have a taste. Now busy washing linen and towels etc as they've left on their 3 hour car trip home again.
> Been up to get replacement hearing aids with shorter wire which fits into ear, and they're lots better fitting.
> Also to store closing down today, and got 2 balls of black, yarn very cheaply. Just need a main grey brown fleck, and jade for Outlander shawl, so a trip to Spotlight is in my future.


Sounds like a wonderful day. Is not Toberlone sold near you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope that they expedite your yarn. I have been fortunate in that the yarn I must use for the knockers are very specific and so far, have been fun to knit.
> 
> So sorry for the broken laptop screen. That could be a pricey fix. Hope the computer works even with the cracks and is not too hard on your eyes.
> 
> ...


It is cloudy with intermittent sun/rain, and no sign of a workman! 
General Election tomorrow, and if the politician they think will hold the balance of power, does in fact, we will be lucky to have a result through in a week, once before he kept us undecided for nearly two weeks. And I have several friends voting for him. I don't choose my friends by their political persuasion!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. Is not Toberlone sold near you?


Yes it is, but they wanted to get us something from duty free and thought it might be a winner! Is it ever!! It's a big block which haven't seen that size at 360gms. It's sure to bring on the itching again, but it's worth it!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is cloudy with intermittent sun/rain, and no sign of a workman!
> General Election tomorrow, and if the politician they think will hold the balance of power, does in fact, we will be lucky to have a result through in a week, once before he kept us undecided for nearly two weeks. And I have several friends voting for him. I don't choose my friends by their political persuasion!


Good thing your friends are not chosen for their politics! Do you have to travel by bus to be able to vote?
Wish you and Fan could get some nice, clear, sunny weather that would stay around a bit. Is this typical spring? Very much going into fall here and the trees high on the mountainsides are beginning to turn. It has been so dry that I doubt we will see much deep color in their leaves. Wish you could send us some of your rain, but supposedly we are to get some tonight. We shall see if this really happens.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it is, but they wanted to get us something from duty free and thought it might be a winner! Is it ever!! It's a big block which haven't seen that size at 360gms. It's sure to bring on the itching again, but it's worth it!


Chocolate bars are always welcome. I haven't tried the coconut ones. May have to give it a try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hope that they expedite your yarn. I have been fortunate in that the yarn I must use for the knockers are very specific and so far, have been fun to knit.
> 
> So sorry for the broken laptop screen. That could be a pricey fix. Hope the computer works even with the cracks and is not too hard on your eyes.
> 
> ...


Hope you get the rain you need, but no snow to drive to work in.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get the rain you need, but no snow to drive to work in.


Thank you. My desire as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good thing your friends are not chosen for their politics! Do you have to travel by bus to be able to vote?
> Wish you and Fan could get some nice, clear, sunny weather that would stay around a bit. Is this typical spring? Very much going into fall here and the trees high on the mountainsides are beginning to turn. It has been so dry that I doubt we will see much deep color in their leaves. Wish you could send us some of your rain, but supposedly we are to get some tonight. We shall see if this really happens.


I went through by taxi Thursday last week, and cast an Advance Vote. I had various errands to run, that day.
I do hope you get that rain!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


Ooooh that looks absolutely gorgeous! Well done you, can't wait to see what you make with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved him - he did his thing and did it well. and he could play the piano. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????that's just all bad


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks kaye - are those medal needles. i would never be able to use them - my sts would fall off i'm sure. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Latest sock I'm coming up with while waiting for the next clue on my mystery socks. I named these "In Between Socks". Lol
> I'm working on the heel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh fan - don't be so harsh. he was a great performer and a great pianist. that he was gay is immaterial in my mind. he was having fun in his performing - i can imagine the energy he expended during his shows. he was never still. and his costumes couldn't me light. The crowds loved him. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oh boy what a sight for sore eyes, and not in a good way either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


I can almost feel it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what color? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up. Going to begin painting the living room today. Going slow so as not to overdo; maybe a wall a day. Of course have to do the cutting in first. Excited about doing it now that I feel so much better. DH said that maybe he will help me finish it up this weekend. Crossing my fingers he does! He will at least be helping me take down the curtains and a large heavy mirror when I get to those walls/windows. Ta-ta for now! TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished all the cutting in painting that I could do; I can't reach the ceiling with the small ladder I have but got within 5-6 inches of the ceiling in the corners, around all windows and door frames,and baseboards. Also managed to take all pictures but will need help with the big mirror that is over the fireplace and caulked all holes. I feel like I've really accomplished a lot. Talked to DH and he is going to see if this young man that is working with him this week want to earn a bit more $$ Saturday and come help him. DH said he could either help me paint or help him cut up the limbs that fell a couple of weeks ago. I know once the trim work is done around the ceiling that I can finish the walls myself. Feels good being able to do this stuff again.


You have accomplished a lot, its wonderful that you feel so much better and are able to do so many more things again. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think we have finally come up with a compromise, although i have thought that a few times before then he changes his mind , this time he better stick to it or he will be the one getting painted , :sm23:


Haha!! That would sure surprise him. But really, hopefully things will go as planned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Such lovely soft colors. Someday I'll be motivated to pick up the sock I started a long time ago and put down when I got to the heel!


You can do it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Crossed


Thank you. 
We took her to our friend that owns a coffee shop in Scottsbluff, she does sound therapy, rieke, and other things that are natural healing, and holy cow, she was like a different dog, she was playing and even gave Marla attitude. lolol
I wish I could figure out why I can't post videos to KP but it was just amazing at the change, but from her behavior we think she may have an inner ear issue, whether it's an ear infection or a vestibular issue, but Marla will have them check it tomorrow when she takes her in to the vet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you making with it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an uneventful trip to my vascular surgeon today. he thinks we will wait until the next cat scan (february) to see if the tear has increased. i will see him again in three months. had lunch/dinner at olive garden - we both had chicken alfredo. very good. so get through tuesday and we should be good for a while. sounds good to be. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my DD told me I could have my broken computer screen fixed at local glass shop. I can't remember if I did it or not but you might give them a call.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> an uneventful trip to my vascular surgeon today. he thinks we will wait until the next cat scan (february) to see if the tear has increased. i will see him again in three months. had lunch/dinner at olive garden - we both had chicken alfredo. very good. so get through tuesday and we should be good for a while. sounds good to be. --- sam


It just makes me smile from ear to ear to read about your eating being more normal these days. I sure hope it's staying down and that you're putting some weight back on.????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I ended up getting a different yarn, which I think will be better. Delivery is still 5-7 days, but one site said it could be as late as the end of October! I can't knit a shawl in 10 days!


Well, if you don't sleep you might be able to get 20 days worth of knitting in. lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if you don't sleep you might be able to get 20 days worth of knitting in. lol


I'm afraid I'll have to pull several marathon knitting days!

Kaye Jo, so glad the little pup seems to be improving. Love does a lot for a broken animal! I love your yarn, and yes, it looks very soft!

Liberace and Elton John both were quite the showmen and flamboyant dressers! Maybe a little over the top, but their music was awesome! I don't like hot pants on any man!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


Pretty, what are you making?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope the computer keeps working, DIL has cracked screen on her iPad & it's been working for about a year so hopefully yours will too.

Kaye, glad the dog is doing better


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, had a busy day yesterday preparing for arrival of family. Got to airport just before they landed, and got back home in 1-1/2 hours which was good going.
> They brought us a nice big block of Toblerone coconut chocolate. Will open it shortly and have a taste. Now busy washing linen and towels etc as they've left on their 3 hour car trip home again.
> Been up to get replacement hearing aids with shorter wire which fits into ear, and they're lots better fitting.
> Also to store closing down today, and got 2 balls of black, yarn very cheaply. Just need a main grey brown fleck, and jade for Outlander shawl, so a trip to Spotlight is in my future.


YUM!! Chocolate and yarn in the same day is always a good thing, well even on different days is a good thing. lol
Hopefully Spotlight will have the yarn you want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is cloudy with intermittent sun/rain, and no sign of a workman!
> General Election tomorrow, and if the politician they think will hold the balance of power, does in fact, we will be lucky to have a result through in a week, once before he kept us undecided for nearly two weeks. And I have several friends voting for him. I don't choose my friends by their political persuasion!


LOL!!! Thank goodness you don't, could miss out on some wonderful friendships that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ooooh that looks absolutely gorgeous! Well done you, can't wait to see what you make with it.


It is, the brown is merino and nylon sock yarn, the other is a merino, yak, and silk sock yarn, I'm probably making socks, go figure. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> great socks kaye - are those medal needles. i would never be able to use them - my sts would fall off i'm sure. --- sam


Yes, metal square Kollage, they work great, I rarely have yarn slipping off, the square shape is better for keeping the yarn on them, and I think the nylon in sock yarn helps grab also, the only time I lose stitches is if I push the knitting too close to the end on accident.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, the brown is merino and nylon sock yarn, the other is a merino, yak, and silk sock yarn, I'm probably making socks, go figure. :sm04:


Are you keeping all of the socks you are making? I've given all of mine away, so I need to make some for me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can almost feel it!


 :sm24: 
I'll definitely be ordering from her again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks beautiful!


It is, such lovely colors, I can't wait to see how the water nymph works up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you making with it? --- sam


Socks, lovely soft socks. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> an uneventful trip to my vascular surgeon today. he thinks we will wait until the next cat scan (february) to see if the tear has increased. i will see him again in three months. had lunch/dinner at olive garden - we both had chicken alfredo. very good. so get through tuesday and we should be good for a while. sounds good to be. --- sam


Good that the trip was uneventful, hopefully the tear won't increase. 
I like Olive Garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks beautiful!


It's even better in person than in the photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to pull several marathon knitting days!
> 
> Kaye Jo, so glad the little pup seems to be improving. Love does a lot for a broken animal! I love your yarn, and yes, it looks very soft!
> 
> Liberace and Elton John both were quite the showmen and flamboyant dressers! Maybe a little over the top, but their music was awesome! I don't like hot pants on any man!


LOL!!
Yes it does. 
It is so soft. 
I agree, the thought of hot pants on David is enough to make me gag and I love him and think he's rather sexy in general, but that just goes way to the dark side. lol :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty, what are you making?


Socks and more socks, I think I have a sock problem. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Are you keeping all of the socks you are making? I've given all of mine away, so I need to make some for me!


I keep some, and have some that I'm giving as gifts. The yarn I got today, I'm keeping. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ack! I forgot to get the laundry off the line, David went to go to bed and said that the bed was naked. lol I need to put sheets and a blanket on it. So I'll see you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Thank goodness you don't, could miss out on some wonderful friendships that way.


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh fan - don't be so harsh. he was a great performer and a great pianist. that he was gay is immaterial in my mind. he was having fun in his performing - i can imagine the energy he expended during his shows. he was never still. and his costumes couldn't me light. The crowds loved him. --- sam


I wasn't being harsh really, he was very talented for sure, him being gay doesn't disturb me at all, but the over the top flamboyance I find a bit much for my liking is all I'm saying.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> I'll definitely be ordering from her again.


I just looked at the web site and their yarn is gorgeous! A little expensive for my right now for a pair of socks, but I know they would feel great on my feet! May have to splurge one of these days!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


Just one word Gorgeous


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good thing your friends are not chosen for their politics! Do you have to travel by bus to be able to vote?
> Wish you and Fan could get some nice, clear, sunny weather that would stay around a bit. Is this typical spring? Very much going into fall here and the trees high on the mountainsides are beginning to turn. It has been so dry that I doubt we will see much deep color in their leaves. Wish you could send us some of your rain, but supposedly we are to get some tonight. We shall see if this really happens.


Whereas we are being told that our autumn colours should be glorious because of our very wet "summer"........ not really a consolation for the dreadful weather up to now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Whereas we are being told that our autumn colours should be glorious because of our very wet "summer"........ not really a consolation for the dreadful weather up to now!


Have you not been getting any nice weather this last week , here it's been lovely blue skies and quite warm makes up for last week when we had all the heavy showers
Lots of conkers on the ground round here , don't think kids bother with them now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The hood is open in the back. The zipper goes all the way to the top of the hood. Lay the baby on its back put the sweater oh, hood and all. Pick the baby up and lay on your shoulder and zipper the zipper down.


Wonder what it is like having a zip up the back of the head when they are sitting or on their back?

I see your daughter loved them. Do you have a flap under the zip?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to come back & find this post after Sonja & Jeanettes comments. ????????????I guess I just whizzed by the first time& didn't realize what it actually said????


I didn't read it closely either I guess- as it was only on reading your quote of it that I realised just what it said. And now I am having a good laugh at it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi everyone! I am still around, just not commenting much. I have just written a long post which has disappeared into the wherever. Oh pooh! Anyway, to make a long story short: full-time work is very challenging after 2 years of retirement and I am very tired (no surprise there!) Enjoying the contact with young people again but have to keep telling myself I cannot change the school culture in the short time I am at the school which has not had a teacher librarian for a long time so things are a bit of a mess. In a couple of days we have a 2 week break (I need it!) and then we come back for a 10 week term after which I am supposed to finish. Not much time to turn things around! But I will do my best in the short time I am there!
> 
> Not much happening with my knitting. Have some twiddle muffs to finish off and a couple of toys (a bunny and a teddy bear) to complete and I have just started a beanie, not to mention the blanket that is nearly finished!!! Never had UFO's until I joined KP!
> 
> ...


After being retired a couple of years, it would be a real challenge for me to be up and out early every morning. It is nice to have some extra cash and being around young people can be frustrating, but always interesting and I love it.

Yeah for your trip. SNOW for Christmas. I always took it as my birthday gift from God when it snowed on my birthday in December. I really miss it. I probably wouldn't say that after shoveling out from under again, but I do like a change of season and winter was the one when it was OK to put on some lounge clothes and stay in and knit all day!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David is away for a week now- for study which was organised before we knew the baby was coming and no option but to go ahead or wait 12 months to finish the course. So he won't be here for the new ones arrival- heard nothing today so I assume nothing is happening yet-after all Mum will be needed!

So Julie assuming all goes to plan and no complications I won't need to call on you to help out as she will be induced Monday so I will have time to keep up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is very serious. We want the phone to ring, but we don't want it to. I think it's worse this time.


I so know that feeling. We had an entire year where mom really was afraid to answer my calls. Praying hard that you will have a good phone call. Praying that Peggy's Dr.s have worked out a successful regime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, nice socks. Are you using cubic needles? I thought that's what I could see in the photo. I have those & really like them
> 
> I got the GKs off to school, had to dig out a couple of toques, we are to get a whopping high of 6C/42F today & it's drizzling, supposed to get rain mixed with snow but other than wet & cold at least it doesn't look like enough to make the crops go down.
> 
> I told you I was bad & ordered some yarn from Hobium in Turkey on the weekend? When I got home yesterday there was a message on the machine, they tried to deliver but couldn't to a box number????????I called this morning but it had been sent back to Calgary so they are to bring it to town on Monday again & will leave it at the garage. I can't believe it got here so quickly


That was sure quick- but what a pain having to wait for it to come back again.
I ordered yarn last week and it took about as long to arrive from within Australia. Yarn for the Temperature Blanket for the new baby (had bought some but changed my mind thus leaving me with excess yarn- totally ruined my plan to use up more than I bought this year, especially as I bought far too much as well. Checked about their change of mind of policy and had to be within 2 weeks and this was a month. Would have been nice to be able to take it back but I don't actually think shops should have to take things back simply for change of mind so not complaining). Also had been given a gift voucher for the same place I got the new Temperature Blanket yarn from for Christmas from Vicky so bought some yarn to make a jumper for myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished all the cutting in painting that I could do; I can't reach the ceiling with the small ladder I have but got within 5-6 inches of the ceiling in the corners, around all windows and door frames,and baseboards. Also managed to take all pictures but will need help with the big mirror that is over the fireplace and caulked all holes. I feel like I've really accomplished a lot. Talked to DH and he is going to see if this young man that is working with him this week want to earn a bit more $$ Saturday and come help him. DH said he could either help me paint or help him cut up the limbs that fell a couple of weeks ago. I know once the trim work is done around the ceiling that I can finish the walls myself. Feels good being able to do this stuff again.


I've never tried painting a room- think I would get a sore neck very quickly. And no confidence that I would be able to have it looking good either.

Well done on all you have achieved.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know about the chemo. The surgery for the cancer was 2 years ago. The surgery for the resulting hernia didn't work last year, so had to redo it this year. As of yesterday they are pumping her full of heavy duty antibiotics. When they get the infection cleared she will go home with nurses a couple times a week.


When I had the MRSA, eventually went home with a PIC line to continue the Vancomyacin and had home health come in to draw blood and change dressings. Maybe that is what will happen with her. No matter what, it is good to have some monitoring. If they get all the infection gone first, it is still comforting to have a nurse checking on things for awhile. (My first hernia operation,they put in a large piece of mesh. The last 3 surgeries have been to get that removed since my body doesn't like it.) Hope this surgery ends up being very successful for Peggy in the long term.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are feeling so much better! You worked hard losing the weight and now reap the bennies.
> Maya and I had short walk and fed all three horses! They all came to the fence and got petted!


How good for you that they are all coming up again for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know it is hard to say no, especially to a pregnant woman! I love the snowman and Santa sets. I wish I had a grandchild to make them for, or have you make them! LOL


And no good for the baby I will have to knit for- just a little warm for hats and booties in December here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I always had trouble sewing in a zipper, so I doubt if I ever try to sew one in a knitted garment!


Same here- see a zip and ignore the pattern.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, hope the nerve med helps pain and you can start sleeping well again. I use meditation too. I've also tried books on tape or CD, reading a book vs blue light from reading Kindle books, and sleeping pills. I don't like pills as long term I'm afraid of dementia and I don't like morning fog. Now I take 5mg Melatonin. I also use a the Meridian Energy Pen on acupressure points on wrist and palms.


I was taking the Melatonin but have switched to the Valerian Root. I rarely take one of DH's sleeping pills, but I don't get morning fog from anything unless someone hits me over the head with a baseball bat! I've always been a night owl, but it has gotten out of control. I just need a little discipline and attitude adjustment! I think the Gabapentin is going to help the nerve. It is not gone, but feels different and not as painful and it has only been a couple says. Hopefully, it won't be long term. Glad you are doing a little better. At least you are headed in the right direction.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just got my yarn from seven sister arts, it's so soft.


It even looks soft. Love the colours of the coloured one. And it sounds great too- waht is Yak like as a yarn?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had them fried or roasted with bacon & they are really good. My mom grew them but I've never tried, maybe something new for next year. ????


I can eat the frozen but DH will only eat the fresh. Is there anything in the world that doesn't taste better with bacon? I would think they would do well in your garden.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Add catnip to the stuffing.
> I have some brightly colored ones around the house for the cats, but I make sure they can never be mistaken for the real thing, or I'd have a heart attack at night seeing or stepping on one. Of course, not a one of our cats will go very near the real thing, Sphynx will track them, and tell David where they are but he has to deal with them, she's nor either of the boys are getting that close.


The kittens are too young to have any interest in the catnip but that is my plan to have a good amount inside. I think there is a spray you can put on as well because I'm not going to make an opening to restuff. We had one toy we just stored in a jar of catnip and that kept it smelling a long time. The little ones the kittens have right now are red and white, very small but tinsel fibers. MESSY!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ack! I forgot to get the laundry off the line, David went to go to bed and said that the bed was naked. lol I need to put sheets and a blanket on it. So I'll see you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


And I now have an ad for a washing machine!
David came in and made a similar comment yesterday- at least the washing had been bough tin, just not put on the bed. Actually he was more taken by the leaves on my side of the bed. I took off the sheets and found some dried leaves, they must have fallen into the sheets last time they were washed and stayed there (David had put summer sheets on last time so from a few months ago so plenty of time to dry up).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wasn't being harsh really, he was very talented for sure, him being gay doesn't disturb me at all, but the over the top flamboyance I find a bit much for my liking is all I'm saying.


I'm with you on the over the top flamboyance. And I did take it that that was you were commenting on


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good you finally got the script, that was an ordeal all of it's own.
> I agree, half a year is far long enough, if you feel any twinges, stop for a while then try again, just don't over do it.


That's the plan. Since all the abdominal muscles were completely cut, he says it takes longer. He is a proponent of walking and very light weights. He seems to think all this core talk is over-rated but he is a lean guy so he probably never had to worry about it. I want the stretch, balance, and core to help with back. I'm not going to work so hard as to sweat.... I've never been a cardio nut, but firmly believe in MOVING!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! Her fence isn't that high. :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23:


LOL. :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, I imagine that he doesn't want to tell me in 15-30 days that they are not together again, so waiting until it's lasted a bit. He's been to Marla's several times and told her right off, always safer with Grandma I guess. lol


True.... I always tell the girls.. "What happens at grandma's, stays at grandma's." My favorite grandfather was my best ally ever, even against his son, my Dad, and it meant the world to me. It's nice to have one person think you are perfect!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the northern lights, we get them often but they are brightest when it's really cold. I follow this fellow on FB as he takes some amazing photos of them & the prairies.
> 
> http://ryanwunsch.com/night-photography/


Those are fabulous pictures. I would love to see them in person. Be my luck, I'd plan a trip and they would hide all week. Is there a best time to see them? When are they most frequent? January maybe?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So many really like Downton Abbey, I watched a couple of episodes but it seemed slow & the snotty attitude of the "upper crust" gets on my nerves????????
> Outlander has lots of history but a good story too. I'm going to look for the books next time I get to the city.p, for some reason our library only has some of them, seems odd when it's a series


I never got hooked on any of it either since I never have the remote. There was a british legal one and a woman red hat officer that we both liked and we did watch a series about a southern family and a makeshift hospital that held DH interest. Once hockey season starts, that is the main entertainment around here and that is October 6.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wouldn't they grow in your " winter"? I'm assuming it's the heat of summer they won't tolerate


We have rare snow day every few years, but most winters just mean you quit wearing shorts and sandals. We have to take bulbs out and put in freezer. There just is not enough cold for long enough to grow anything like that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw this on Pinterest the other night, the craziest way of making socks I've ever seen. That "bump" in the middle is the toe????


Crazy. Does it have a name? Hope there is a lot of picking up stitches and not seaming. Funny looking for sure!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, thank you very much re my picture. It's always exciting to see the framing after all the work put into them.
> It just highlights everything so nicely. Christmas is well and truly sorted now.
> 
> Lovely sweater for Caitlin, she looks nice and cosy for winter????
> ...


That's not good. I can relate to the shortage though. Due to the hurricanes. We have the fuel, just can't get it moved around the country well at the moment.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's Marla's foster.


Awww. He looks like he is glad to have a person!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew's pottery is so lovely as are his drawings.
> 
> Finally got my photos downloaded from the Newfoundlands doing their rescue certification. Watching this moved me to tears seeing these beautiful dogs run into the water and rescue people. It takes a lot of training and the owners work very hard training them but the bond is just amazing. They hold a bar in their mouth with a rope attached and a small square floating thingy. Sorry, can only think of raft or vest and it isn't really either.


They are magnificent animals. Great pictures and that sun!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> they never did get rid of the kidney stone. heaven knows how long it has been rattling around. the first stent (kidney to bladder) was put in to help get rid of an infection so they could blast the stone (that doesn't sound like fun) and i'm not sure what happen to all the pieces - they will take the old stent out and put in a new one. this new one has a string attached - you got it. i get to pull it out whatever date the doc says. think i will have several glasses of wine first along with a couple of motrin. i am not looking forward to the whole mess. tomorrow to see dr. shidyak so he can clear the surgery. thursday a follow up visit with my heart doctor. what's a few more doctor bills - right? --- sam


I"m with you on the Dr. bills....... When they blast that stone, the pieces are then small enough to pass. 
Mom had to go back to office to have stent removed. it was pretty painless for her. They gave her nothing. Not so much for you. I'd definitely go with the wine!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Stayed with Ruth several hours this morning. She is more alert and PT was able to have her walk a small way in walker. I'm worried about hydration and meals. They are suppose to feed her meals but her entire breakfast was cold and uneaten at 8:30 a.m. Her IV is out and when I asked for water they brought in glass and set it on nightstand
> , I asked for swabs for her mouth as she has dry mouth from Parkinson's meds. The nurses are kind enough. But really, what happened to good old-fashioned nursing care, especially with several rooms with no patients? I lied about her age. Pat said she is 91, then I remembered going to her 90th bday!


Aside from giving the meds and doing the charting, I think nursing has become a lost art. I have had some good ones but, for the most part, they provide supplies and the rest is up to you. The aides are helpful, but even that is no longer "full service". I will say that they were good about filling the very large water glass, even when I was on IV. If they are supposed to be feeding her, sure hope they a re monitoring her fluids. It is pretty standard to measure what is coming out so as to know if enough is going in. I worry about her going home. Does she have someone with her?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Top of page 55. Will I ever catch up?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Kiwi Fan here, it's cool and showery today, a change from yesterday's sun.


We had the sun today! Yay! It was 22c and perfect. :sm11: Tomorrow is to be 26c and sunny and then back down a bit and rain supposedly. But Spring is sneaking in and out.... woo hoo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> an uneventful trip to my vascular surgeon today. he thinks we will wait until the next cat scan (february) to see if the tear has increased. i will see him again in three months. had lunch/dinner at olive garden - we both had chicken alfredo. very good. so get through tuesday and we should be good for a while. sounds good to be. --- sam


 :sm24: Sounds like a good plan. Glad you enjoyed your lunch.... are you managing to keep most food down again now?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Painting it a soft, neutral gray Sam.


thewren said:


> what color? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Joy. So far it is useable but will keep that in mind.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, my DD told me I could have my broken computer screen fixed at local glass shop. I can't remember if I did it or not but you might give them a call.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you not been getting any nice weather this last week , here it's been lovely blue skies and quite warm makes up for last week when we had all the heavy showers
> Lots of conkers on the ground round here , don't think kids bother with them now


Monday was ok and yesterday afternoon it turned nice, but for the rest of the week (and today) it's been rain, rain and more rain!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning! It's 7 a.m. and I've been up an hour; showered, dressed and now finished breakfast & checking in here before getting back to the painting. Ya'll play nice and have a wonderful day. Will check in much later. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is away for a week now- for study which was organised before we knew the baby was coming and no option but to go ahead or wait 12 months to finish the course. So he won't be here for the new ones arrival- heard nothing today so I assume nothing is happening yet-after all Mum will be needed!
> 
> So Julie assuming all goes to plan and no complications I won't need to call on you to help out as she will be induced Monday so I will have time to keep up.


Let me know if you do need help!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! It's 7 a.m. and I've been up an hour; showered, dressed and now finished breakfast & checking in here before getting back to the painting. Ya'll play nice and have a wonderful day. Will check in much later. TTYL


Goodness you are a bundle of energy starting that early! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have rare snow day every few years, but most winters just mean you quit wearing shorts and sandals. We have to take bulbs out and put in freezer. There just is not enough cold for long enough to grow anything like that.


So what is a cold day for you?
We too have snow days every few years (and only in the hills close by).

Talking of weather we had our warmest day since summer, lovely day out-but due to drop down again (not cold though that should be gone- but having said that one of our most recent snow days was a couple of Octobers ago!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had the sun today! Yay! It was 22c and perfect. :sm11: Tomorrow is to be 26c and sunny and then back down a bit and rain supposedly. But Spring is sneaking in and out.... woo hoo.


We made almost 30- cooler (20) and some rain possible.

Listening to the football. Looks like Adelaide will beat Geelong and thus go into the Grand Final next week. Cats could still win but they are going to have do something stunning at this stage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Monday was ok and yesterday afternoon it turned nice, but for the rest of the week (and today) it's been rain, rain and more rain!


Thats a lovely view.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! It's 7 a.m. and I've been up an hour; showered, dressed and now finished breakfast & checking in here before getting back to the painting. Ya'll play nice and have a wonderful day. Will check in much later. TTYL


6 us a very early start for me- I don't even like 7. Easier currently as it is starting to get light round 6. Woke up this morning and thought why can't David shut the door if he puts the hall light on? After a short while I realised that actually it was the sun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> an uneventful trip to my vascular surgeon today. he thinks we will wait until the next cat scan (february) to see if the tear has increased. i will see him again in three months. had lunch/dinner at olive garden - we both had chicken alfredo. very good. so get through tuesday and we should be good for a while. sounds good to be. --- sam


What tear? Glad he thinks you are able to wait.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder what it is like having a zip up the back of the head when they are sitting or on their back?
> 
> I see your daughter loved them. Do you have a flap under the zip?


No, no flap. I use a nylon zipper, like you would put in a dress, it doesn't bother your back, and it never seemed to bother the kids. Arriana is so tiny (though growing like a weed!) that she wore it when she was old enough to complain if it bothered her the last time she wore it, but asked to wear it. I suppose you could knit a flap to cover it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I so know that feeling. We had an entire year where mom really was afraid to answer my calls. Praying hard that you will have a good phone call. Praying that Peggy's Dr.s have worked out a successful regime.


I got a message this morning. Peggy is home, with heavy doses of strong antibiotics to help get rid of the blood infection. They will have a nurse coming in to help with that, so her DH will be better able to care for her. They will decide the next step once the blood infection is gone. Thank you everyone for your prayers. Please continue them. Peggy has a long way to go yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I had the MRSA, eventually went home with a PIC line to continue the Vancomyacin and had home health come in to draw blood and change dressings. Maybe that is what will happen with her. No matter what, it is good to have some monitoring. If they get all the infection gone first, it is still comforting to have a nurse checking on things for awhile. (My first hernia operation,they put in a large piece of mesh. The last 3 surgeries have been to get that removed since my body doesn't like it.) Hope this surgery ends up being very successful for Peggy in the long term.


My understanding is they used mesh this time, but not last time? I don't know about the pic line but I would think that would be the way to do it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> So what is a cold day for you?
> We too have snow days every few years (and only in the hills close by).
> 
> Talking of weather we had our warmest day since summer, lovely day out-but due to drop down again (not cold though that should be gone- but having said that one of our most recent snow days was a couple of Octobers ago!).


We hit 90 F yesterday! Almost unheard of in September for us. They are saying possible 8 day streak of it. First time since 1955!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We hit 90 F yesterday! Almost unheard of in September for us. They are saying possible 8 day streak of it. First time since 1955!!


Crazy weather all around the place. Can't say I'm looking forward to those temperatures again. Though 30 (86F) that we had today is lovely but not too much higher wanted.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was taking the Melatonin but have switched to the Valerian Root. I rarely take one of DH's sleeping pills, but I don't get morning fog from anything unless someone hits me over the head with a baseball bat! I've always been a night owl, but it has gotten out of control. I just need a little discipline and attitude adjustment! I think the Gabapentin is going to help the nerve. It is not gone, but feels different and not as painful and it has only been a couple says. Hopefully, it won't be long term. Glad you are doing a little better. At least you are headed in the right direction.


I looked at the Estroven formula for sleep but it has melatonin... Cannot do that one, as it gives me crazy bad dreams. I have chamomile and sleepy time tea. Sometimes I still don't fall asleep for a long time. :sm19:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We hit 90 F yesterday! Almost unheard of in September for us. They are saying possible 8 day streak of it. First time since 1955!!


Isn't this crazy? We are expecting 90s today and the dew point is already 71 that will make the heat index over 100!! Where are our crisp fall days?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got a message this morning. Peggy is home, with heavy doses of strong antibiotics to help get rid of the blood infection. They will have a nurse coming in to help with that, so her DH will be better able to care for her. They will decide the next step once the blood infection is gone. Thank you everyone for your prayers. Please continue them. Peggy has a long way to go yet.


Glad to hear she is at least one step along the way. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Isn't this crazy? We are expecting 90s today and the dew point is already 71 that will make the heat index over 100!! Where are our crisp fall days?


Don't want your 90's, but we have more rain and 55....I'm just about to switch the heating on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't want your 90's, but we have more rain and 55....I'm just about to switch the heating on!


Nice looking garden- despite the rain.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't want your 90's, but we have more rain and 55....I'm just about to switch the heating on!


Beautiful garden! We have been quite dry. We landscaped our patio this summer and watering it has been a real chore!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are dry and still hot. Last night at 9:00, it was still 90 degrees! We are needing rain, but none in the forecast as yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got a message this morning. Peggy is home, with heavy doses of strong antibiotics to help get rid of the blood infection. They will have a nurse coming in to help with that, so her DH will be better able to care for her. They will decide the next step once the blood infection is gone. Thank you everyone for your prayers. Please continue them. Peggy has a long way to go yet.


She sure does. This is good news. Continuing the prayers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nice looking garden- despite the rain.


That's only about a quarter of the back garden, but none of it is down to me, it's all DH's work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's only about a quarter of the back garden, but none of it is down to me, it's all DH's work.


Congrats to DH; looks very nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wasn't being harsh really, he was very talented for sure, him being gay doesn't disturb me at all, but the over the top flamboyance I find a bit much for my liking is all I'm saying.


I agree, I don't remember the name of it, but did you see the movie about him? I didn't realize quite of flamboyant he was as I hadn't really seen much of him

Edit, I just looked it up, it's call Behind the Candalabra


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've never tried painting a room- think I would get a sore neck very quickly. And no confidence that I would be able to have it looking good either.
> 
> Well done on all you have achieved.


Does David do all the painting or you hire it done? Here, if I want it done, it's do it myself. We even did the painting when the house was new before the cupboards & flooring were in, that's the one time DH helped with it in our house. He did do a little when we were helping DS with his renovation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I had the MRSA, eventually went home with a PIC line to continue the Vancomyacin and had home health come in to draw blood and change dressings. Maybe that is what will happen with her. No matter what, it is good to have some monitoring. If they get all the infection gone first, it is still comforting to have a nurse checking on things for awhile. (My first hernia operation,they put in a large piece of mesh. The last 3 surgeries have been to get that removed since my body doesn't like it.) Hope this surgery ends up being very successful for Peggy in the long term.


You've sure had an ordeal with all that.

My brother had a PIC line in the last time his osteomyelitis flared - he's had 3 bouts of that since his femur was crushed 36 yrs ago, it seems to lay in wait for something to stress his body & then come again. He was to have 6 weeks of IV drugs & the darn thing fell out 2 days after he was home. Apparently an intern did it & didn't put it in far enough,they wanted him to go back to Saskatoon & get it redone but he said no so just had heparin lock IVs for the 6 weeks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was taking the Melatonin but have switched to the Valerian Root. I rarely take one of DH's sleeping pills, but I don't get morning fog from anything unless someone hits me over the head with a baseball bat! I've always been a night owl, but it has gotten out of control. I just need a little discipline and attitude adjustment! I think the Gabapentin is going to help the nerve. It is not gone, but feels different and not as painful and it has only been a couple says. Hopefully, it won't be long term. Glad you are doing a little better. At least you are headed in the right direction.


Great that it's helping


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can eat the frozen but DH will only eat the fresh. Is there anything in the world that doesn't taste better with bacon? I would think they would do well in your garden.


Yes, they will grow well here, I just hadn't thought about growing them since I got the tent to keep the bugs out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are fabulous pictures. I would love to see them in person. Be my luck, I'd plan a trip and they would hide all week. Is there a best time to see them? When are they most frequent? January maybe?


I think a lot of his photos are taken in summer but we get so little darkness in summer I'm rarely out when it's dark to see them. It's so dark in winter, I see them often then & it seems to me they are brighter the colder it gets


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 6 us a very early start for me- I don't even like 7. Easier currently as it is starting to get light round 6. Woke up this morning and thought why can't David shut the door if he puts the hall light on? After a short while I realised that actually it was the sun!


It's not light until 7 here now, days are sure getting short????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you, it is so wonderful to pet the horses.
Jynx, thank you, pet the kittens for me. Maya is snoring at my feet on the bed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Isn't this crazy? We are expecting 90s today and the dew point is already 71 that will make the heat index over 100!! Where are our crisp fall days?


It's definitely "crisp" here, 5C/41f & not to warm up all day although by the middle of next week it's to get up to 19/65. Hope the nice weather shows up so the combines can get rolling again.

Yesterday I saw & shared a video on FB posted by a farm wife about 40 miles south of here. They have a drone & she took videos of the farming season


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, Ruth was moved to the nursing home yesterday. She seemed to like it, especially the food. Will be there until she is well enough to return to her assisted living. I didn't go see her yesterday as we've had a cold spell and the change in weather kicked in my FM.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't want your 90's, but we have more rain and 55....I'm just about to switch the heating on!


Looks lush & green. Great you DH does it, other than driving the lawnmower at 30mph, my DH doesn't do any yard work. Oops, that's a lie, he does back the tractor into the garden in spring & drop the cultivator twice to work it up.????Takes about 5 minutes


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are dry and still hot. Last night at 9:00, it was still 90 degrees! We are needing rain, but none in the forecast as yet.


Didn't you get any rain when the hurricane came through?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, enjoyed your pics.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy & Tami, I'm glad your friends are getting better.

Gwen, sounds like you've turned into a whirlwind of energy, it will feel so good when the painting is done.

Well, I better get off my butt & get a pot of tomatoes cooking to can


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Crazy weather all around the place. Can't say I'm looking forward to those temperatures again. Though 30 (86F) that we had today is lovely but not too much higher wanted.


As long as it's not humid out I don't mind as much. But after 2 days of rain, which we needed, it was high humidity to go with the heat. Yuck! Not as humid today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Isn't this crazy? We are expecting 90s today and the dew point is already 71 that will make the heat index over 100!! Where are our crisp fall days?


We will get them the end of next week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't want your 90's, but we have more rain and 55....I'm just about to switch the heating on!


It might be wet, but it's a beautiful garden!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does David do all the painting or you hire it done? Here, if I want it done, it's do it myself. We even did the painting when the house was new before the cupboards & flooring were in, that's the one time DH helped with it in our house. He did do a little when we were helping DS with his renovation


From what I remember of farm life, the distribution of labor was split by inside and outside of the house-inside being the female's domain and outside being the male's. However, this rule did not apply to gardens and animals where the female also had primary responsibility. This held true even during the winter when there was less outside work for the males. Growing up in a house full of boys, I felt this was far from fair, but after moving off the farm, we all had outside jobs which seemed much more equal. It's probably changed since the 1970's; at least I hope so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another marianna baby sweater. New born size.

http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com/2017/09/grace-baby-cardigan-jacket.html


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Didn't you get any rain when the hurricane came through?


No, we are too far from the ocean.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's only about a quarter of the back garden, but none of it is down to me, it's all DH's work.


Your garden is very pretty!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, enjoyed your pics.


I think your garden is great. Enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Don't want your 90's, but we have more rain and 55....I'm just about to switch the heating on!


Nice looking garden Kate, and the view from the caravan was beautiful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i will have to invest in a pair. i have several socks at the heel - need to sign on margarets tutorial and see if i can do the heel and the rest of the sock. i would really like to be able to knit socks without worrying about the heal. --- dsm



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, metal square Kollage, they work great, I rarely have yarn slipping off, the square shape is better for keeping the yarn on them, and I think the nylon in sock yarn helps grab also, the only time I lose stitches is if I push the knitting too close to the end on accident.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not light until 7 here now, days are sure getting short????


Days are getting shorter here too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he was flamboyant that is for sure. --- sam



Fan said:


> I wasn't being harsh really, he was very talented for sure, him being gay doesn't disturb me at all, but the over the top flamboyance I find a bit much for my liking is all I'm saying.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - what is the url for that yarn. please and thank you. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I just looked at the web site and their yarn is gorgeous! A little expensive for my right now for a pair of socks, but I know they would feel great on my feet! May have to splurge one of these days!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was you summer unusually wet this year - do you ever get days of sunshine and warm weather? --- sam



KateB said:


> Whereas we are being told that our autumn colours should be glorious because of our very wet "summer"........ not really a consolation for the dreadful weather up to now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

conkers? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Have you not been getting any nice weather this last week , here it's been lovely blue skies and quite warm makes up for last week when we had all the heavy showers
> Lots of conkers on the ground round here , don't think kids bother with them now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no no margaret - inducement on sunday - a much more auspicious day. --- sam



darowil said:


> David is away for a week now- for study which was organised before we knew the baby was coming and no option but to go ahead or wait 12 months to finish the course. So he won't be here for the new ones arrival- heard nothing today so I assume nothing is happening yet-after all Mum will be needed!
> 
> So Julie assuming all goes to plan and no complications I won't need to call on you to help out as she will be induced Monday so I will have time to keep up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> conkers? --- sam


Horse chestnuts , kids used to put string through them and play a game called conkers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for the most part. my zolfran and i are good friends. that is an anti-nausea med. and it really works well. i need to put on some muscle but that takes a while -
probably would help if i would work the dumbbells more. but i am doing well right now. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Sounds like a good plan. Glad you enjoyed your lunch.... are you managing to keep most food down again now?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds lovely gwen - i love grey. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Painting it a soft, neutral gray Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Gwen - don't overdo. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! It's 7 a.m. and I've been up an hour; showered, dressed and now finished breakfast & checking in here before getting back to the painting. Ya'll play nice and have a wonderful day. Will check in much later. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have three aorta aneurysms - two in the stomach area and one in the chest area which is the one we were discussing yesterday. it has about a 2-3cm tear in it. we will
wait for the new cat scan in february to see if it has grown any. i see him in three months. as i said earlier - his concern was that i was not strong enough to go through the surgery but eventually it will need fixed. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> What tear? Glad he thinks you are able to wait.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have koi in the pond Kate? it certainly is green. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't want your 90's, but we have more rain and 55....I'm just about to switch the heating on!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

has anyone heard from melody? --- sam



thewren said:


> another marianna baby sweater. New born size.
> 
> http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com/2017/09/grace-baby-cardigan-jacket.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround your dh with warm healing goodness. and some soothing thoughts for you. that had to be very tiring for you. hope all turns out well. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought it had to be something like that. i can remember doing that . --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Horse chestnuts , kids used to put string through them and play a game called conkers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just looked at the web site and their yarn is gorgeous! A little expensive for my right now for a pair of socks, but I know they would feel great on my feet! May have to splurge one of these days!


I only buy the more expensive skeins if they have over 400 yards to a skein, but even then, it's not very often.
Put a gift card on your Christmas wish list. lol
Of course I do that every year, but it hasn't worked for me yet. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It even looks soft. Love the colours of the coloured one. And it sounds great too- waht is Yak like as a yarn?


Very soft, I've felt yak yarn before but it's too expensive on it's own to make a sweater or something with, so the sock yarn is perfect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The kittens are too young to have any interest in the catnip but that is my plan to have a good amount inside. I think there is a spray you can put on as well because I'm not going to make an opening to restuff. We had one toy we just stored in a jar of catnip and that kept it smelling a long time. The little ones the kittens have right now are red and white, very small but tinsel fibers. MESSY!!!!!


I love the idea of putting a toy in the catnip container. 
I do not like the tinsel ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I now have an ad for a washing machine!
> David came in and made a similar comment yesterday- at least the washing had been bough tin, just not put on the bed. Actually he was more taken by the leaves on my side of the bed. I took off the sheets and found some dried leaves, they must have fallen into the sheets last time they were washed and stayed there (David had put summer sheets on last time so from a few months ago so plenty of time to dry up).


LOL! I had leaves come in with my sheets, went to put them back on, and there were leaves. I do have more sets of sheets, but these are my favorite, they stay on best.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> True.... I always tell the girls.. "What happens at grandma's, stays at grandma's." My favorite grandfather was my best ally ever, even against his son, my Dad, and it meant the world to me. It's nice to have one person think you are perfect!


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Monday was ok and yesterday afternoon it turned nice, but for the rest of the week (and today) it's been rain, rain and more rain!


Love your garden!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe i will have to invest in a pair. i have several socks at the heel - need to sign on margarets tutorial and see if i can do the heel and the rest of the sock. i would really like to be able to knit socks without worrying about the heal. --- dsm


Margaret's tutorial is fabulous, I used it and love it, super easy to follow too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


I'm so sorry. I hope DH will sleep well and that you will find out the results of the tests soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I only buy the more expensive skeins if they have over 400 yards to a skein, but even then, it's not very often.
> Put a gift card on your Christmas wish list. lol
> Of course I do that every year, but it hasn't worked for me yet. :sm16:


Sometimes we need to indulge a little!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> pammie - what is the url for that yarn. please and thank you. --- sam


I'll try to send it. I've never done a url before!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like it will need to be a copy and paste, but this is their home page.

http://sevensistersarts.com


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got an email that my yarn is on its way! I can't wait to get it and get started on the shawl! I think my aunt will love it!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Looks like it will need to be a copy and paste, but this is their home page.
> 
> http://sevensistersarts.com


You did good with the URL. Beautiful yarn!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> has anyone heard from melody? --- sam


Just via Facebook messages-she says she had alot going on but didn't specify. We miss you, Mel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> was you summer unusually wet this year - do you ever get days of sunshine and warm weather? --- sam


Seemingly it was the wettest August for a very long time. This year we don't seem to have had more than a couple of nice days at a time, and where we don't get weeks and weeks of good weather we certainly usually get more than this year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have koi in the pond Kate? it certainly is green. --- sam


Yes there are about 20 goldfish in the pond.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seemingly it was the wettest August for a very long time. This year we don't seem to have had more than a couple of nice days at a time, and where we don't get weeks and weeks of good weather we certainly usually get more than this year.


We have had an incredibly wet winter, July and August really awful. Your garden looks super, DH certainly has green fingers! 
I looked in my garden yesterday and there's a rose in bloom, at least a month early, crazy weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


Oh no! Healing prayers going up for your DH! Hope you get answers soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Horse chestnuts , kids used to put string through them and play a game called conkers


Ok, I'll bite. How did you play the game? I am assuming the kids ended up getting "conked" on the head!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have three aorta aneurysms - two in the stomach area and one in the chest area which is the one we were discussing yesterday. it has about a 2-3cm tear in it. we will
> wait for the new cat scan in february to see if it has grown any. i see him in three months. as i said earlier - his concern was that i was not strong enough to go through the surgery but eventually it will need fixed. --- sam


Ahhh. Prayers that they heal on their own and go away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> has anyone heard from melody? --- sam


I see her on Facebook sometimes. Last I saw, she is doing well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Baby sweater finished. Here are a few pictures of the zipper. I use the long quilting pins for everything I sew. Easier for my fingers to work with. The zipper zips from top of the hood to the bottom edge of the sweater. It doesn't feel like it's bulky or would be uncomfortable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pammie. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Looks like it will need to be a copy and paste, but this is their home page.
> 
> http://sevensistersarts.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we get a cold summer every so often that when it is over you wonder if summer was really here. our indian summer is close to being over and that will about be the end of the really hot days. --- sam



KateB said:


> Seemingly it was the wettest August for a very long time. This year we don't seem to have had more than a couple of nice days at a time, and where we don't get weeks and weeks of good weather we certainly usually get more than this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately they don't heal on their own. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Ahhh. Prayers that they heal on their own and go away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely tami = it will keep the baby warm for sure. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Baby sweater finished. Here are a few pictures of the zipper. I use the long quilting pins for everything I sew. Easier for my fingers to work with. The zipper zips from top of the hood to the bottom edge of the sweater. It doesn't feel like it's bulky or would be uncomfortable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am folks - come and find me. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-496838-1.html#11389691


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Monday was ok and yesterday afternoon it turned nice, but for the rest of the week (and today) it's been rain, rain and more rain!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh no! Healing prayers going up for your DH! Hope you get answers soon.


Sorry to hear of this. I do hope he recovers soon. Prayers for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


I hope whatever it is, it's nothing that needs additional worry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Baby sweater finished. Here are a few pictures of the zipper. I use the long quilting pins for everything I sew. Easier for my fingers to work with. The zipper zips from top of the hood to the bottom edge of the sweater. It doesn't feel like it's bulky or would be uncomfortable.


Brilliant job :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Ok, I'll bite. How did you play the game? I am assuming the kids ended up getting "conked" on the head!


Sometimes but not intentionally, the aim is to take turns and hit each other's conkers till one breaks , people used to try all methods to make the conkers really hard


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sometimes we need to indulge a little!


Yes we do! lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just got an email that my yarn is on its way! I can't wait to get it and get started on the shawl! I think my aunt will love it!


Yippee!!!! One of the best parts is getting it in the mail when it arrives.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nap taken, caught up here and now off to see you all on the new week. YIPPEE!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


I hope whatever is giving him a temperature isn't something serious


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Looks like it will need to be a copy and paste, but this is their home page.
> 
> http://sevensistersarts.com


What gorgeous colors, but pretty pricey


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does David do all the painting or you hire it done? Here, if I want it done, it's do it myself. We even did the painting when the house was new before the cupboards & flooring were in, that's the one time DH helped with it in our house. He did do a little when we were helping DS with his renovation


David does it- no way would he pay someone to do it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not light until 7 here now, days are sure getting short????


How many hours of daylight do you get in mid winter?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As long as it's not humid out I don't mind as much. But after 2 days of rain, which we needed, it was high humidity to go with the heat. Yuck! Not as humid today.


It's the humidity that I hate too (well until the temperature gets well into the 100s)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> no no margaret - inducement on sunday - a much more auspicious day. --- sam


Maybe it will come Sunday without being induced- you never know. And i have now finished the blanket I was doing so one more thing finished for it. Just the red cardigan I have with me now- but trying to untangle the yarn before I go any further.
And want to finish something for Elizabeth so she doesn't feel too left out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


Hopefully he quickly recovers without any adverse effects.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Margaret's tutorial is fabulous, I used it and love it, super easy to follow too.


Thanks Kaye Jo- coming from someone who knits an occasional pair of socks :sm01: it means a lot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope whatever it is, it's nothing that needs additional worry.


No he's fine ,apart from tired they couldnt find any infection, just means we have to go back this week so they can check again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How many hours of daylight do you get in mid winter?


About 7


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We hit 90 F yesterday! Almost unheard of in September for us. They are saying possible 8 day streak of it. First time since 1955!!


Golly 8 days straight could be a bit much. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Spent the afternoon in the hospital today thought we were never going to get home , we go on a regular basis to the cardiologist department for checkups on husband usually out within the hour but this time he had a high temperature and lower than usual blood pressure so they wanted to find out what was going on , he had a barage of tests and now we are home and none the wiser , husband has fallen asleep and I'm drinking coffee hoping to stay awake till bedtime


Sorry to hear that they dont know what is causing the problems. Hope he is doing better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> for the most part. my zolfran and i are good friends. that is an anti-nausea med. and it really works well. i need to put on some muscle but that takes a while -
> probably would help if i would work the dumbbells more. but i am doing well right now. --- sam


Good to hear! Yes it would help if you could manage to do the dumbbells more often though. Take care Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No he's fine ,apart from tired they couldnt find any infection, just means we have to go back this week so they can check again


Pity you have to trail back to the hospital, but good that there's no infection.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - one dr. appointment over - another one tomorrow with my heart dr. and then tuesday is the big day. actually not so very big if all goes the way it is supposed to. i for one will just be glad it is over.
> 
> heidi and i went to the pancake house here in defiance after seeing dr. shidyak - had eggs, ham (heidi had sausage links), hash browns and two pancakes that filled the plate. we were both stuffed when we were finished. i did not need any dinner.
> 
> getting sleepy - time for bed. --- sam


I'm hoping all goes well for you on Tuesday. I'm jealous of your breakfast. I haven't been to a pancake house in ages. We don't have one around here so I'll have to make my own.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He finally just called her, less than a minute ago, he's kind of scared so was procrastinating, finally said "well, it's not going to get any easier" and called her. lol, I told him, I know exactly what he was feeling, I had that with my older brother, it is nerve wracking the first time making contact, but you just have to bite the bullet and go for it.


I hope they had a good conversation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished the baby sweater, except for the zipper in the back. See that in and wash it, and it's gone!


What a lovely sweater.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Page 67.. Will catch up before going to new one and commenting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Page 81. Hope I get to this week soon so I don't forget comments.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now we know how he ended up in the ladies he needed new glasses ????


"He should have gone to Specsavers" (well known advert in UK)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> We spell the other meaning differently and pronounce it differently- and usually used by children.
> So booty is treasure (and I guess Sonya knitted a booty but usually only see it plural so doesn't look right!)


For the footwear version I say boot-ee with stress on second syllable. For plunder, stress the first, boot-y. Think this just shows my age and northern origins.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> For the footwear version I say boot-ee with stress on second syllable. For plunder, stress the first, boot-y. Think this just shows my age and northern origins.


Good to see you posting- how is life going for you?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to see you posting- how is life going for you?


Only now seen this, darowil. Thanks for asking! I'm rather preoccupied with trying to resolve a longstanding family issue on my side, and deteriorating health of DH's parents over in England, so don't have much free time. I'm trying to keep up with KTP but not posting much as you've noticed, and am now a week behind. Not much time for knitting either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Only now seen this, darowil. Thanks for asking! I'm rather preoccupied with trying to resolve a longstanding family issue on my side, and deteriorating health of DH's parents over in England, so don't have much free time. I'm trying to keep up with KTP but not posting much as you've noticed, and am now a week behind. Not much time for knitting either.


 :sm24: sounds crazy


----------

